# WantingABubba's 2012 TTC group - open to all! || 39 lovely ladies, 8 shiny BFPs!



## WantingABubba

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-sEcw97rm5Vc/TeMM1RCEpII/AAAAAAAAGp0/imKivfY7jlI/s400/friend_pic.jpg

*Hello&WelcomeTo....

WantingABubba's2012TTCBuddyGroup!*

*All are welcome! If you would like to join, just comment and let me know!*

https://i629.photobucket.com/albums/uu11/doodle_mommy/Animations%20By%20Me/Baby-Dust.gif

​
--------------------------------------------------------

CdnEquestrian 

CherryD 

Pinky32

:bfp: :dance: - jrwifey18 - :bfp: :dance:

smileymiley88

:dance: :bfp: - Looneycarter - :bfp: :dance:

:dance: :bfp: - Coleey  - :bfp: :dance:

:hugs: :angel: - Sunnii  - :angel: :hugs:

:angel: :hugs: - Luckie3  - :angel: :hugs:

Possible :angel: :hugs: - ch0616  - possible :angel: :hugs:

loveme2

:bfp: :dance: - Shey - :bfp: :dance:

:witch: - gemmy  - :witch:

WGP0909

TMullins12311 

:dance: :bfp: - Katia-xO - :bfp: :dance:

RomaTomato

mrsbuckeye09

:bfp: :dance: - BabyDust20  - :bfp: :dance:

:witch: MummyWant2be :witch:

RAFwife 

newlywedlife

miss jayde 

SazraD

LittleBunnie

duststar

Jessica28

hopobopo

:dance: :bfp: - Bookity - :bfp: :dance:

kayyheyy

pluck15

Becyboo__x

:bfp: :dance: - Excalibur - :bfp: :dance:

Smooch

Jo_Bean

rmsh1

La Mere

pluck15 

lmk423 

jogu07 

https://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lwcoqgxGuv1r2240to1_500.png

----------------------------
------------------------------------

*,  or  icons are added next to your name as and when they apply. If you would prefer not to have that, just let me know.*

*Coming soon! - a guide to temping, OPKs and how ovulation works. Written by meeeeeeeeeeeee (WantingABubba)*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is my personal journal. Stalk it - go on, I know you want to (yes, it's a link - click it! :haha:) ​


----------



## Pinky32

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Looneycarter

yay!!!! I'm your buddy :happydance:


----------



## CherryD

YAY! I have a buddy! :)


----------



## Pinky32

Well i guess im out going by my MASSIVE temp dip :cry:


----------



## WantingABubba

I'm sorry, Pinky :hugs: GL for next cycle!


----------



## smileymiley88

YAY!! buddies! :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

WantingABubba said:


> I'm sorry, Pinky :hugs: GL for next cycle!

I spoke too soon - after a MAJOR temp drop, my temps went back up this morning :happydance::happydance:


----------



## WantingABubba

BUMP!

Anyone else wanna join our little buddy entourage?


----------



## WantingABubba

Pinky32 said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, Pinky :hugs: GL for next cycle!
> 
> I spoke too soon - after a MAJOR temp drop, my temps went back up this morning :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Yey :happydance:

GL! What CD are you, again?

I'm CD1 now :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## gemmy

WantingABubba said:


> BUMP!
> 
> Anyone else wanna join our little buddy entourage?

Can I join please? Always looking for buddies on here, helps make the journey easier :)


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> BUMP!
> 
> Anyone else wanna join our little buddy entourage?
> 
> Can I join please? Always looking for buddies on here, helps make the journey easier :)Click to expand...

Yey :happydance: I'd love you to join the group!

Feel free to chat about anything here!

And spread the word.

:hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

WantingABubba said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, Pinky :hugs: GL for next cycle!
> 
> I spoke too soon - after a MAJOR temp drop, my temps went back up this morning :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yey :happydance:
> 
> GL! What CD are you, again?
> 
> I'm CD1 now :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

im 11DPO cd20 today - i think my chart is trying to spell out a word for me lol


----------



## CdnEquestrian

WOOHOO! Buddies! :)

lol

I had bloodwork yesterday to check fasting glucose, LH, FSH, Prolactin, and had an abdominal ultrasound to check for gallbladder problems as i've been having abdominal pain for awhile. I also have a pelvic ultrasound booked for Feb 24 to check for PCO.

Still have to meet with my doctor and have the fight about me staying on my morphine or switching to methadone (which the fertility specialist would like me to do) before getting the all-clear to TTC again.

So far, the talk is clomid and metformin. Eeeps!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Pinky32 said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, Pinky :hugs: GL for next cycle!
> 
> I spoke too soon - after a MAJOR temp drop, my temps went back up this morning :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yey :happydance:
> 
> GL! What CD are you, again?
> 
> I'm CD1 now :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> im 11DPO cd20 today - i think my chart is trying to spell out a word for me lolClick to expand...


LMAO. That's a pretty nice looking O dip. :) Could the second dip be implantation or is it too far off? Crossing my fingers for you. :)


----------



## Pinky32

CdnEquestrian said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, Pinky :hugs: GL for next cycle!
> 
> I spoke too soon - after a MAJOR temp drop, my temps went back up this morning :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yey :happydance:
> 
> GL! What CD are you, again?
> 
> I'm CD1 now :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> im 11DPO cd20 today - i think my chart is trying to spell out a word for me lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO. That's a pretty nice looking O dip. :) Could the second dip be implantation or is it too far off? Crossing my fingers for you. :)Click to expand...

implantation occurs between 6-12DPo and mine was on 9DPo so im kind of hoping temps stay high

had a bad nights sleep and kept waking up which is why im hoping todays temp hasnt risen much

Theres no mistaking my ov dip :rofl:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Pinky32 said:


> implantation occurs between 6-12DPo and mine was on 9DPo so im kind of hoping temps stay high
> 
> had a bad nights sleep and kept waking up which is why im hoping todays temp hasnt risen much
> 
> Theres no mistaking my ov dip :rofl:

No kidding. Then you look at MY chart and it's all over the place. lol

I stopped temping until AF comes. I'm so depressed about this cycle. Blegh. :(

Found out from the ultrasound tech that it's against the rules for them to tell you the sex of the baby where I live too...what the heck??? So now, when I DO get preggo (and it'll happen...i'm optimistic) I won't know whether to paint the upstairs room pink or blue. lol Thinking yellow?


----------



## Pinky32

how about when the time comes, instead of asking for the sex - ask if theres a willy or not :rofl:


----------



## WantingABubba

Any updates, girls? I'm on CD2 and my period seems like it's gonne finish :O I think it's due to the menstrual cup - I'm telling you - BEST INVENTION EVER.


----------



## WantingABubba

Pinky32 said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, Pinky :hugs: GL for next cycle!
> 
> I spoke too soon - after a MAJOR temp drop, my temps went back up this morning :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yey :happydance:
> 
> GL! What CD are you, again?
> 
> I'm CD1 now :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> im 11DPO cd20 today - i think my chart is trying to spell out a word for me lolClick to expand...

:haha:


----------



## WantingABubba

CdnEquestrian said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> implantation occurs between 6-12DPo and mine was on 9DPo so im kind of hoping temps stay high
> 
> had a bad nights sleep and kept waking up which is why im hoping todays temp hasnt risen much
> 
> Theres no mistaking my ov dip :rofl:
> 
> No kidding. Then you look at MY chart and it's all over the place. lol
> 
> I stopped temping until AF comes. I'm so depressed about this cycle. Blegh. :(
> 
> Found out from the ultrasound tech that it's against the rules for them to tell you the sex of the baby where I live too...what the heck??? So now, when I DO get preggo (and it'll happen...i'm optimistic) I won't know whether to paint the upstairs room pink or blue. lol Thinking yellow?Click to expand...

Seriously? :wacko: why?


----------



## WantingABubba

CdnEquestrian said:


> WOOHOO! Buddies! :)
> 
> lol
> 
> I had bloodwork yesterday to check fasting glucose, LH, FSH, Prolactin, and had an abdominal ultrasound to check for gallbladder problems as i've been having abdominal pain for awhile. I also have a pelvic ultrasound booked for Feb 24 to check for PCO.
> 
> Still have to meet with my doctor and have the fight about me staying on my morphine or switching to methadone (which the fertility specialist would like me to do) before getting the all-clear to TTC again.
> 
> So far, the talk is clomid and metformin. Eeeps!

Good luck!


----------



## Coleey

Hey ladies! Room for another? :) xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Coleey said:


> Hey ladies! Room for another? :) xx

There's always room for another :friends:

Welcome :flower:


----------



## Coleey

WantingABubba said:


> Coleey said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Room for another? :) xx
> 
> There's always room for another :friends:
> 
> Welcome :flower:Click to expand...



Aww yay! Thank you! :hugs: 
Are you having a good weekend? xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Coleey said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coleey said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Room for another? :) xx
> 
> There's always room for another :friends:
> 
> Welcome :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Aww yay! Thank you! :hugs:
> Are you having a good weekend? xxClick to expand...

You're very much welcome!

My weekend's going alright! Getting stuff done and relaxing. Haven't got work until Wednesday so just savouring my time off. OH is at work so missing him, but he'll be done before I know it :haha:

Wbu? xx


----------



## ch0616

I'd love to join your buddy group, too! 

I'm thinking I'm going to test in a couple of days, but I don't feel very positive this month...I don't have any symptoms that I can recognize. I think I kept imagining some sort of nausea, but it was never much and hasn't progressively gotten worse or anything.


----------



## Coleey

Ohh sounds nice! :D Weekend has been nice so far, relaxing and cosy! I'm back to work on Monday, but I've just had a week off! xx


----------



## Sunnii

I'm in ;)


----------



## Luckie3

I'm in YaY!!


----------



## Coleey

How are you all doing? Where are you ladies at on your cycle? xx


----------



## Sunnii

I've had my implant removed last month - Cycle day 32 and I still haven't had a proper AF. I had breaks in my cycles between implants - as I had a few and I was usually regular straight after. Usually got my bleed 34/35 days after the removal, so I'm hoping AF is on her way - and to be honest, I think she is because I'm feeling like she's not too far away. Then once I get my AF then it'll officially be our first cycle TTC :D This is just an annovulatory wait for now, so hopefully AF shows up soon.

How is everyone else?xx


----------



## WantingABubba

ch0616 said:


> I'd love to join your buddy group, too!
> 
> I'm thinking I'm going to test in a couple of days, but I don't feel very positive this month...I don't have any symptoms that I can recognize. I think I kept imagining some sort of nausea, but it was never much and hasn't progressively gotten worse or anything.

Of course! Welcome :hugs:

And I wish you luck, just remember proestrogene, which is produced by the corpus luteum (sp?) after ovulation, causes the same signs as pregnancy, because your body basically prepares for pregnancy every month.

xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Coleey said:


> Ohh sounds nice! :D Weekend has been nice so far, relaxing and cosy! I'm back to work on Monday, but I've just had a week off! xx

Ooo, that must have been nice :) and glad you're having a relaxing and cosy week!


----------



## WantingABubba

Sunnii said:


> I'm in ;)

Yes, you are :winkwink:


----------



## WantingABubba

Luckie3 said:


> I'm in YaY!!

Yes, welcome! :flower:


----------



## WantingABubba

Coleey said:


> How are you all doing? Where are you ladies at on your cycle? xx

I'm on CD3 xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Sunnii said:


> I've had my implant removed last month - Cycle day 32 and I still haven't had a proper AF. I had breaks in my cycles between implants - as I had a few and I was usually regular straight after. Usually got my bleed 34/35 days after the removal, so I'm hoping AF is on her way - and to be honest, I think she is because I'm feeling like she's not too far away. Then once I get my AF then it'll officially be our first cycle TTC :D This is just an annovulatory wait for now, so hopefully AF shows up soon.
> 
> How is everyone else?xx

I'm good! Just very hungry :haha:

I had the implant too, I had two or three. I was on birth control almost continually for about three/four years. My implant's been removed for about a year, or so.


----------



## Shey

I wanna join


----------



## loveme2

I would like to join :):thumbup:

I also have a question??


----------



## loveme2

I am currently on CD 14..

I have had a +OPK on CD 13 and 14?? (both taken 9am)

I will take another in the morning to see what it says.. 

What does this mean, + two days in a row?

When do you think I will ovulate?

I have been having mild to severe backache and mild cramps from CD 10-13 followed by mild head aches.. so far today I have been okay

DH and I have BD everyday from CD 11?

What do you think? advice?


----------



## gemmy

Hi ladies, how are you all doing?

I'm so frustrated and want to be back in the 2ww, this cycle is dragging despite AF coming early last month. Waiting to ovulate and have another week. I will start BDing and OPK's soon so I guess that will help!

:dust: for you all :)


----------



## WantingABubba

loveme2 said:


> I am currently on CD 14..
> 
> I have had a +OPK on CD 13 and 14?? (both taken 9am)
> 
> I will take another in the morning to see what it says..
> 
> What does this mean, + two days in a row?
> 
> When do you think I will ovulate?
> 
> I have been having mild to severe backache and mild cramps from CD 10-13 followed by mild head aches.. so far today I have been okay
> 
> DH and I have BD everyday from CD 11?
> 
> What do you think? advice?

Women usually ovulate the following day of their OPK. However, there is no way of knowing whether you've caught the beginning, middle or end of your surge. Therefore, you could ovulate any time in the next three or so days (though usually before). A positive OPK more than once just means there's enough LH in your urine. You should just count the first day you get a positive, and not worry about the following days as they're not relevant.

You should be covered! But consider some insurance sex, just in case :winkwink:


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> Hi ladies, how are you all doing?
> 
> I'm so frustrated and want to be back in the 2ww, this cycle is dragging despite AF coming early last month. Waiting to ovulate and have another week. I will start BDing and OPK's soon so I guess that will help!
> 
> :dust: for you all :)

Hello babe, do you want me to add you to the group?

And seriously? I hate the 2ww :nope:

If it's any consolation, I'm only CD3 so have a while to wait too :hugs:

I'll start my OPKs on CD9, starting my Robitissun tomorrow and BD'ing as soon as AF is gone :haha:

TC xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Shey said:


> I wanna join

I shall add ya!


----------



## gemmy

WantingABubba said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, how are you all doing?
> 
> I'm so frustrated and want to be back in the 2ww, this cycle is dragging despite AF coming early last month. Waiting to ovulate and have another week. I will start BDing and OPK's soon so I guess that will help!
> 
> :dust: for you all :)
> 
> Hello babe, do you want me to add you to the group?
> 
> And seriously? I hate the 2ww :nope:
> 
> If it's any consolation, I'm only CD3 so have a while to wait too :hugs:
> 
> I'll start my OPKs on CD9, starting my Robitissun tomorrow and BD'ing as soon as AF is gone :haha:
> 
> TC xxClick to expand...

Yes please, I did post earlier :)

My AF has gone so better start BDing...prob tomorrow :sleep: I'll start OPK around CD9 as well so only a couple of days.

What is robitissun, have seen it mentioned a few times?


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, how are you all doing?
> 
> I'm so frustrated and want to be back in the 2ww, this cycle is dragging despite AF coming early last month. Waiting to ovulate and have another week. I will start BDing and OPK's soon so I guess that will help!
> 
> :dust: for you all :)
> 
> Hello babe, do you want me to add you to the group?
> 
> And seriously? I hate the 2ww :nope:
> 
> If it's any consolation, I'm only CD3 so have a while to wait too :hugs:
> 
> I'll start my OPKs on CD9, starting my Robitissun tomorrow and BD'ing as soon as AF is gone :haha:
> 
> TC xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes please, I did post earlier :)
> 
> My AF has gone so better start BDing...prob tomorrow :sleep: I'll start OPK around CD9 as well so only a couple of days.
> 
> What is robitissun, have seen it mentioned a few times?Click to expand...

Sorry :dohh: I'll add you now!

And :haha: have fun :winkwink: 

So what CD are you?

And Robittisun is a cough medicine with the active ingredient Guaifenesin, which is a mucus thinner. It thins out your mucus and can help with EWCM. It also comes in pill form, from a brand called Mucinex. I'm starting it up again tomorrow :happydance:

EPO (Evening Primrose Oil) is also supposed to help with your EWCM, but can have effects on your cycle, though not necessarily negative.


----------



## WGP0909

would love to join!!


----------



## gemmy

WantingABubba said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, how are you all doing?
> 
> I'm so frustrated and want to be back in the 2ww, this cycle is dragging despite AF coming early last month. Waiting to ovulate and have another week. I will start BDing and OPK's soon so I guess that will help!
> 
> :dust: for you all :)
> 
> Hello babe, do you want me to add you to the group?
> 
> And seriously? I hate the 2ww :nope:
> 
> If it's any consolation, I'm only CD3 so have a while to wait too :hugs:
> 
> I'll start my OPKs on CD9, starting my Robitissun tomorrow and BD'ing as soon as AF is gone :haha:
> 
> TC xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes please, I did post earlier :)
> 
> My AF has gone so better start BDing...prob tomorrow :sleep: I'll start OPK around CD9 as well so only a couple of days.
> 
> What is robitissun, have seen it mentioned a few times?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry :dohh: I'll add you now!
> 
> And :haha: have fun :winkwink:
> 
> So what CD are you?
> 
> And Robittisun is a cough medicine with the active ingredient Guaifenesin, which is a mucus thinner. It thins out your mucus and can help with EWCM. It also comes in pill form, from a brand called Mucinex. I'm starting it up again tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> EPO (Evening Primrose Oil) is also supposed to help with your EWCM, but can have effects on your cycle, though not necessarily negative.Click to expand...

Thanks for the add!

I'm on CD9 now so slowly getting closer. Will start BD every other day now. I have not seen that robittisun/mucinex, sounds good though! Might look into it :)

Good luck!


----------



## WantingABubba

WGP0909 said:


> would love to join!!

Welcome to the group :flower:


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, how are you all doing?
> 
> I'm so frustrated and want to be back in the 2ww, this cycle is dragging despite AF coming early last month. Waiting to ovulate and have another week. I will start BDing and OPK's soon so I guess that will help!
> 
> :dust: for you all :)
> 
> Hello babe, do you want me to add you to the group?
> 
> And seriously? I hate the 2ww :nope:
> 
> If it's any consolation, I'm only CD3 so have a while to wait too :hugs:
> 
> I'll start my OPKs on CD9, starting my Robitissun tomorrow and BD'ing as soon as AF is gone :haha:
> 
> TC xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes please, I did post earlier :)
> 
> My AF has gone so better start BDing...prob tomorrow :sleep: I'll start OPK around CD9 as well so only a couple of days.
> 
> What is robitissun, have seen it mentioned a few times?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry :dohh: I'll add you now!
> 
> And :haha: have fun :winkwink:
> 
> So what CD are you?
> 
> And Robittisun is a cough medicine with the active ingredient Guaifenesin, which is a mucus thinner. It thins out your mucus and can help with EWCM. It also comes in pill form, from a brand called Mucinex. I'm starting it up again tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> EPO (Evening Primrose Oil) is also supposed to help with your EWCM, but can have effects on your cycle, though not necessarily negative.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the add!
> 
> I'm on CD9 now so slowly getting closer. Will start BD every other day now. I have not seen that robittisun/mucinex, sounds good though! Might look into it :)
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

Yeeey :happydance:

GL :dust: GL :dust:!!


----------



## Luckie3

Coleey said:


> How are you all doing? Where are you ladies at on your cycle? xx

I'm on cd27 and testing in about 2-3 days very nervous. Fxd!


----------



## TMullins12311

Can I join??
TTC for #1!!


----------



## WantingABubba

Luckie3 said:


> Coleey said:
> 
> 
> How are you all doing? Where are you ladies at on your cycle? xx
> 
> I'm on cd27 and testing in about 2-3 days very nervous. Fxd!Click to expand...

Want me to add you to the group, hun?


----------



## WantingABubba

TMullins12311 said:


> Can I join??
> TTC for #1!!

Welcome :flower:


----------



## Katia-xO

*knocks*
Can I come innnn? :flower:


----------



## WantingABubba

Katia-xO said:


> *knocks*
> Can I come innnn? :flower:

*opens door* hellooooo? Oh hi! Of course, come in! Would you like a cup of tea?

:flower:

(I'm using my mobile at the moment so will add your name to the list when I get home)


----------



## Katia-xO

WantingABubba said:


> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> *knocks*
> Can I come innnn? :flower:
> 
> *opens door* hellooooo? Oh hi! Of course, come in! Would you like a cup of tea?
> 
> :flower:
> 
> (I'm using my mobile at the moment so will add your name to the list when I get home)Click to expand...

Haha thank you :) 

I'm Katia, 20 and it sounds silly to most people but I've been ttc for over 3 years because we want to be young parents and I have endo/pcos - it's going to be harder to conceive so I wanted a headstart!

First bfp ended in a loss just last month and I haven't had AF since so fx she shows her face soon so I can get on with trying again! xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Katia-xO said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> *knocks*
> Can I come innnn? :flower:
> 
> *opens door* hellooooo? Oh hi! Of course, come in! Would you like a cup of tea?
> 
> :flower:
> 
> (I'm using my mobile at the moment so will add your name to the list when I get home)Click to expand...
> 
> Haha thank you :)
> 
> I'm Katia, 20 and it sounds silly to most people but I've been ttc for over 3 years because we want to be young parents and I have endo/pcos - it's going to be harder to conceive so I wanted a headstart!
> 
> First bfp ended in a loss just last month and I haven't had AF since so fx she shows her face soon so I can get on with trying again! xxClick to expand...

Added ya!

And it's not silly! I am 18 and TTC. I also want to be a young parent, and I'm ready. 

I am so sorry to hear of your loss and your endo/PCOS :( :hugs:. It breaks my heart to hear of angel babies and their grieving Mummys.

FX that AF comes for you soon, and you're in my thoughts :hugs:

Lots of love xx


----------



## Katia-xO

WantingABubba said:


> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> *knocks*
> Can I come innnn? :flower:
> 
> *opens door* hellooooo? Oh hi! Of course, come in! Would you like a cup of tea?
> 
> :flower:
> 
> (I'm using my mobile at the moment so will add your name to the list when I get home)Click to expand...
> 
> Haha thank you :)
> 
> I'm Katia, 20 and it sounds silly to most people but I've been ttc for over 3 years because we want to be young parents and I have endo/pcos - it's going to be harder to conceive so I wanted a headstart!
> 
> First bfp ended in a loss just last month and I haven't had AF since so fx she shows her face soon so I can get on with trying again! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Added ya!
> 
> And it's not silly! I am 18 and TTC. I also want to be a young parent, and I'm ready.
> 
> I am so sorry to hear of your loss and your endo/PCOS :( :hugs:. It breaks my heart to hear of angel babies and their grieving Mummys.
> 
> FX that AF comes for you soon, and you're in my thoughts :hugs:
> 
> Lots of love xxClick to expand...

Thankyaaa :) all that matters is that we're all ready no matter our ages!

:hugs: it just seems so cruel, 3 years later and doing this > :happydance: due to our first positive then BAM all I seem to do is mope around :cry:

FX that AF doesn't come and I get a positive again! That would be better :haha:

Thanks chick! Dya have facebook? xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Katia-xO said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> *knocks*
> Can I come innnn? :flower:
> 
> *opens door* hellooooo? Oh hi! Of course, come in! Would you like a cup of tea?
> 
> :flower:
> 
> (I'm using my mobile at the moment so will add your name to the list when I get home)Click to expand...
> 
> Haha thank you :)
> 
> I'm Katia, 20 and it sounds silly to most people but I've been ttc for over 3 years because we want to be young parents and I have endo/pcos - it's going to be harder to conceive so I wanted a headstart!
> 
> First bfp ended in a loss just last month and I haven't had AF since so fx she shows her face soon so I can get on with trying again! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Added ya!
> 
> And it's not silly! I am 18 and TTC. I also want to be a young parent, and I'm ready.
> 
> I am so sorry to hear of your loss and your endo/PCOS :( :hugs:. It breaks my heart to hear of angel babies and their grieving Mummys.
> 
> FX that AF comes for you soon, and you're in my thoughts :hugs:
> 
> Lots of love xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thankyaaa :) all that matters is that we're all ready no matter our ages!
> 
> :hugs: it just seems so cruel, 3 years later and doing this > :happydance: due to our first positive then BAM all I seem to do is mope around :cry:
> 
> FX that AF doesn't come and I get a positive again! That would be better :haha:
> 
> Thanks chick! Dya have facebook? xxClick to expand...


Exactly :) :thumbup:

And :hugs: it does, doesn't it? Life is so unfair .. 

I hope that AF doesn't come for you too. You're supposed to be extra fertile after MCs, so FX for you, sweetie.

And yes, I do  I will PM you my addy because I'm tryna keep the fact that I'm TTC hush to the outside world. 

xx


----------



## WantingABubba

:haha:, this is the stash of a TTC addict​
From left to right;

1. Flowery book - TTC diary

2. Spotty book - OPK diary

3. BBT thermometer

4. Robitussin

5. My bag of OPKs - 58 in total (43 blue handle ICs, 12 green handle One Step ICs, 1 CB digi (saving that for when I'm positive I'll get a positive - don't wanna waste it ), two mid-stream OPKs, 1 pee pot, and one pipette)

6. My Guaifenesin (cheapie Wilko kind)

7. Folic acid on top of the Guaifenesin - keep forgetting to take it, though

8. My bag of IC pregnancy tests - 19 in total, and one pee pot.

9. Pack of two CB digital HPTs, and pack of two FRER.

10. Vegetarian EPO

11. That box in the top left hand corner is just a box that I keep extra pens, scissors, sellotape for writing in my TTC/OPK books, as well as stray OPKs from previous cycles.

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=329179&d=1327356104

Doesn't seem like that much when I look at it all laid out :wacko:

Care to share your stash? Do you have one?​


----------



## WantingABubba

BIG congrats to Looneycarter on her :bfp:

Let's all do the :happydance:


----------



## WantingABubba

Be sure to keep me updated? If you get a :bfp:, gain an :angel: (I pray that doesn't happen) or :witch: comes, let me know and I'll put the relevant sign next to your name.

Ta :flower:


----------



## WantingABubba

Edit.


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

I would like to join :)!..Please, and thanks :)


----------



## WantingABubba

mrsbuckeye09 said:


> I would like to join :)!..Please, and thanks :)

Of course.

Welcome to the group :happydance:


----------



## BabyDust20

Hi ladies :D I'm Chelsey, I'm 20 years old and in my first month of TTC my first :) I'd love to have some buddies to share everything with! Xxx


----------



## WantingABubba

BabyDust20 said:


> Hi ladies :D I'm Chelsey, I'm 20 years old and in my first month of TTC my first :) I'd love to have some buddies to share everything with! Xxx

Hiya, welcome to the group :thumbup:


----------



## gemmy

Hi wanting a bubba,

I'm loving your stash piccie! I don't have quite that much but will take a picture later LOL.

Congrats Looneycarter!!


AFM - CD 11, finally back in my fertile period!

OPK started today - NEG as expected. BD yesterday with pre seed and will every other day until I get that smiley face :)

Temps are confusing me. First month. Ones at 6.00am today and yesterday are much lower but I'm not always up at that time. The alarm went and I did it at 6am. I went back to sleep and at 7.30 did it again , it was higher. Really don't know which to log :\

How is everyone??


----------



## Katia-xO

WantingABubba said:


> BIG congrats to Looneycarter on her :bfp:
> 
> Let's all do the :happydance:

Congrats! :happydance: xx



WantingABubba said:


> Ladies, could you all also tell me your cycle day so I can add it to the list - I update it daily xx

Currently cd32 of a usual 30 day cycle, however my cycle IS going to be different after my angel baby so I'll be waiting a week (if I can cope!) before testing xx



WantingABubba said:


> Be sure to keep me updated? If you get a :bfp:, gain an angel (I pray that doesn't happen) or AF comes, let me know and I'll put the relevant sign next to your name.
> 
> Ta :flower:

Shall do.. And thanks for the pm, I added you but same to you - tryna keep it hush hush! :) xx


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> Hi wanting a bubba,
> 
> I'm loving your stash piccie! I don't have quite that much but will take a picture later LOL.
> 
> Congrats Looneycarter!!
> 
> 
> AFM - CD 11, finally back in my fertile period!
> 
> OPK started today - NEG as expected. BD yesterday with pre seed and will every other day until I get that smiley face :)
> 
> Temps are confusing me. First month. Ones at 6.00am today and yesterday are much lower but I'm not always up at that time. The alarm went and I did it at 6am. I went back to sleep and at 7.30 did it again , it was higher. Really don't know which to log :\
> 
> How is everyone??

Thank you! :happydance:

I wish you luck!

As for temps, log the 6am one. You have to have _at least _three hours continuous sleep for the temps to be accurate. Taking it at a different time is okay, but it just makes your chart a little harder to read. Hence, like mine :haha:

And I'm fine. Woke up not too long ago and feel super tired (and hungry :haha:). I want to go back to sleep but I've over-slept as it is and that's what's making me feel so tired.

Yourself?

xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Katia-xO said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> BIG congrats to Looneycarter on her :bfp:
> 
> Let's all do the :happydance:
> 
> Congrats! :happydance: xx
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, could you all also tell me your cycle day so I can add it to the list - I update it daily xxClick to expand...
> 
> Currently cd32 of a usual 30 day cycle, however my cycle IS going to be different after my angel baby so I'll be waiting a week (if I can cope!) before testing xx
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Be sure to keep me updated? If you get a :bfp:, gain an angel (I pray that doesn't happen) or AF comes, let me know and I'll put the relevant sign next to your name.
> 
> Ta :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Shall do.. And thanks for the pm, I added you but same to you - tryna keep it hush hush! :) xxClick to expand...

Hey bubs, I've decided against posting everyone's cycle days - it's too much hassle. However, I *will* still post :bfp:s, :angel:s and :witch:s. 

And thanks to you too, and ofc! xx


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations Looneycarter! :D

Hows everyone doing today? xx


----------



## gemmy

WantingABubba said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> Hi wanting a bubba,
> 
> I'm loving your stash piccie! I don't have quite that much but will take a picture later LOL.
> 
> Congrats Looneycarter!!
> 
> 
> AFM - CD 11, finally back in my fertile period!
> 
> OPK started today - NEG as expected. BD yesterday with pre seed and will every other day until I get that smiley face :)
> 
> Temps are confusing me. First month. Ones at 6.00am today and yesterday are much lower but I'm not always up at that time. The alarm went and I did it at 6am. I went back to sleep and at 7.30 did it again , it was higher. Really don't know which to log :\
> 
> How is everyone??
> 
> Thank you! :happydance:
> 
> I wish you luck!
> 
> As for temps, log the 6am one. You have to have _at least _three hours continuous sleep for the temps to be accurate. Taking it at a different time is okay, but it just makes your chart a little harder to read. Hence, like mine :haha:
> 
> And I'm fine. Woke up not too long ago and feel super tired (and hungry :haha:). I want to go back to sleep but I've over-slept as it is and that's what's making me feel so tired.
> 
> Yourself?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Thanks for that, I have changed my chart. Just temping for the fun of it really but going by opk really. 

Wow you have lots of opk's - do you put them in your book then? That is definate poas addiction!

I know how you feel sleeping too long. I can't get going today and now it is the afternoon. Giving myself a tea and break on here then must do some housework! Have a good afternoon.

Hope everyone else doing well, anyone else cd11?


----------



## gemmy

WantingABubba said:


> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> BIG congrats to Looneycarter on her :bfp:
> 
> Let's all do the :happydance:
> 
> Congrats! :happydance: xx
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, could you all also tell me your cycle day so I can add it to the list - I update it daily xxClick to expand...
> 
> Currently cd32 of a usual 30 day cycle, however my cycle IS going to be different after my angel baby so I'll be waiting a week (if I can cope!) before testing xx
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Be sure to keep me updated? If you get a :bfp:, gain an angel (I pray that doesn't happen) or AF comes, let me know and I'll put the relevant sign next to your name.
> 
> Ta :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Shall do.. And thanks for the pm, I added you but same to you - tryna keep it hush hush! :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey bubs, I've decided against posting everyone's cycle days - it's too much hassle. However, I *will* still post :bfp:s, :angel:s and :witch:s.
> 
> And thanks to you too, and ofc! xxClick to expand...

Took a peak at your chart - you are the same as me - started charting at the end of the last cycle. This will be by 3rd cycle now x


----------



## gemmy

Coleey said:


> Congratulations Looneycarter! :D
> 
> Hows everyone doing today? xx

Doing well thanks, how about you? Your son is slightly older than mine - mine will be 1 year 7 months in Feb. Are you trying for no. 2 as well?


----------



## WantingABubba

Coleey said:


> Congratulations Looneycarter! :D
> 
> Hows everyone doing today? xx

Hey hun, I'm okay. A bit annoyed about something (not allowed to discuss on the forum), cold and hungry, but otherwise okay.

Yourself?


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> Hi wanting a bubba,
> 
> I'm loving your stash piccie! I don't have quite that much but will take a picture later LOL.
> 
> Congrats Looneycarter!!
> 
> 
> AFM - CD 11, finally back in my fertile period!
> 
> OPK started today - NEG as expected. BD yesterday with pre seed and will every other day until I get that smiley face :)
> 
> Temps are confusing me. First month. Ones at 6.00am today and yesterday are much lower but I'm not always up at that time. The alarm went and I did it at 6am. I went back to sleep and at 7.30 did it again , it was higher. Really don't know which to log :\
> 
> How is everyone??
> 
> Thank you! :happydance:
> 
> I wish you luck!
> 
> As for temps, log the 6am one. You have to have _at least _three hours continuous sleep for the temps to be accurate. Taking it at a different time is okay, but it just makes your chart a little harder to read. Hence, like mine :haha:
> 
> And I'm fine. Woke up not too long ago and feel super tired (and hungry :haha:). I want to go back to sleep but I've over-slept as it is and that's what's making me feel so tired.
> 
> Yourself?
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that, I have changed my chart. Just temping for the fun of it really but going by opk really.
> 
> Wow you have lots of opk's - do you put them in your book then? That is definate poas addiction!
> 
> I know how you feel sleeping too long. I can't get going today and now it is the afternoon. Giving myself a tea and break on here then must do some housework! Have a good afternoon.
> 
> Hope everyone else doing well, anyone else cd11?Click to expand...

My pleasure, hun, I like to help out :flower:

Just took a look at your chart. What have you changed? By the look of your temps, you look like you O'd on day two :wacko:

Yeah, I have a lot :haha: I put them in my OPK book once I pee on them. I have a POAS addiction, yes. It's fun, in fact, that reminds me, time to pee on a stick :haha:

And yeah, I need to do some housework too. Need to finish off tidying my room and put some washing on. Staying at OH's tonight then have work from tomorrow through till Friday.

Have an equally good afternoon :hugs:

x


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> BIG congrats to Looneycarter on her :bfp:
> 
> Let's all do the :happydance:
> 
> Congrats! :happydance: xx
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, could you all also tell me your cycle day so I can add it to the list - I update it daily xxClick to expand...
> 
> Currently cd32 of a usual 30 day cycle, however my cycle IS going to be different after my angel baby so I'll be waiting a week (if I can cope!) before testing xx
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Be sure to keep me updated? If you get a :bfp:, gain an angel (I pray that doesn't happen) or AF comes, let me know and I'll put the relevant sign next to your name.
> 
> Ta :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Shall do.. And thanks for the pm, I added you but same to you - tryna keep it hush hush! :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey bubs, I've decided against posting everyone's cycle days - it's too much hassle. However, I *will* still post :bfp:s, :angel:s and :witch:s.
> 
> And thanks to you too, and ofc! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Took a peak at your chart - you are the same as me - started charting at the end of the last cycle. This will be by 3rd cycle now xClick to expand...

4th cycle for me. What CD are you, again? x


----------



## gemmy

WantingABubba said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> Hi wanting a bubba,
> 
> I'm loving your stash piccie! I don't have quite that much but will take a picture later LOL.
> 
> Congrats Looneycarter!!
> 
> 
> AFM - CD 11, finally back in my fertile period!
> 
> OPK started today - NEG as expected. BD yesterday with pre seed and will every other day until I get that smiley face :)
> 
> Temps are confusing me. First month. Ones at 6.00am today and yesterday are much lower but I'm not always up at that time. The alarm went and I did it at 6am. I went back to sleep and at 7.30 did it again , it was higher. Really don't know which to log :\
> 
> How is everyone??
> 
> Thank you! :happydance:
> 
> I wish you luck!
> 
> As for temps, log the 6am one. You have to have _at least _three hours continuous sleep for the temps to be accurate. Taking it at a different time is okay, but it just makes your chart a little harder to read. Hence, like mine :haha:
> 
> And I'm fine. Woke up not too long ago and feel super tired (and hungry :haha:). I want to go back to sleep but I've over-slept as it is and that's what's making me feel so tired.
> 
> Yourself?
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that, I have changed my chart. Just temping for the fun of it really but going by opk really.
> 
> Wow you have lots of opk's - do you put them in your book then? That is definate poas addiction!
> 
> I know how you feel sleeping too long. I can't get going today and now it is the afternoon. Giving myself a tea and break on here then must do some housework! Have a good afternoon.
> 
> Hope everyone else doing well, anyone else cd11?Click to expand...
> 
> My pleasure, hun, I like to help out :chart:
> 
> Just took a look at your chart. What have you changed? By the look of your temps, you look like you O'd on day two :wacko:
> 
> Yeah, I have a lot :haha: I put them in my OPK book once I pee on them. I have a POAS addiction, yes. It's fun, in fact, that reminds me, time to pee on a stick :haha:
> 
> And yeah, I need to do some housework too. Need to finish off tidying my room and put some washing on. Staying at OH's tonight then have work from tomorrow through till Friday.
> 
> Have an equally good afternoon :hugs:
> 
> xClick to expand...

lol, it's good keeping a record though! I took a photo last month of my opk's and going to do the same this month. Pay no attention to my chart on day two I was having af and I wasn't using recommended thermometer, only had it the last few days. Oh and today and yesterdays temps were higher but brought down. I should ovulate in next 5 days so trying to keep relaxed! I'm sure my stressing over things doesn't help.

Right must get off my bum! :dohh:

:hugs:


----------



## MummyWant2be

me me me plz may I join? :flower:


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> Hi wanting a bubba,
> 
> I'm loving your stash piccie! I don't have quite that much but will take a picture later LOL.
> 
> Congrats Looneycarter!!
> 
> 
> AFM - CD 11, finally back in my fertile period!
> 
> OPK started today - NEG as expected. BD yesterday with pre seed and will every other day until I get that smiley face :)
> 
> Temps are confusing me. First month. Ones at 6.00am today and yesterday are much lower but I'm not always up at that time. The alarm went and I did it at 6am. I went back to sleep and at 7.30 did it again , it was higher. Really don't know which to log :\
> 
> How is everyone??
> 
> Thank you! :happydance:
> 
> I wish you luck!
> 
> As for temps, log the 6am one. You have to have _at least _three hours continuous sleep for the temps to be accurate. Taking it at a different time is okay, but it just makes your chart a little harder to read. Hence, like mine :haha:
> 
> And I'm fine. Woke up not too long ago and feel super tired (and hungry :haha:). I want to go back to sleep but I've over-slept as it is and that's what's making me feel so tired.
> 
> Yourself?
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that, I have changed my chart. Just temping for the fun of it really but going by opk really.
> 
> Wow you have lots of opk's - do you put them in your book then? That is definate poas addiction!
> 
> I know how you feel sleeping too long. I can't get going today and now it is the afternoon. Giving myself a tea and break on here then must do some housework! Have a good afternoon.
> 
> Hope everyone else doing well, anyone else cd11?Click to expand...
> 
> My pleasure, hun, I like to help out :chart:
> 
> Just took a look at your chart. What have you changed? By the look of your temps, you look like you O'd on day two :wacko:
> 
> Yeah, I have a lot :haha: I put them in my OPK book once I pee on them. I have a POAS addiction, yes. It's fun, in fact, that reminds me, time to pee on a stick :haha:
> 
> And yeah, I need to do some housework too. Need to finish off tidying my room and put some washing on. Staying at OH's tonight then have work from tomorrow through till Friday.
> 
> Have an equally good afternoon :hugs:
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> lol, it's good keeping a record though! I took a photo last month of my opk's and going to do the same this month. Pay no attention to my chart on day two I was having af and I wasn't using recommended thermometer, only had it the last few days. Oh and today and yesterdays temps were higher but brought down. I should ovulate in next 5 days so trying to keep relaxed! I'm sure my stressing over things doesn't help.
> 
> Right must get off my bum! :dohh:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Defo. And ohh, I see. Makes sense. Yes, try and keep relaxed. Easier said than done :haha:

And me too! I've been hungry since 3am last night :haha:


----------



## WantingABubba

MummyWant2be said:


> me me me plz may I join? :flower:

Of couuuurse :thumbup:

Welcome :kiss:


----------



## Katia-xO

MummyWant2be said:


> me me me plz may I join? :flower:

Hiiii :)

I'm on same cd as you! When are you testing?

:dust: x


----------



## WantingABubba

I'm going to POAS now ladies - (OPK)

Let's see what result it brings me :haha:

Ta da! Can you see the faint line? :haha:, it'll be positive within a couple of days.

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=329501&amp;d=1327415066


----------



## MummyWant2be

Katia-xO said:


> MummyWant2be said:
> 
> 
> me me me plz may I join? :flower:
> 
> Hiiii :)
> 
> I'm on same cd as you! When are you testing?
> 
> :dust: xClick to expand...

hey :)

i want to hold out until Thursday evening...
so now i'm just waiting for AF to Not show...:thumbup:

and when are you going to test.


----------



## Katia-xO

WantingABubba said:


> I'm going to POAS now ladies - (OPK)
> 
> Let's see what result it brings me :haha:

Good luckkk :) shouldn't it be another couple of days before you get a positive though? x


----------



## Katia-xO

MummyWant2be said:


> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyWant2be said:
> 
> 
> me me me plz may I join? :flower:
> 
> Hiiii :)
> 
> I'm on same cd as you! When are you testing?
> 
> :dust: xClick to expand...
> 
> hey :)
> 
> i want to hold out until Thursday evening...
> so now i'm just waiting for AF to Not show...:thumbup:
> 
> and when are you going to test.Click to expand...

Ahhh, same here! I'm going to try and wait to test until the end of next week so i'd get a defo bfp.. However, i'm not sure it's going to work and i'll cave in :haha:

Good luck! x


----------



## WantingABubba

Look what Mooncup sent me today :dance: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=329503&amp;d=1327415313

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=329504&amp;d=1327415339


----------



## Katia-xO

What is thissssss? x


----------



## WantingABubba

Katia-xO said:


> What is thissssss? x

I asked Mooncup to send me some advertising material, and they sent me all thiiiis :dance:


----------



## Katia-xO

WantingABubba said:


> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> What is thissssss? x
> 
> I asked Mooncup to send me some advertising material, and they sent me all thiiiis :dance:Click to expand...

Woaaah, that's a lot! So good of them :) x


----------



## WantingABubba

Katia-xO said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> What is thissssss? x
> 
> I asked Mooncup to send me some advertising material, and they sent me all thiiiis :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> Woaaah, that's a lot! So good of them :) xClick to expand...

They're a great company :thumbup: x


----------



## ch0616

I've had two BFP's now and no AF! Super excited, but trying not to get too caught up in it...last month I had BFP and AF came 5 days late - I've been told it might have been a chemical pregnancy. Hoping, hoping, hoping this one sticks!


----------



## WantingABubba

ch0616 said:


> I've had two BFP's now and no AF! Super excited, but trying not to get too caught up in it...last month I had BFP and AF came 5 days late - I've been told it might have been a chemical pregnancy. Hoping, hoping, hoping this one sticks!

Really?! Show pics, show pics :dance: :dance:

Sorry about your chemical :hugs:

Want me to add your name to group?


----------



## gemmy

ch0616 said:


> I've had two BFP's now and no AF! Super excited, but trying not to get too caught up in it...last month I had BFP and AF came 5 days late - I've been told it might have been a chemical pregnancy. Hoping, hoping, hoping this one sticks!

Wow good luck and congrats I hope!!! How many dpo are you now and have you tested early? Fingers crossed, it certainly sounds promising. But must of been heartbreaking last month, did you test early last month? Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Coleey

ch0616 said:


> I've had two BFP's now and no AF! Super excited, but trying not to get too caught up in it...last month I had BFP and AF came 5 days late - I've been told it might have been a chemical pregnancy. Hoping, hoping, hoping this one sticks!



Congratulations! I hope it's a very sticky bean! :hugs:

What is Mooncup? xx


----------



## Coleey

Wanting - I've just noticed we're close in cycle days, I'm on cd 7 :) xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Coleey said:


> ch0616 said:
> 
> 
> I've had two BFP's now and no AF! Super excited, but trying not to get too caught up in it...last month I had BFP and AF came 5 days late - I've been told it might have been a chemical pregnancy. Hoping, hoping, hoping this one sticks!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! I hope it's a very sticky bean! :hugs:
> 
> What is Mooncup? xxClick to expand...

Clicky :)


----------



## WantingABubba

Coleey said:


> Wanting - I've just noticed we're close in cycle days, I'm on cd 7 :) xx

Oooo! Keeeewl. Do you use OPKs and/or temp? x


----------



## Coleey

Nope.. :blush: I might buy some opks after work tomorrow, I've been meaning to do so for a lil while.. :) xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Coleey said:


> Nope.. :blush: I might buy some opks after work tomorrow, I've been meaning to do so for a lil while.. :) xx

One word: amazon.

:winkwink:

xx


----------



## Coleey

I always go to Amazon, but sadly they don't ship those here. It makes me want to move back home so I can buy cheap pee sticks! :rofl: xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Coleey said:


> I always go to Amazon, but sadly they don't ship those here. It makes me want to move back home so I can buy cheap pee sticks! :rofl: xx

:rofl: 

Why don't they sell them?

Next stop - Ebay :coffee:


----------



## RAFwife

Hope I'm not butting right in...saw this group and would love to join!! :flower:


----------



## jrwifey18

Well I am out the witch showed up on the 20th so roll on febuary cycle good luck ladies


----------



## WantingABubba

RAFwife said:


> Hope I'm not butting right in...saw this group and would love to join!! :flower:

Butting in? Of course not! Welcome to the group :dance:. I'll add your name to the list when I finish work and go home, cos I need to link it x


----------



## WantingABubba

jrwifey18 said:


> Well I am out the witch showed up on the 20th so roll on febuary cycle good luck ladies

Sorry hun :hugs: GL for next cycle. Xx


----------



## Coleey

They do, but they're expensive to buy. I think I've only seen the CB ones in Boots. I'm going to have a proper look after work this morning! :)


I'm sorry the witch got you jrwifey :hugs: xx


----------



## gemmy

Hi ladies....

How are you all?

I am cd11 (or is it 12??? it's on my ticker..) negative on the OPK this morning but know it is coming...can feel myself getting more nervous this month and the whole BDing starting to be a bit scheduled and more clinical!! Must calm it down next month if not successful.

Temp up a bit more today at 36.00, I am expecting my smiley opk on Sat (cd14) but just feel like it might turn up early because of my short cycle last month (26 days) BDing with pre-seed - using it up - please work!

Have got some peppermint oil tablets for my ibs because the stress is flaring it up and I think that has been accounting for all the "symptoms" in my last 3 2ww's making me think I was preggers!! 

Must get on, again I'm on here when I should be cleaning up the kitchen!!

Hope you are all doing well :dust:


----------



## Katia-xO

Sorrryyy, double post.. See below :)


----------



## Katia-xO

gemmy said:


> Hi ladies....
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> I am cd11 (or is it 12??? it's on my ticker..) negative on the OPK this morning but know it is coming...can feel myself getting more nervous this month and the whole BDing starting to be a bit scheduled and more clinical!! Must calm it down next month if not successful.
> 
> Temp up a bit more today at 36.00, I am expecting my smiley opk on Sat (cd14) but just feel like it might turn up early because of my short cycle last month (26 days) BDing with pre-seed - using it up - please work!
> 
> Have got some peppermint oil tablets for my ibs because the stress is flaring it up and I think that has been accounting for all the "symptoms" in my last 3 2ww's making me think I was preggers!!
> 
> Must get on, again I'm on here when I should be cleaning up the kitchen!!
> 
> Hope you are all doing well :dust:

Hi gemmy :) I'm good thanks.. How're you doin?

Don't let it get clinical or that's when it doesn't work due to pressure! Just every other day around your fertile time should get it :)

Procrastination at it's best.. We all do it :haha:

I'm currently on cd33 of a normal 30 day cycle.. However i've been told this cycle may be longer so i'm going to wait til next week to test - FX! x


----------



## RAFwife

gemmy said:


> Hi ladies....
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> I am cd11 (or is it 12??? it's on my ticker..) negative on the OPK this morning but know it is coming...can feel myself getting more nervous this month and the whole BDing starting to be a bit scheduled and more clinical!! Must calm it down next month if not successful.
> 
> Temp up a bit more today at 36.00, I am expecting my smiley opk on Sat (cd14) but just feel like it might turn up early because of my short cycle last month (26 days) BDing with pre-seed - using it up - please work!
> 
> Have got some peppermint oil tablets for my ibs because the stress is flaring it up and I think that has been accounting for all the "symptoms" in my last 3 2ww's making me think I was preggers!!
> 
> Must get on, again I'm on here when I should be cleaning up the kitchen!!
> 
> Hope you are all doing well :dust:

Hey all, just joined! On cycle number 4, CD16. Starting my OPKs today, and I also temp. My lovely husband's in the RAF and currently completing his phase two training - which means he gets home most weekends at the moment, and I can move to be with him again in the summer. It makes ttc a bit tricky!! Had a proper shot over Christmas when he was home for two weeks but it didn't work :( 
Anyway! Due to ovulate on CD21 (ish) so fingers crossed that happens as the timing would be great!! Where's everyone else in their cycles?
:dust:


----------



## WantingABubba

*I just bidded on a CBFM on Ebay for £40.00 and won it!!! ​*

:dance: :happydance::dance: :happydance::dance: :happydance::dance: :happydance::dance: :happydance::dance: :happydance::dance: :happydance::dance: :happydance::dance: :happydance::dance: :happydance::dance: :happydance::dance: :happydance::dance: :happydance::dance: :happydance::dance: :happydance::dance: :happydance::dance: :happydance::dance: :happydance::dance: :happydance::dance: :happydance::dance: :happydance::dance: :happydance::dance: :happydance::dance: :happydance::dance: :happydance:

I'M SO FREAKIN' HAPPY! 

:dance: :happydance::dance: :happydance::dance: :happydance::dance: :happydance:


----------



## WantingABubba

Coleey said:


> They do, but they're expensive to buy. I think I've only seen the CB ones in Boots. I'm going to have a proper look after work this morning! :)
> 
> 
> I'm sorry the witch got you jrwifey :hugs: xx

No IC ones? :S I get my cheapie ones off Ebay and Amazon. I can get you some links if you want?

And you can get CB ones for cheaper online :thumbup:

x


----------



## WantingABubba

Anyway :blush:

How's everyone? 

CD7 today :D


----------



## Pinky32

im bored waiting for ov


----------



## MummyWant2be

well i am still waiting for AF - i will be testing tomorrow morning...hmmm...how is everyone else holding up?


----------



## gemmy

CD13....no positive opk yet and less CM??, bding every other day...worrying I'm going to miss it though - worried I already missed it! Going to opk again tonight and hopefully BD!


----------



## Katia-xO

MummyWant2be said:


> well i am still waiting for AF - i will be testing tomorrow morning...hmmm...how is everyone else holding up?

So am I, currently cd34 of a usual 30 day cycle :( not tested yet because I feel her coming! Going to try holding out til next week if she doesn't get here :dohh:


----------



## MummyWant2be

why am I not surprised she just got here - AF i mean...hmm... on to the next cycle i guess...holding thumbs for you :thumbup: keep us posted.


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh, sorry she got you :hugs:

Thank you, will do! x


----------



## MummyWant2be

thnx hun... hmmm ...have no idea what to try next cycle...guess more BD'nd...


----------



## Coleey

I'm excited for you Katia, I have my fxd for you! :)
I'm sorry she got you chick :hugs: xx


----------



## MummyWant2be

thnx Coleey...how is everyone else holding up? anyone trying something different this cycle?

Katia any good news?holding thumb for you


----------



## Pinky32

i was soooooooooooo close last cycle - my chart was looking good, had a great implantation dip, all the signs were there and then i had three MAJOR stresses in one morning that i couldnt cope with emotionally and the next day af came

Stress has a major part to play in ttc so im doing everything i can to stay calm


----------



## Katia-xO

No news is good news hopefully!! Day 35 and no af, having cramps for the past few days though so she'd normally be here within the first day or 2! Xx


----------



## MummyWant2be

Pinky32 said:


> i was soooooooooooo close last cycle - my chart was looking good, had a great implantation dip, all the signs were there and then i had three MAJOR stresses in one morning that i couldnt cope with emotionally and the next day af came
> 
> Stress has a major part to play in ttc so im doing everything i can to stay calm

:hugs: 

stress and obsession is a total no no! I am also taking the relaxed approach this cycle...:happydance: hope to catch the lil eggy...:winkwink:


----------



## Sunnii

I got my first af after the implant removal, finally! So now, will be waiting to O. :D


----------



## Coleey

Pinky32 said:


> i was soooooooooooo close last cycle - my chart was looking good, had a great implantation dip, all the signs were there and then i had three MAJOR stresses in one morning that i couldnt cope with emotionally and the next day af came
> 
> Stress has a major part to play in ttc so im doing everything i can to stay calm

:hugs:

Edit: Sorry, I hate writing on bnb on my phone! You'd think I'd be good with touchscreens by now.. :blush:

xx


----------



## newlywedlife

Hi ladies!! Do you mind if I join your group? I'm 26yrs old TTC#1 and this is our first month, I'm on CD14 :)


----------



## Coleey

newlywedlife said:


> Hi ladies!! Do you mind if I join your group? I'm 26yrs old TTC#1 and this is our first month, I'm on CD14 :)



Welcome chick! :hugs: x


----------



## gemmy

Hey girls I'm stressing and now I'm not getting my positive OPK. Just being impatient. It's due tomorrow but I felt it would come a day earlier. I'm trying to relax! Had a little glass of wine - naughty but I'm already thinking I'm out this month as dh stressing so I don't think his spermies will be up to much! 

Welcome newly wedlife!

where is everyone in their cycle now? I'm CD14.


----------



## newlywedlife

gemmy said:


> Hey girls I'm stressing and now I'm not getting my positive OPK. Just being impatient. It's due tomorrow but I felt it would come a day earlier. I'm trying to relax! Had a little glass of wine - naughty but I'm already thinking I'm out this month as dh stressing so I don't think his spermies will be up to much!
> 
> Welcome newly wedlife!
> 
> where is everyone in their cycle now? I'm CD14.

Thank you for the warm welcomes :) @gemmy, have another glass of wine and give the hubs one too ;) BD after a glass of wine is always nice!

I'm CD14 as well, should be ovulating anytime between today and Sunday, according to FF, I'm temping

Hope you catch those spermies :) fx'ed


----------



## gemmy

newlywedlife said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls I'm stressing and now I'm not getting my positive OPK. Just being impatient. It's due tomorrow but I felt it would come a day earlier. I'm trying to relax! Had a little glass of wine - naughty but I'm already thinking I'm out this month as dh stressing so I don't think his spermies will be up to much!
> 
> Welcome newly wedlife!
> 
> where is everyone in their cycle now? I'm CD14.
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcomes :) @gemmy, have another glass of wine and give the hubs one too ;) BD after a glass of wine is always nice!
> 
> I'm CD14 as well, should be ovulating anytime between today and Sunday, according to FF, I'm temping
> 
> Hope you catch those spermies :) fx'edClick to expand...

Thank you newly, and you catch them too!! :dust:


----------



## Coleey

Stay positive Gemmy!! :hugs:
I'm on cd 10 at the mo. My poor lil man is sick though, so I don't know if I'll be able to jump on my oh tonight, hes really not sleeping good :( xx


----------



## RomaTomato

Hi all! 

I am new here, sorry I have had a hectic week and I haven't had time to post!

I am currently on my third cycle of TTC, on CD15 of a 24-26 day cycle. I don't temp as of yet but I think I O'd on CD12? Got a very very positive OPK on CD11 at 11am, made sure to :sex: that evening (we also BD'ed the night before the postive OPK) but to be honest we haven't since, it's just been such a busy week. 

I'm thinking we didn't BD enough, but then again it only takes doing it once!

My weekend is crazy busy too, so I need to get to bed, long day tomorrow! Ugh! 

:dust:


----------



## gemmy

Coleey said:


> Stay positive Gemmy!! :hugs:
> I'm on cd 10 at the mo. My poor lil man is sick though, so I don't know if I'll be able to jump on my oh tonight, hes really not sleeping good :( xx

Thanks Coleey, hope your little man slept better than you expected and is feeling better today. I am sure if you didn't bd you have lots more chances :)

Feeling better today. Got my positive OPK this morning. Had started to get slightly obsessed using them day and night and it had been negative last night. 

Hope every one ok :)


----------



## gemmy

RomaTomato said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am new here, sorry I have had a hectic week and I haven't had time to post!
> 
> I am currently on my third cycle of TTC, on CD15 of a 24-26 day cycle. I don't temp as of yet but I think I O'd on CD12? Got a very very positive OPK on CD11 at 11am, made sure to :sex: that evening (we also BD'ed the night before the postive OPK) but to be honest we haven't since, it's just been such a busy week.
> 
> I'm thinking we didn't BD enough, but then again it only takes doing it once!
> 
> My weekend is crazy busy too, so I need to get to bed, long day tomorrow! Ugh!
> 
> :dust:

Hi and welcome RomaTomato,

You may well have caught the egg as they would have been timed but I know how you feel with worrying about not bding enough. Some months life gets in the way, but you are definately in so GL :dust:


----------



## WantingABubba

MummyWant2be said:


> why am I not surprised she just got here - AF i mean...hmm... on to the next cycle i guess...holding thumbs for you :thumbup: keep us posted.

Sorry AF got you :hugs:


----------



## WantingABubba

newlywedlife said:


> Hi ladies!! Do you mind if I join your group? I'm 26yrs old TTC#1 and this is our first month, I'm on CD14 :)

Welcome and good luck! x


----------



## WantingABubba

Hey girls, sorry I've been a bit MIA for the past few days. Had work, and been tired etc, so not had time to update. I'm CD10 today, had a darker line on my OPK yesterday and am about to POAS now. 

I had watery CM CD8, EWCM yesterday and EWCM this morning. FF is showing most fertile. Cervix, as of today, is high, open and medium texture, with little bumps, and tender.

OH and I *finally* :sex: last night, at 2:40am. He didn't seem like he wanted to, so I was sneaky and gave him oral, got on top then got him to get on top of me. He then finally ejaculated, but it upset me because he didn't seem like he wanted to. He's been depressed recently and it's really affecting me :(

My temps have been weird for the past few days. They dropped massively on CD9 to 96.23 Farenheit, then dropped again today to 96.10 Farenheit. However, haven't slept too well for the past two nights, and have had a blocked nose so that's probably affecting my temps.

I bought more Guainefesin (sp?) last night, a kid's one so it'll taste better but I left it in the shop :dohh:, so I'll have to go and buy some more. Also ordered another thermometer off Ebay :haha:, I have two already!

Will keep you all updated. 

How is everyone today? xx


----------



## gemmy

WantingABubba said:


> Hey girls, sorry I've been a bit MIA for the past few days. Had work, and been tired etc, so not had time to update. I'm CD10 today, had a darker line on my OPK yesterday and am about to POAS now.
> 
> I had watery CM CD8, EWCM yesterday and EWCM this morning. FF is showing most fertile. Cervix, as of today, is high, open and medium texture, with little bumps, and tender.
> 
> OH and I *finally* :sex: last night, at 2:40am. He didn't seem like he wanted to, so I was sneaky and gave him oral, got on top then got him to get on top of me. He then finally ejaculated, but it upset me because he didn't seem like he wanted to. He's been depressed recently and it's really affecting me :(
> 
> My temps have been weird for the past few days. They dropped massively on CD9 to 96.23 Farenheit, then dropped again today to 96.10 Farenheit. However, haven't slept too well for the past two nights, and have had a blocked nose so that's probably affecting my temps.
> 
> I bought more Guainefesin (sp?) last night, a kid's one so it'll taste better but I left it in the shop :dohh:, so I'll have to go and buy some more. Also ordered another thermometer off Ebay :haha:, I have two already!
> 
> Will keep you all updated.
> 
> How is everyone today? xx

Hi hun, 

The trouble with oral is they say avoid when ttc - the saliva is a barrier for spermies just like any lubs/vaseline which aren't sperm freindly. However I totally understand that sometimes you gotta use this methods to get the men to participate! And of course that doesn't mean that the stronger spermies won't get through. Just bear in mind. Maybe use preseed (or similar) externally (and internally) with hands.

GL getting that man in the mood. Has he seen your stash? Maybe don't share too much with him. They get paranoid that they are firing blanks when you get your bfn. They don't get it like we do.

AFM - I got my smiley this morning but so peed off as dh is at work all day and I'm going out tonight. But he has agreed that we need to dtd inbetween. So gutted though. We BD on Mon pm, wed am and the last time was thurs pm (I was convinced I was gonna get smiley yesterday on cd14) So yesterday no surge in the morning. He was working all day plus overtime into the evening. I tested opk last night as well. Still no surge. But we were both tired. Now if we hadn't dtd on thurs i'm sure we would have yesterday and that was my original plan - mon-wed-fri. But feel like I've messed up. I'll feel better later when I've bd. And then again tomorrow and monday. Gutted about yesterday though :(


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, sorry I've been a bit MIA for the past few days. Had work, and been tired etc, so not had time to update. I'm CD10 today, had a darker line on my OPK yesterday and am about to POAS now.
> 
> I had watery CM CD8, EWCM yesterday and EWCM this morning. FF is showing most fertile. Cervix, as of today, is high, open and medium texture, with little bumps, and tender.
> 
> OH and I *finally* :sex: last night, at 2:40am. He didn't seem like he wanted to, so I was sneaky and gave him oral, got on top then got him to get on top of me. He then finally ejaculated, but it upset me because he didn't seem like he wanted to. He's been depressed recently and it's really affecting me :(
> 
> My temps have been weird for the past few days. They dropped massively on CD9 to 96.23 Farenheit, then dropped again today to 96.10 Farenheit. However, haven't slept too well for the past two nights, and have had a blocked nose so that's probably affecting my temps.
> 
> I bought more Guainefesin (sp?) last night, a kid's one so it'll taste better but I left it in the shop :dohh:, so I'll have to go and buy some more. Also ordered another thermometer off Ebay :haha:, I have two already!
> 
> Will keep you all updated.
> 
> How is everyone today? xx
> 
> Hi hun,
> 
> The trouble with oral is they say avoid when ttc - the saliva is a barrier for spermies just like any lubs/vaseline which aren't sperm freindly. However I totally understand that sometimes you gotta use this methods to get the men to participate! And of course that doesn't mean that the stronger spermies won't get through. Just bear in mind. Maybe use preseed (or similar) externally (and internally) with hands.
> 
> GL getting that man in the mood. Has he seen your stash? Maybe don't share too much with him. They get paranoid that they are firing blanks when you get your bfn. They don't get it like we do.
> 
> AFM - I got my smiley this morning but so peed off as dh is at work all day and I'm going out tonight. But he has agreed that we need to dtd inbetween. So gutted though. We BD on Mon pm, wed am and the last time was thurs pm (I was convinced I was gonna get smiley yesterday on cd14) So yesterday no surge in the morning. He was working all day plus overtime into the evening. I tested opk last night as well. Still no surge. But we were both tired. Now if we hadn't dtd on thurs i'm sure we would have yesterday and that was my original plan - mon-wed-fri. But feel like I've messed up. I'll feel better later when I've bd. And then again tomorrow and monday. Gutted about yesterday though :(Click to expand...

Yeah, I know babe. I was kicking myself for giving him oral beforehand, but felt it was the only surefire way to get him to at least have sex with me and ejaculate, even if the sex was rubbish. I'm hoping the spermies weren't too affected; better some than none. :thumbup:

Yeah, OH knows about my stash, but I've been trying to keep TTC talk to a minimum with him. Otherwise he freaks out a bit. We've had some really nice conversations about when I get pregnant, though. He just isn't in the mood 'cos he's been feeling stressed and down recently :(

I'm sorry about your BD'ing schedule :( it's hard, isn't it? I'm stressing about whether or not we're even going to BD tomorrow, or the next day, or the next day. Sigh.

xx


----------



## WantingABubba

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEY, me and OH are gonna BD tonight! Check my journal for more TMI info :rofl: :dance:


----------



## gemmy

WantingABubba said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEY, me and OH are gonna BD tonight! Check my journal for more TMI info :rofl: :dance:

Hi hun, I have read through your journal too, LOL - YES a lot more TMI LOL ;) Enjoy x


----------



## Sunnii

WantingABubba said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, sorry I've been a bit MIA for the past few days. Had work, and been tired etc, so not had time to update. I'm CD10 today, had a darker line on my OPK yesterday and am about to POAS now.
> 
> I had watery CM CD8, EWCM yesterday and EWCM this morning. FF is showing most fertile. Cervix, as of today, is high, open and medium texture, with little bumps, and tender.
> 
> OH and I *finally* :sex: last night, at 2:40am. He didn't seem like he wanted to, so I was sneaky and gave him oral, got on top then got him to get on top of me. He then finally ejaculated, but it upset me because he didn't seem like he wanted to. He's been depressed recently and it's really affecting me :(
> 
> My temps have been weird for the past few days. They dropped massively on CD9 to 96.23 Farenheit, then dropped again today to 96.10 Farenheit. However, haven't slept too well for the past two nights, and have had a blocked nose so that's probably affecting my temps.
> 
> I bought more Guainefesin (sp?) last night, a kid's one so it'll taste better but I left it in the shop :dohh:, so I'll have to go and buy some more. Also ordered another thermometer off Ebay :haha:, I have two already!
> 
> Will keep you all updated.
> 
> How is everyone today? xx
> 
> Hi hun,
> 
> The trouble with oral is they say avoid when ttc - the saliva is a barrier for spermies just like any lubs/vaseline which aren't sperm freindly. However I totally understand that sometimes you gotta use this methods to get the men to participate! And of course that doesn't mean that the stronger spermies won't get through. Just bear in mind. Maybe use preseed (or similar) externally (and internally) with hands.
> 
> GL getting that man in the mood. Has he seen your stash? Maybe don't share too much with him. They get paranoid that they are firing blanks when you get your bfn. They don't get it like we do.
> 
> AFM - I got my smiley this morning but so peed off as dh is at work all day and I'm going out tonight. But he has agreed that we need to dtd inbetween. So gutted though. We BD on Mon pm, wed am and the last time was thurs pm (I was convinced I was gonna get smiley yesterday on cd14) So yesterday no surge in the morning. He was working all day plus overtime into the evening. I tested opk last night as well. Still no surge. But we were both tired. Now if we hadn't dtd on thurs i'm sure we would have yesterday and that was my original plan - mon-wed-fri. But feel like I've messed up. I'll feel better later when I've bd. And then again tomorrow and monday. Gutted about yesterday though :(Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I know babe. I was kicking myself for giving him oral beforehand, but felt it was the only surefire way to get him to at least have sex with me and ejaculate, even if the sex was rubbish. I'm hoping the spermies weren't too affected; better some than none. :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah, OH knows about my stash, but I've been trying to keep TTC talk to a minimum with him. Otherwise he freaks out a bit. We've had some really nice conversations about when I get pregnant, though. He just isn't in the mood 'cos he's been feeling stressed and down recently :(
> 
> I'm sorry about your BD'ing schedule :( it's hard, isn't it? I'm stressing about whether or not we're even going to BD tomorrow, or the next day, or the next day. Sigh.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Hopefully oral won't affect it too much, I'll skip that part during O. Good luck :)


----------



## WantingABubba

So OH and I BD'd again today, but I bent his penis by accident so we had to stop :dohh:. Then it was hurting him still, so I told him to wank then tell me when he was gonna come so I could hop on. He did, and I couldn't get it in in time. So he ended up coming all over the outside instead of inside :dohh:. So I got my fingers and rubbed it inside of me :haha:. The things we do to TTC, ay? I was gutted, though :( don't wanna miss a chance.


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEY, me and OH are gonna BD tonight! Check my journal for more TMI info :rofl: :dance:
> 
> Hi hun, I have read through your journal too, LOL - YES a lot more TMI LOL ;) Enjoy xClick to expand...

:rofl: :winkwink: x


----------



## WantingABubba

Sunnii said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, sorry I've been a bit MIA for the past few days. Had work, and been tired etc, so not had time to update. I'm CD10 today, had a darker line on my OPK yesterday and am about to POAS now.
> 
> I had watery CM CD8, EWCM yesterday and EWCM this morning. FF is showing most fertile. Cervix, as of today, is high, open and medium texture, with little bumps, and tender.
> 
> OH and I *finally* :sex: last night, at 2:40am. He didn't seem like he wanted to, so I was sneaky and gave him oral, got on top then got him to get on top of me. He then finally ejaculated, but it upset me because he didn't seem like he wanted to. He's been depressed recently and it's really affecting me :(
> 
> My temps have been weird for the past few days. They dropped massively on CD9 to 96.23 Farenheit, then dropped again today to 96.10 Farenheit. However, haven't slept too well for the past two nights, and have had a blocked nose so that's probably affecting my temps.
> 
> I bought more Guainefesin (sp?) last night, a kid's one so it'll taste better but I left it in the shop :dohh:, so I'll have to go and buy some more. Also ordered another thermometer off Ebay :haha:, I have two already!
> 
> Will keep you all updated.
> 
> How is everyone today? xx
> 
> Hi hun,
> 
> The trouble with oral is they say avoid when ttc - the saliva is a barrier for spermies just like any lubs/vaseline which aren't sperm freindly. However I totally understand that sometimes you gotta use this methods to get the men to participate! And of course that doesn't mean that the stronger spermies won't get through. Just bear in mind. Maybe use preseed (or similar) externally (and internally) with hands.
> 
> GL getting that man in the mood. Has he seen your stash? Maybe don't share too much with him. They get paranoid that they are firing blanks when you get your bfn. They don't get it like we do.
> 
> AFM - I got my smiley this morning but so peed off as dh is at work all day and I'm going out tonight. But he has agreed that we need to dtd inbetween. So gutted though. We BD on Mon pm, wed am and the last time was thurs pm (I was convinced I was gonna get smiley yesterday on cd14) So yesterday no surge in the morning. He was working all day plus overtime into the evening. I tested opk last night as well. Still no surge. But we were both tired. Now if we hadn't dtd on thurs i'm sure we would have yesterday and that was my original plan - mon-wed-fri. But feel like I've messed up. I'll feel better later when I've bd. And then again tomorrow and monday. Gutted about yesterday though :(Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I know babe. I was kicking myself for giving him oral beforehand, but felt it was the only surefire way to get him to at least have sex with me and ejaculate, even if the sex was rubbish. I'm hoping the spermies weren't too affected; better some than none. :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah, OH knows about my stash, but I've been trying to keep TTC talk to a minimum with him. Otherwise he freaks out a bit. We've had some really nice conversations about when I get pregnant, though. He just isn't in the mood 'cos he's been feeling stressed and down recently :(
> 
> I'm sorry about your BD'ing schedule :( it's hard, isn't it? I'm stressing about whether or not we're even going to BD tomorrow, or the next day, or the next day. Sigh.
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hopefully oral won't affect it too much, I'll skip that part during O. Good luck :)Click to expand...

Thank you! I hope it doesn't too xx


----------



## gemmy

You need to copy and paste your posts!! don't worry too much about doing it too often! every other day would be fine! You're gonna wear it out!! ;)


----------



## ch0616

Ladies,
I think I'm experiencing another MC. I had 3 BFPs this past week and a missed AF, and woke up this morning bleeding. I feel so dejected and depressed about it all. This would be my third mc in less than a year...


----------



## WantingABubba

ch0616 said:


> Ladies,
> I think I'm experiencing another MC. I had 3 BFPs this past week and a missed AF, and woke up this morning bleeding. I feel so dejected and depressed about it all. This would be my third mc in less than a year...

Oh no, honey, I am so, so, so sorry :cry::hugs:

Are you having cramps? What colour is the blood? Have you seeked medical help?

We are all here for you, whether it's a MC or not.

Take care, honey xx


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> You need to copy and paste your posts!! don't worry too much about doing it too often! every other day would be fine! You're gonna wear it out!! ;)

? From my journal?

And I am worried :cry: I bet I won't conceive this month. I bet it :cry:

And :haha: it needs wearing out!


----------



## gemmy

ch0616 said:


> Ladies,
> I think I'm experiencing another MC. I had 3 BFPs this past week and a missed AF, and woke up this morning bleeding. I feel so dejected and depressed about it all. This would be my third mc in less than a year...

Oh no! Don't worry too much, some ladies spot in pregnancy, definately get medical help and keep us up to date :hugs:


----------



## gemmy

WantingABubba said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> You need to copy and paste your posts!! don't worry too much about doing it too often! every other day would be fine! You're gonna wear it out!! ;)
> 
> ? From my journal?
> 
> And I am worried :cry: I bet I won't conceive this month. I bet it :cry:
> 
> And :haha: it needs wearing out!Click to expand...

I mean your story about the bent willy - I read it both here and in your journal but you should save your typing and copy and paste :) 

Don't worry as that is half the battle! You have plenty of time left :)


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> You need to copy and paste your posts!! don't worry too much about doing it too often! every other day would be fine! You're gonna wear it out!! ;)
> 
> ? From my journal?
> 
> And I am worried :cry: I bet I won't conceive this month. I bet it :cry:
> 
> And :haha: it needs wearing out!Click to expand...
> 
> I mean your story about the bent willy - I read it both here and in your journal but you should save your typing and copy and paste :)
> 
> Don't worry as that is half the battle! You have plenty of time left :)Click to expand...

Oh, yeah :haha: I type it out again 'cos I don't want the journal and the group to have the same posts word for word.

And I doubt I do - I bet I O in a couple days :cry:


----------



## WantingABubba

Okaaay, so I just PIAC, dipped in my IC and got this;

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=332245&d=1327878705

So tested two more times and got this;

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=332252&amp;d=1327879342

Thought I'd test again with my last CB digi stick and got this;

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=332253&amp;d=1327879369

:dohh: Fuck. 

I've done all the BD'ing I could have done. Me and OH aren't seeing eachother again until Wednesday (well, we are, but not in a position where we can :sex:) 

We've only :sex: twice, and a failed one today (but still got sperm inside me).

Argh :growlmad:

2WW wait, here we come *groan*


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh noo, WantingaBubba - any chance is as good as any, right? I know how you feel about the "did we miss it?" thing though, everyone obsesses over it!

Still no af for me! Cd38 at the moment - going to wait until Friday to test though, don't wana get my hopes up xx


----------



## miss jayde

hi all im jayde 
i am not trying to conceive but am not avoiding it either im just gonna see what happens but i would really love a baby girl


----------



## Katia-xO

Lookkkkkkkk!!

OPK at the top, HPT at the bottom :D trying not to get too excited but i'm like this right now --> :happydance: xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG00328-20120130-1302.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations hun! :happydance: x


----------



## Katia-xO

Coleey said:


> Congratulations hun! :happydance: x

Thank you!! It's darker than the line I got last cycle when I had a mc so I'm just hoping this will be a little sticky bean! xx


----------



## gemmy

Katia-xO said:


> Coleey said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations hun! :happydance: x
> 
> Thank you!! It's darker than the line I got last cycle when I had a mc so I'm just hoping this will be a little sticky bean! xxClick to expand...

Congrats Katia, this is brilliant news, you must be on air! :)


----------



## Katia-xO

gemmy said:


> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coleey said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations hun! :happydance: x
> 
> Thank you!! It's darker than the line I got last cycle when I had a mc so I'm just hoping this will be a little sticky bean! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats Katia, this is brilliant news, you must be on air! :)Click to expand...

A little bit!! I've hardly any symptoms at all, we missed my supposed ov date because I was ill and I really thought this month wasn't going to amount to anything.. Should be ecstatic but I'm just worried :( xx


----------



## gemmy

Katia-xO said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coleey said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations hun! :happydance: x
> 
> Thank you!! It's darker than the line I got last cycle when I had a mc so I'm just hoping this will be a little sticky bean! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats Katia, this is brilliant news, you must be on air! :)Click to expand...
> 
> A little bit!! I've hardly any symptoms at all, we missed my supposed ov date because I was ill and I really thought this month wasn't going to amount to anything.. Should be ecstatic but I'm just worried :( xxClick to expand...

Don't worry. Sometimes being ill lowers our immune system which helps you to get pregnant more easily. Did you bd close? When I fell pregnant with my 1st I felt full of flu and was just sleeping a lot in bed. DH just dtd around ov date though but we were thinking we're wasting our time - but we were surprised that we had our bfp. Because you tested early you are bound to worry but keep testing every day and once you see that af doesn't come you will feel better :) Enjoy. I am going to test next monday - I will be 9dpo too! Really can't wait :) Enjoy your bfp :)


----------



## WantingABubba

Katia-xO said:


> Lookkkkkkkk!!
> 
> OPK at the top, HPT at the bottom :D trying not to get too excited but i'm like this right now --> :happydance: xx

OMG :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance: CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

SOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!! Now I can put a nice shiny :bfp: next to your name :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## WantingABubba

miss jayde said:


> hi all im jayde
> i am not trying to conceive but am not avoiding it either im just gonna see what happens but i would really love a baby girl

Hello :) So you're NTNP?

Welcome to the group!


----------



## WantingABubba

Katia-xO said:


> Awh noo, WantingaBubba - any chance is as good as any, right? I know how you feel about the "did we miss it?" thing though, everyone obsesses over it!
> 
> Still no af for me! Cd38 at the moment - going to wait until Friday to test though, don't wana get my hopes up xx

Yeah, I just can't see it happening for me! Oh well, time will tell, I guess, and if it doesn't happen this month, there's always next month. I just wanna Valentines :bfp: so bad .. I'm just gonna keep charting, and jump on OH next chance I get.

And congratulations to youuuuuuuu :)

xx


----------



## Katia-xO

gemmy said:


> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coleey said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations hun! :happydance: x
> 
> Thank you!! It's darker than the line I got last cycle when I had a mc so I'm just hoping this will be a little sticky bean! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats Katia, this is brilliant news, you must be on air! :)Click to expand...
> 
> A little bit!! I've hardly any symptoms at all, we missed my supposed ov date because I was ill and I really thought this month wasn't going to amount to anything.. Should be ecstatic but I'm just worried :( xxClick to expand...
> 
> Don't worry. Sometimes being ill lowers our immune system which helps you to get pregnant more easily. Did you bd close? When I fell pregnant with my 1st I felt full of flu and was just sleeping a lot in bed. DH just dtd around ov date though but we were thinking we're wasting our time - but we were surprised that we had our bfp. Because you tested early you are bound to worry but keep testing every day and once you see that af doesn't come you will feel better :) Enjoy. I am going to test next monday - I will be 9dpo too! Really can't wait :) Enjoy your bfp :)Click to expand...

:happydance: We must have! haha I have no idea when I was due to ovulate at all, if by calculators it'd have been the week I was in bed ALL week and didn't see my OH!

I didn't test early, I'm a week "late"! However technically it could still be early due to my messed up cycle from the mc last cycle..

Thank you so much :flower: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

WantingABubba said:


> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> Lookkkkkkkk!!
> 
> OPK at the top, HPT at the bottom :D trying not to get too excited but i'm like this right now --> :happydance: xx
> 
> OMG :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance: CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> SOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!! Now I can put a nice shiny :bfp: next to your name :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

THANK YOUUUUUU!! :happydance:

Don't feel like you're out, me and my OH didn't even dtd around potential O date AND coupled with the fact that when it was around that time (ish) we had a bit of a fail and he pulled out!! Little bugger.. Somehow still got my eggie though! :spermy: xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Katia-xO said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> Lookkkkkkkk!!
> 
> OPK at the top, HPT at the bottom :D trying not to get too excited but i'm like this right now --> :happydance: xx
> 
> OMG :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance: CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> SOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!! Now I can put a nice shiny :bfp: next to your name :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOUUUUUU!! :happydance:
> 
> Don't feel like you're out, me and my OH didn't even dtd around potential O date AND coupled with the fact that when it was around that time (ish) we had a bit of a fail and he pulled out!! Little bugger.. Somehow still got my eggie though! :spermy: xxClick to expand...

You're very much welcome! We had a fail yesterday, too. I ended up putting the sperm inside me with my fingers :haha:

You're one lucky girl :winkwink: hope bubba sticks and you have a H & H 9 months! x


----------



## WantingABubba

Today's OPKs on the bottom - nice and dark (but irrelevant 'cos I already got my smiley yesterday - I just like POAS! :haha:) :)
 



Attached Files:







P1305894.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 51


----------



## RAFwife

Aw wow!! Huge congrats Katia!! So pleased for you, h+h 9 months!! :hugs:
Ladies, I could do with a little advice? FF is putting me at 3dpo today, but I really don't think I am! My positive OPKs were Saturday (line same darkness as control) and Sunday (line darker than control). My cycles have been gradually reducing in length, last cycle I ovulated on CD21 and this time FF has put me at CD18. However, I'm convinced I actually ovulated yesterday. My temp took a jump today, but barely over the past 2 days. DH had the weekend off and so was home, we BD on Friday night, Saturday night and Sunday evening. I'm really hoping I ovulated yesterday as our chances would obviously be much, much better!
Any advice? How do I link to my chart so you can all see what I mean?


----------



## WantingABubba

Edit - Rant over :haha:


----------



## gemmy

Maybe it's not sex he is not wanting - maybe he is anxious about making a baby? Really feel sorry for you, don't blame you for being cross with him. But I bet he does desire you and love you - he just seems to have issues with the baby making and is making excuses not to bd. Does he know how upset you are? Hope you feel better for the vent!


----------



## MummyWant2be

Katia-xO said:


> Lookkkkkkkk!!
> 
> OPK at the top, HPT at the bottom :D trying not to get too excited but i'm like this right now --> :happydance: xx

OMG Many Congratulations my choma...u desrve this :happydance::happydance::happydance: hapynhealthy 9month...sticky one babe...congrats once more :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Katia-xO

MummyWant2be said:


> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> Lookkkkkkkk!!
> 
> OPK at the top, HPT at the bottom :D trying not to get too excited but i'm like this right now --> :happydance: xx
> 
> OMG Many Congratulations my choma...u desrve this :happydance::happydance::happydance: hapynhealthy 9month...sticky one babe...congrats once more :happydance::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! Having a scan Friday to see if it's in the right place.. Fingers crossed!! I'm not celebrating until after then :nope: xx


----------



## gemmy

Hi everyone, how are you all? Any news anywhere?

I'm only 3dpo according to my chart. I have a long wait. I am so anxious of my temp going down, it is my first month temping. Though I am excited to do it each morning. Can't wait to start testing though after the weekend!


----------



## Katia-xO

gemmy said:


> Hi everyone, how are you all? Any news anywhere?
> 
> I'm only 3dpo according to my chart. I have a long wait. I am so anxious of my temp going down, it is my first month temping. Though I am excited to do it each morning. Can't wait to start testing though after the weekend!

Hey :) i'm good thanks, nervous as hell but i'll be ok.. How are you?

Good luck for testing!! xx


----------



## Sunnii

Good luck to all testers!! xx


----------



## gemmy

Katia-xO said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, how are you all? Any news anywhere?
> 
> I'm only 3dpo according to my chart. I have a long wait. I am so anxious of my temp going down, it is my first month temping. Though I am excited to do it each morning. Can't wait to start testing though after the weekend!
> 
> Hey :) i'm good thanks, nervous as hell but i'll be ok.. How are you?
> 
> Good luck for testing!! xxClick to expand...

Yes you will be fine, don't you worry :)

I'm ok thanks, just finding it a long wait.

GL everyone, where is wantingabubba??


----------



## Katia-xO

gemmy said:


> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, how are you all? Any news anywhere?
> 
> I'm only 3dpo according to my chart. I have a long wait. I am so anxious of my temp going down, it is my first month temping. Though I am excited to do it each morning. Can't wait to start testing though after the weekend!
> 
> Hey :) i'm good thanks, nervous as hell but i'll be ok.. How are you?
> 
> Good luck for testing!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes you will be fine, don't you worry :)
> 
> I'm ok thanks, just finding it a long wait.
> 
> GL everyone, where is wantingabubba??Click to expand...

Fingers crossed!

Awh, it'll come in no time - always seems to hurry up the last few days.

I saw on her fb that she was poorly and didn't go to work, she may be in bed sleeping/resting? x


----------



## gemmy

Katia-xO said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, how are you all? Any news anywhere?
> 
> I'm only 3dpo according to my chart. I have a long wait. I am so anxious of my temp going down, it is my first month temping. Though I am excited to do it each morning. Can't wait to start testing though after the weekend!
> 
> Hey :) i'm good thanks, nervous as hell but i'll be ok.. How are you?
> 
> Good luck for testing!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes you will be fine, don't you worry :)
> 
> I'm ok thanks, just finding it a long wait.
> 
> GL everyone, where is wantingabubba??Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Awh, it'll come in no time - always seems to hurry up the last few days.
> 
> I saw on her fb that she was poorly and didn't go to work, she may be in bed sleeping/resting? xClick to expand...

Ah hope she feels better, had got used to her every day updates! i should probably sign off myself and keep busy! x


----------



## Katia-xO

I'm praying that I'm just slightly earlier on than I thought, more 4-5wks than 5-6 :( slightly gutted - had an early scan today and saw a tiny gestational sac, have to go back next week to see if there's a baby.. In other news, I got a pretty test from the hospital! 5th or 6th pee of the day! :happydance:

How're you all doing ladiessss? x
 



Attached Files:







IMG00343-20120203-1145.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CdnEquestrian

That's a very pretty BFP, katia-xO. :) CONGRATS!!! :)

I'm STILL waiting for AF myself... blegh. :( So far, the Agnus castus hasn't done what i'd hoped it would. :( It's still early though, so still a waiting game, I guess...


----------



## WantingABubba

Hey ladies, I'm here. Haven't been feeling very good recently - both mentally and physically :cry: so haven't been on much, if at all. I will update properly, update my journal and reply to you guys when I get on the laptop.

And thank you, girls, for caring enough to enquire my whereabouts. It really means a lot to me.

Xxxxx


----------



## WantingABubba

Edit; I'm a silly Moo :rofl:


----------



## Katia-xO

Hope you're ok! :hugs: xx


----------



## Sunnii

:hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

WantingABubba said:


> I've made a decision. I am going to tell him tomorrow that I want us to not see each other for a week - possibly more. It hurts my heart to think about, but I am not happy with his behaviour, and talking about it only seems to lead to excuses and him blaming me. Hopefully, it will shock him into reconsidering the way he treats me sometimes :cry:

im sorry your having problems hunny - fx'd a break might make him realise how things need to change

:hug:


----------



## MummyWant2be

WantingABubba said:


> Hey ladies, I'm here. Haven't been feeling very good recently - both mentally and physically :cry: so haven't been on much, if at all. I will update properly, update my journal and reply to you guys when I get on the laptop.
> 
> I'm thinking of taking a break from TTC next month if we haven't already conceived. I'm not sure if I'm happy in this relationship :cry:. OH really hurt my feelings earlier, he knows I'm crying, yet is unbothered. As I type this I'm in bed with my back turned to him and with tears dripping down my nose and face. He is sitting there, listening to music. I hate him so much sometimes. I feel like breaking up with him sometimes, but I don't wanna give up just yet :cry:
> 
> But yeah, I don't feel like TTC at the moment, but I'll keep you all updated.
> 
> And thank you, girls, for caring enough to enquire my whereabouts. It really means a lot to me.
> 
> Xxxxx

Aww hunnie :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope u are feeling better today...


----------



## WantingABubba

Hello wonderful girls! How are you all? I missed you all! :hugs:

Please ignore my rant. OH was out of order, but I should have dealt with it better. We have sorted it out and are passed it. When I'm happy, things like this don't happen as much, so I know at least part of the problem is me.

CD20/8DPO today! Got what looks like an implantation dip on 5DPO :happydance:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a7569/?i=4614343&


----------



## WantingABubba

Ooo, forgot to mention that I usually get very sore breasts after ovulation but nothing this month! (funnily enough, after writing that I checked them and they felt slightly sore :wacko: - that kinda null and voids my point :growlmad:). Taking it as a good sign!


----------



## Pinky32

i was thinking the other day that this cycle my symptoms are different and my chart is different - which to me is a good sign as the other cycles ended in af, if this is different, then theres a chance

hope that made sense lol

i keep poking and prodding my bbs for some sort of ache or soreness - NOTHING! I think i have the numbest bbs in history - they may as well belong to someone else!


----------



## Coleey

I'm glad everything is better hun, it's good to have you back :hugs:
It could definitely be an implantation dip! :D xx


----------



## gemmy

Looking good bubba, glad you worked things out :)

I am 9dpo bfn fmu and smu - getting anxious now. see pics on journal. chart is ok i think but i was hoping for more of a rise. starting to drop so might see af by friday :(


----------



## Sunnii

Happy things worked out for you :D


----------



## newlywedlife

Hi ladies!! Can you please help me with my chart? Normally FF always shows when I ov'ed but it's still now showing this cycle and I definitley felt like I ov'ed, usual symptoms. 

Any insight onto which day you think I ovulated?
Our house has been cold, so I don't know if that will effect my temps, I still sleep with my mouth closed

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29fcc7

Thanks so much!!


----------



## WantingABubba

OMFG, I AM FREAKING THE FUCK OUT. I SWEAR I JUST GOT A BFP. OMFG, I FEEL LIKE I'M GONNA THROW UP. I'M SHAKING. OMFG, I SWEAR - I HAVE TAKEN THREE TESTS AND THEY ALL HAVE FUCKING LINES.

Pleaaaase don't let these be evaps! I'm only 8DPO!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## WantingABubba

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=336828&amp;d=1328648166

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=336830&amp;d=1328648208

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=336832&amp;d=1328648270


----------



## gemmy

Congrats hun, looks like you are heading for a bfp!! Look at that pink line at the bottom!!! Wow!! Keep updating, I'm sure it will get stronger!!!


----------



## gemmy

in fact look at the pink line in all of them!! You must be on air!!! Have you shown OH????


----------



## WantingABubba

I swear, I have NEVER got even a faint line on a test before.


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> Congrats hun, looks like you are heading for a bfp!! Look at that pink line at the bottom!!! Wow!! Keep updating, I'm sure it will get stronger!!!

Thank you! I hope so. I am super excited, but anxious. I am worried it's an evap because I'm pretty sure I noticed it after the time limit :( but I will just look onwards and upwards to tomorrow. If it's real it can only get stronger!


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> in fact look at the pink line in all of them!! You must be on air!!! Have you shown OH????

:dance: :dance: 

And nope! I wanna keep it as a surprise for Valentines day, but I am _bursting_ to tell him!!


----------



## gemmy

WantingABubba said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> in fact look at the pink line in all of them!! You must be on air!!! Have you shown OH????
> 
> :dance: :dance:
> 
> And nope! I wanna keep it as a surprise for Valentines day, but I am _bursting_ to tell him!!Click to expand...

wow wow wow - you will have to avoid him and at least by tuesday you will have a definate positive to show (if you last that long...but I would want to do the same!)


----------



## WantingABubba

I keep taking tests and they all look negative :cry: maybe this one was a fluke?


----------



## WantingABubba

I took an IC with FMU when I woke up and :bfn: :cry:. Maybe the 'line' was an evap? :cry: I'm so disappointed, but I guess I can only keep testing, right? I'm 9DPO today.


----------



## gemmy

Well my temp stayed up - 36.52 so was chuffed this morning. My hpt this morning was BFN but when I looked at it later I'm sure I see a line..with colour!! However did another one and a supermarket brand one and nothing within time slot. For a moment I was quite hopeful. Now I am hopeful because I am 11dpo - no spotting. Need to wait to test tomorrow now. I just text dh that I am weeing a lot. He text back "weeing alot! lol, better tell baby and bump :O)" - made me smile. In bed last night though I did think tummy felt a bit af coming type ache but we will see! Here are the photos:

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y262/fatedknight/th_P1250593.jpghttps://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y262/fatedknight/th_P1250595.jpg
Thurs 9th Feb. 2012. FMU 11dpo. BFN but some hope?? CD27 (last month was 26 and previous 28)

And then after another two:
https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y262/fatedknight/th_P1250596.jpg


----------



## Katia-xO

I see a hint of a line on the 2nd pic - the last test!!!

Hoping it progresses gemmy! :dust: xx


----------



## MummyWant2be

fingers crossed for you Gemmy :thumbup:

Katia - how are u keeping up? morning sickness?

well update from: nothing really jst waiting to O - haven't done any BD'ng yet - DH has been sick so we;ll see if/when he gets better...

but no OPKs for me dis cycle...going the natural route - with preseed:thumbup:


----------



## Coleey

I see something in the first picture hun! I really hope this is your bfp! :D

How are you all doing ladies?
Hope your OH feels better soon Mummy! :) xx


----------



## Katia-xO

MummyWant2be said:


> fingers crossed for you Gemmy :thumbup:
> 
> Katia - how are u keeping up? morning sickness?
> 
> well update from: nothing really jst waiting to O - haven't done any BD'ng yet - DH has been sick so we;ll see if/when he gets better...
> 
> but no OPKs for me dis cycle...going the natural route - with preseed:thumbup:

Hiya :) I'm doing ok thanks just worried as per! Have been extremely nauseous but no actual sickness kicked in as of yet.

Awh, I hope he feels better soon so you two can catch the egg! I've conceived both times on natural months and still have NO idea how!.. It can work :) xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Doctor ordered me these :happydance::happydance: https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=337621&amp;d=1328813523

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=337623&amp;d=1328813561

And my first test with two lines looks like this now (two days later!) - https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=337633&amp;d=1328815065


----------



## Katia-xO

Fingers crossed! Good luck :) x


----------



## WantingABubba

Well, tested this morning and guess what? BIG FAT FUCKING NEGATIVE. Not even a flipping hint of a line. I am FED up. It must have just been a nasty evap. Lucky me, ay?*

My body pisses me off. I just doesn't wanna do what it's flipping supposed to. Just conceive, you stupid body. You're supposed to be evolutionary primed to do so!! There's a flipping sperm and egg, just merge, implant and grow - ffs!*

You know, if I'm not pregnant, I will be going on five months TTC. That feels like ages. That's almost half a year. It's nothing compared to some of the lovely ladies on here, but it still feels like forever :( I do everything right, and nothing. I'm 18; my body's supposed to be so ready to conceive. I feel so sad this morning.*

I am 11DPO, I would have thought I could have got a line if the test I got the other day was a positive. I guess I'll find out the truth when I get my bloods taken but I just feel so upset right now. Just wanna curl up in bed, but I have work :(

All those years of artificial hormones to avoid pregnancy. Needn't have bothered, my body doesn't wanna conceive even when I do everything for it to do so :cry:

To make matters worse, my boss told me yesterday that his wife is pregnant. He said they just stopped bc and she fell preg! He doesn't know about me TTC, obviously, and I am so happy for them, but it stings.


----------



## gemmy

Hi ladies...well 12dpo - AF due today........temp drop to 36.38 this morning. Was looking forward to fmu test with cheapie this morning after yesterday's maybe pink line (which is still there) 

Stark white negative - no photo necessary.

I still was hopeful as no spotting before af and af due today. Was about to do an afternoon test and BAM - the witch was there! DAMN! No early testing next month I'm afraid. Was fun while it lasted!

:dust: and gl to you all...

Bubba I know exactly how you feel! We both had those horrible false pink evaps...getting your hopes up and down. You are still in though, and I hope the witch doesn't come for you xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Just finished getting my bloods taken. I should get the results of all on this coming Monday or Tuesday. Please keep FX for me!


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> Hi ladies...well 12dpo - AF due today........temp drop to 36.38 this morning. Was looking forward to fmu test with cheapie this morning after yesterday's maybe pink line (which is still there)
> 
> Stark white negative - no photo necessary.
> 
> I still was hopeful as no spotting before af and af due today. Was about to do an afternoon test and BAM - the witch was there! DAMN! No early testing next month I'm afraid. Was fun while it lasted!
> 
> :dust: and gl to you all...
> 
> Bubba I know exactly how you feel! We both had those horrible false pink evaps...getting your hopes up and down. You are still in though, and I hope the witch doesn't come for you xx

I'm sorry, babe, it sucks, doesn't it? :cry:. Are you sure it wasn't a chemical, though?

:hugs:

Xxxx


----------



## WantingABubba

I just keep testing, with FMU, with *any* available urine. I've tested with FRER, CB digi, ICs, pound shop tests and Morrisons tests (which are sensitive to 15mui!) - all BFFN - BIG FAT FUCKING NEGATIVE. 

I find out my blood results and beta HCG on Monday or Tuesday. But I can already hear them saying 'sorry, you're not pregnant'.

I hate myself and my body right now. I just tested with a CB digi and the Morissons super sensitive test. I got a lovely stark white test, which for a second appeared to have a line, but then it vanished. Then I tested with the digi and got a beautiful 'not pregnant'. That was the final straw - I just burst into tears because I feel so damned disappointed. I'm a fool. Me? Get pregnant? Yeah fucking right. Clearly I don't deserve it.

:cry:


----------



## Sunnii

First of all, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Secondly, I know it's disappointing getting that BFP and then finding out it was an evap/false positive or in my case, ends in mc. IT SUCKS. But you're still only a few months in TTC, you'll get your BFP soon enough, you deserve it. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WantingABubba

Okay, I'm feeling more positive. I've gathered myself together, ordered 75ml conceive plus and thought like this;

I'm getting my results on Monday or Tuesday. If I'm pregnant, that's fantastic! If not, I'll have the results of my LH, FSH and sex hormone test. If they're all clear - fantastic! If not, I can get it fixed (hopefully). Then I can try to conceive next month. Meanwhile, if AF comes, I should enjoy her! Do some menstrala, and be proud to be a woman 

;D


----------



## katielouisee

Well im new to this, not been on here but need some advise.

My last period was 16.11.2011 and i was due again on the 14.12.11 then 12.01.12 and then 10.02.12 and they dint come.
After missing my first period i did a test and it came back negative anf i havent done another one since. also during this time i been feeling sick but never been sick. my boobs was feeling heavy, and have got bigger i think the areola has enlarged and recently i have had dry skin on the top half of my areola its flakey looking but the skin has never flaked off, alot of my areas on my skin has become dry which i have never had before. 
i been soo emotinal cryin over anything, and soo moody and angry towards my bf! i been having vivid dreams too! 
i been so tired too! only the other day i slept for about 20 hours!! and i still dint wanna get up! sometimes i feel it hard to get to sleeep at night! and tis really annoyin. Also the other night i woke up in pain from sleeping on my stomach and i had to lay on my side and the pain went! 
i been constipated and little then its fine then it comes back again! i been weeing a bit more, and i feel i want to drink more!
today i was stupid :L i was reading that at 12 weeks your midwife or health carer would be able to feel the uterus above the pelvic bone, so i tried pushing and prodding and bout 5mins later it made me feel soo sick! and painfull well not painfull just a weird sensational feeling. and actually the left ide felt as if there was somethin there and nothing on the right, well it felt different to the right side anyway 
im going docs next week but just want some help :) 

if you could help me or give me advise on what you think i would much appreciate it :D 
xxxx


----------



## gemmy

good luck katie, sounds like you are pregnant and that first test just didn't pick it up yet. have you not tested since? if i were you i would go and buy a digi and find out for sure before you go to the doc and then of course see the doc either way! keep us updated :)


----------



## WantingABubba

Okay girls, I'm going to call the hospital now to see if they've got my results. I'm super nervous, because I just _know_ I'm not pregnant. At least I have the other results to look forward to, though. Wish me luck!!


----------



## WantingABubba

I called the hospital, and they can't give me my results. So I called my doctor and they said they've got my results but I have to wait for the doctor to give me a call back and 'discuss them'. He's gonna call me back around 11.30am-12pm. I'm so damned nervous!

BTW, I got a BFN on a FRER this morning with FMU. I know I'm out. AF is expected tomorrow, I'll expect some spotting today or in the morning. How fitting that the red lady is due to make her appearance on the red day of passion and love? Lucky me :rofl:


----------



## gemmy

WantingABubba said:


> I'm sorry, babe, it sucks, doesn't it? :cry:. Are you sure it wasn't a chemical, though?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Xxxx

i am beginning to wonder if maybe there was something because my af has been really heavy, stomach really bad at the start - sooo many clots... who knows. i'd rather not know in the future so no more early testing for me.

good luck with your results, can't wait for your update !! x


----------



## WantingABubba

My Conceive Plus just came through the door :dance: Last time I'm giving it a shot as it didn't work for me twice. I got the 75ml tube, though, so it might last me a couple cycles.

Heeelllllooooo cycle number 5! :howdy: :haha:


----------



## Sunnii

GL to everyone for this cycle ^^


----------



## WantingABubba

So my house phone rang, and I got all excited thinking it was them. Well, it was a stupid automated message about PPI!! I was so annoyed I shouted "fuck off" and hung up. (It's automated - no person at the end of the line, just a machine) Argh :growlmad: :rofl:


----------



## WantingABubba

My HCG is <2, so not pregnant :cry:

Just gonna have a little cry and get over it. 

I just knew I wouldn't get my valentines wish after all :cry: Stupid defective internet cheapie test giving me a positive :cry:


----------



## WantingABubba

Okay, now I am confused and little worried ... :wacko:

I went to the doctors to pick up my results. I wanted to see them on paper, you know ..

On the top it says *** ABNORMAL ***, then it says;

BETA-HCG - <2 (Range - 0-2 U)

FSH - Abn - Y - LO - 1.4 (day 23) (Range 3.5-12.5 U)

LH - 2.9 (Range - 2.4-12.6 U)

SHBG - 34

I am *so* worried right now. The doctor told me my results were normal then I get them on paper and see abnormal! Wtf. Then I see my LH is higher than my FSH and research says this can be due to PCOS. 

I am so confused.

I can't see _me_ having PCOS because I have very regular, and 'normal' periods. They're not long, they're not short, I ovulate (as far as I can tell by temping and OPKs) and my periods aren't overly painful. But some of the PCOS signs that I have are;

Hair on the face and elsewhere (I have some, it's not super obvious, but I hate it. And my stomach and back are quite hairy. And my upper lip has a little bit of hair - gosh, I'm painting myself to be a monster. I'm not that bad, I promise :rofl:)

Weight gain (but then I have had some eating troubles due to stress/depression)

Hair thinning on the top of the head (but that got a little better with me treating my hair better)

Doctor's supposed to be calling me back but not until his after his lunch break which could be after 3! :growlmad: He's so rubbish - he never explains things properly, neither does he listen and he seems to not know what he's talking about. How can he tell me my results are fine when they're clearly not!

I'm gonna post this in LTTTC to see if any of the lovely ladies in there can make sense of this for me. Google isn't really helping right now.


----------



## Sunnii

Hope it's not PCOS and you'll be ok! :hugs: Sorry to hear you're not getting any good news this month :(


----------



## RAFwife

Hi girls, catching up from my last post here quite a while ago! 
Well cycle 4 was unsuccessful, was completely gutted, first time using preseed too. On to number 5, due to ovulate midweek which isn't the best timing for us, but trying to stay upbeat.
WantingaBubba, Im so sorry to hear about your cycle, sounds like you've been through a tough time. I hope you've had your test results explained and can look forward to your next cycle. I've got my fingers crossed for you.
Thinking of the rest of you too, here's hoping this next cycle is our one :dust:


----------



## gemmy

Hi wantingabubba - if you are still updating the front page I will be needing a :witch: unfortunately :( Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## WantingABubba

Hello everyone, hope you're all okay. I will be updating the front page when I finish work (past 11pm :growlmad:) @Gemmy. AF also got me :hugs:

I also wanna just update everyone in general, etc, so I shall post again in about 9 hours, *groan*

xxxx


----------



## Coleey

I'm sorry to the ladies the witch got :hugs: hope everyone's okay xx


----------



## SazraD

Hi girls can I be your buddy!? :happydance:


----------



## Sunnii

More than welcome! ;)


----------



## WantingABubba

Hey, I've updated the front page, girls. Please have a look and tell me if there's anything I've missed, or icons to be added :flower:


----------



## WantingABubba

Silly me, :dohh:, I didn't update you guys about the test results. 

So I spoke to the doctor, a different one from my surgery (she was really nice!) and she reassured me about my results. She said it was normal for the cycle day I'm on, and that the only reason why it said abnormal on ny results was because because the lab has a set range, and they don't take into account your cycle day. FSH testing is usually done pre-ovulation and my levels are normal for post-ovulation. 

We had a chat about TTC. To be honest, she didn't seem to know what she was talking about sometimes. She told me the number one reason why women don't get pregnant is stress :wacko:. Well, that's bullshit, because some women get pregnant from rape, which is extremely stressful. Then she told me to give up charting and having sex around ovulation and told me having timed sex won't work! She said there's higher chance of my getting preg if I just have sex three times a week, and that there's no point knowing when I ovulate cos I'll just stress myself out and not get pregnant. As far as I know, stress doesn't make you infertile, so stop telling me stress is stopping me getting pregnant!

Gosh, I had to educate her a little. I'm TTC, not NTNP, so don't tell me to give up charting and timed sex! There's more but I can't remember. It's crazy how us ladies know more than the professionals! :rofl: she didn't seem to know about EWCM and I had to stop educating her because I felt bad telling a doctor stuff they should know :haha:

But she's nice (although clearly no fertility specialist) and knowledgable on everything else so I will see her from now on :)

I was still worried, so she's sending me for a blood test on CD21 next cycle to check my testosterone, prolactin and progesterone levels. Can't wait! 

I will update more tomorrow. It's 4:15am and I need to get to bed :coffee: :sleep:

xx


----------



## WantingABubba

RAFwife said:


> Hi girls, catching up from my last post here quite a while ago!
> Well cycle 4 was unsuccessful, was completely gutted, first time using preseed too. On to number 5, due to ovulate midweek which isn't the best timing for us, but trying to stay upbeat.
> WantingaBubba, Im so sorry to hear about your cycle, sounds like you've been through a tough time. I hope you've had your test results explained and can look forward to your next cycle. I've got my fingers crossed for you.
> Thinking of the rest of you too, here's hoping this next cycle is our one :dust:

Sorry to hear that :hugs: It's disappointing when you use Preseed/Conceive plus and don't conceive, because so many women fall pregnant with it first time :'( I used Conceive plus twice and didn't fall pregnant, but I'm giving it another shot this month.

I'm on cycle 5 too. We can support each other through this, and hopefully not have a cycle 6!

I am looking forward to this cycle, I should be ovulating next weekend, so hoping to get lots of :sex: in. Gonna sneak my conceive plus inside me beforehand too.

I second that last statement :kiss:


----------



## WantingABubba

Sunnii said:


> Hope it's not PCOS and you'll be ok! :hugs: Sorry to hear you're not getting any good news this month :(

Hopefully not! They'll be checking for me on CD21 of this cycle, so FX it's all clear, or there's something there they can fix. x


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> Hi wantingabubba - if you are still updating the front page I will be needing a :witch: unfortunately :( Hope everyone is ok x

Heya sweetie, I updated the front page. Sorry she got you :hugs: x


----------



## WantingABubba

SazraD said:


> Hi girls can I be your buddy!? :happydance:

Of course! Welcome to the group :kiss:


----------



## gemmy

I'll be ovulating next weekend too, let's hope that this is our month!

Good luck everyone :)


----------



## RomaTomato

WantingABubba said:


> Silly me, :dohh:, I didn't update you guys about the test results.
> 
> So I spoke to the doctor, a different one from my surgery (she was really nice!) and she reassured me about my results. She said it was normal for the cycle day I'm on, and that the only reason why it said abnormal on ny results was because because the lab has a set range, and they don't take into account your cycle day. FSH testing is usually done pre-ovulation and my levels are normal for post-ovulation.
> 
> We had a chat about TTC. To be honest, she didn't seem to know what she was talking about sometimes. She told me the number one reason why women don't get pregnant is stress :wacko:. Well, that's bullshit, because some women get pregnant from rape, which is extremely stressful. Then she told me to give up charting and having sex around ovulation and told me having timed sex won't work! She said there's higher chance of my getting preg if I just have sex three times a week, and that there's no point knowing when I ovulate cos I'll just stress myself out and not get pregnant. As far as I know, stress doesn't make you infertile, so stop telling me stress is stopping me getting pregnant!
> 
> Gosh, I had to educate her a little. I'm TTC, not NTNP, so don't tell me to give up charting and timed sex! There's more but I can't remember. It's crazy how us ladies know more than the professionals! :rofl: she didn't seem to know about EWCM and I had to stop educating her because I felt bad telling a doctor stuff they should know :haha:
> 
> But she's nice (although clearly no fertility specialist) and knowledgable on everything else so I will see her from now on :)
> 
> I was still worried, so she's sending me for a blood test on CD21 next cycle to check my testosterone, prolactin and progesterone levels. Can't wait!
> 
> I will update more tomorrow. It's 4:15am and I need to get to bed :coffee: :sleep:
> 
> xx


I must disagree about stress not causing infertility!

If stress can make your hair fall out, give you ulcers, back pain, and a million other shitty things, it stands to reason that it can interfere with conception.

Yes, some women get pregnant from rape, and yes, lots of women get pregnant when they're in really bad situations, but I really do think that prolonged stress can affect one's fertility, or lack thereof!

When you are exposed to long term stress your body doesn't work the way it should!

If it means anything it took me almost a year of NTNP to get pregnant, I was HELLA stressed for 11 of those months and when the stress was finally alleviated, guess what happened? Yep, I got a :BFP:. Without even really trying, I just noticed I had EWCM one day and thought "Hmmm, let's see what happens". So I made a point of BDing that night and voila! I MC'ed at 11 weeks, but still!

I am a massage therapist by trade and so I see a LOT of stressed out people!! It messes with your body, really it does.


----------



## RomaTomato

And sorry to say but your doctor knows more than you do.


----------



## RomaTomato

Here is a longer version of my story:

My DH and I met on FB through a mutual friend, we fell in love :) over Skype and I moved halfway across the country of Canada to be with him. That was June of 2010. I was not on the pill and we have never used condoms, so no preventative measures whatsoever. He didn't/doesn't even pull out most of the time.

So anyway, I move to a different province and suddenly my credentials as a Registered Massage Therapist means jack shit, due to red tape and regulations between provinces. So I just moved, I can't get a decent job and I'm going broke fast (stress). In July 2010 I start the whole process to get my RMT for the new province, I won't get into the particulars because it's confusing and boring but it basically consisted of 6 separate exams, 2 of which I had to fly from Vancouver Island to Toronto for (2 separate times $$), and they were all fucking stressful and expensive and pretty tough considering I hadn't cracked a textbook in just about 4 years. But I passed them all, one at a time. 

Also, in February of 2011 my ex-husband, who was still a very dear friend of mine, passed away very suddenly at the age of 30. Oh, and maybe not life altering stress but my hairdresser fried the fuck out of my hair and I had to cut it all off! It sucked!

Fast forward to the end of May 2011 and I just finished the LAST EXAM! I could finally make real money! Such a relief!

All the while my DH and I had sex very regularly and like I said before there were no barriers. I got a :bfp: on June 27. The only thing that changed was that I wasn't so stressed!!


----------



## gemmy

Thanks for your story Roma, I agree stress is a major factor. When I got married in May 2008 we were immediately ntnp and I had come off BC in January 2008 so it was out of my system and my periods were regular. We didn't try hard but were aware of ovulation in the middle of cycle and were doing it then!

In December 2008 we decided to start ttc as I had another period and we felt ready! We had wanted to move house before but realised we couldn't do that yet so we dd not want to put it off any more both being 30. In January 2009 we used started using opks. We used them every month and kept having BFN. We were obsessing reading everything we could find (why I didn't find this site I do not know?) We were changing what we ate, legs in the air etc and we were doing the deed under pressure because we were both doing jobs we hated. He did shift work and I was starting early and finishing work late so we were stressing about fitting it in. One time we had about 20 mins before I had to leave for work - the pressure was on. Or I would be waiting up until he got in late from work and then I would be so tired but doing it anyway and wanting it over. It was like that most months and it wasn't working. Even though we were getting in in the window we were both stressing that we were infertile. At the same time we had money worrys and just generally unhappy. I wanted to leave my job but wanted to get pregnant first to leave! That wasn't good. 

In September 2009 when we had yet another BFN after we had tried sooooo hard in August we went to the docs and said we had been trying for a year. He booked me in for blood test after OV and one after AF and DH was booked for a SA at the beginning of November 2009. 

When I approached OV in October 2009 we managed to dtd. I felt like I had flu but we just did it thinking it wasn't going to happen but worth a try and we would get help from doc. I do believe that my immune system was low and that helped. We were feeling more postive about the future as well. Money problems were improving and I was starting to consider changing jobs. I had the first blood test that was ment to see whether I ovulated. Then in my 2ww I had a strange feeling I felt different. 30th Oct 2009 got a BFP! DH was happy to cancel his SA! I sooo believe we were stressin too much.

That isn't to say that I don't believe in charting, opk etc. I am doing it this time around but I am enjoying the charting (I didn't do it before). I think that the main thing I am doing differently is actually makig sure DH and I are enjoying the BD! That we are not stressing in everyday life. We both have different jobs now and we are about to move. TTC is not stressing me so I am just enjoying the moment. This is now our 4th cycle TTC no. 2 and I just believe it happens when it's ment to :)

Keep on enjoying TTC Bubba, that is the main thing :)


----------



## RomaTomato

I don't chart, it seems like a big pain in the ass to me! To to each her own, if it works for you then great! But I am too lazy. I have used a few OPK's but they kind of confuse me and I just end up getting stressed. I mostly go on my CM and my P-Tracker app on my iPhone. 

I found I was getting really stressed out about TTC last cycle, which neither my DH nor I wanted! The last thing I want is for sex to be a chore and/or something to stress over. I really think that if you just have sex every other day you're going to hit the jackpot eventually. Sooner is of course better than later, but not at the cost of taking the fun out of :sex: IMO! :) That being said we're not abstaining from oral (sorry TMI), if it kills a few sperm that's ok. It can't kill THAT many, it's not like fellatio is a reliable form of birth control! :)

I have tried to relax more this cycle and I'm doing so-so. I think the pressure is on with my would-have-been due date rapidly approaching, March 6 :( Maybe when it has passed I'll feel better? 

This cycle I had 3 and a half days of really good EWCM so I am stoked about that! Last cycle I only had 1 day and it wasn't much. I have a short cycle - 24 days- and I'm thinking I O on CD13, which makes my LP on the short side but I'm not going to stress about, I got pregnant once, it'll happen again!


----------



## gemmy

ah good luck, yes must be difficult having a date like that in your mind. if i had the energy we would every other day all cycle around but instead it is just on the fertile week. see i dont fuss with the cervic position and i dont worry about cm i only happen to notice it. i only started the temp thing out of curiousity - do not take it too seriously. last month i used ic tests and tested early despite having always told myself not to in the past. think i turned it into a game but won't do that again. was sure i saw a line on one then nothing after that. i have decided if i have a chemical i do not want to know! that is the only thing i am changing this month. but i kinda like staring at my chart like a calendar seeing how long i have left. i use a digital opk and always get smily either cdp14,15 or 16 so that is enough for me. good luck to you! stay stress free!

hope everyone doing ok?? anyone close to testing?? i gotta wait another week for 2ww - cd10 today- yey double figures! i always find it goes quicker after then as suddenly you are trying to get the bding in before the big o!!


----------



## gemmy

who knows what google ad section is it has it at end of my post... i am touch typing on phone must of hit something - hence lack of capital letters and commas lol


----------



## Sunnii

Might have my BFP! 9DPO, I got a very faint line. Though appeared after 11 minutes and test is only good for ten.. still, a line there. Will test in a day or two to see if I get a darker line.

https://img594.imageshack.us/img594/3584/img2002kf.jpg


----------



## Katia-xO

That looks like it's got colour!! Good luck :dust: xx


----------



## Sunnii

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG! :happydance: Let's hope for a BFP!


----------



## gemmy

Yeh, good luck Jess :) :dust:


----------



## Sunnii

Thank you girls :D


----------



## WantingABubba

Good luck Sunni!!! Hoping for you :)


----------



## WantingABubba

RomaTomato said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Silly me, :dohh:, I didn't update you guys about the test results.
> 
> So I spoke to the doctor, a different one from my surgery (she was really nice!) and she reassured me about my results. She said it was normal for the cycle day I'm on, and that the only reason why it said abnormal on ny results was because because the lab has a set range, and they don't take into account your cycle day. FSH testing is usually done pre-ovulation and my levels are normal for post-ovulation.
> 
> We had a chat about TTC. To be honest, she didn't seem to know what she was talking about sometimes. She told me the number one reason why women don't get pregnant is stress :wacko:. Well, that's bullshit, because some women get pregnant from rape, which is extremely stressful. Then she told me to give up charting and having sex around ovulation and told me having timed sex won't work! She said there's higher chance of my getting preg if I just have sex three times a week, and that there's no point knowing when I ovulate cos I'll just stress myself out and not get pregnant. As far as I know, stress doesn't make you infertile, so stop telling me stress is stopping me getting pregnant!
> 
> Gosh, I had to educate her a little. I'm TTC, not NTNP, so don't tell me to give up charting and timed sex! There's more but I can't remember. It's crazy how us ladies know more than the professionals! :rofl: she didn't seem to know about EWCM and I had to stop educating her because I felt bad telling a doctor stuff they should know :haha:
> 
> But she's nice (although clearly no fertility specialist) and knowledgable on everything else so I will see her from now on :)
> 
> I was still worried, so she's sending me for a blood test on CD21 next cycle to check my testosterone, prolactin and progesterone levels. Can't wait!
> 
> I will update more tomorrow. It's 4:15am and I need to get to bed :coffee: :sleep:
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> I must disagree about stress not causing infertility!
> 
> If stress can make your hair fall out, give you ulcers, back pain, and a million other shitty things, it stands to reason that it can interfere with conception.
> 
> Yes, some women get pregnant from rape, and yes, lots of women get pregnant when they're in really bad situations, but I really do think that prolonged stress can affect one's fertility, or lack thereof!
> 
> When you are exposed to long term stress your body doesn't work the way it should!
> 
> If it means anything it took me almost a year of NTNP to get pregnant, I was HELLA stressed for 11 of those months and when the stress was finally alleviated, guess what happened? Yep, I got a :BFP:. Without even really trying, I just noticed I had EWCM one day and thought "Hmmm, let's see what happens". So I made a point of BDing that night and voila! I MC'ed at 11 weeks, but still!
> 
> I am a massage therapist by trade and so I see a LOT of stressed out people!! It messes with your body, really it does.Click to expand...

I don't deny that stress can have major impacts on your body and its inner workings, nor can I deny that stress _might_ cause temporary infertility.

But, for me, I do not believe stress is why I'm not conceiving. Not at all. I am ovulating, I am menstruating and I am having sex at the right time. Now, for stress to have an effect on my lack of a :bfp:, I would assume that my ovulation would be delayed or non-existent (annovulatary (sp?)), or I would not be menstruating properly. If I was so stressed that it was stopping me from conceiving, I'd think I'd have other symptoms of severe stress, like alopecia. 

Although we have only been actively TTC/NTNP for 5 months, I have had unprotected sex many times in my younger days, with much less stress, and never fell pregnant.

Sorry, but it really annoys me when people say that about stress and conceiving. To me, it's like someone telling me stressing caused a M/C. It's like a kick in the teeth. No disrespect intended to those who've suffered a/multiple miscarriage(s).

And sorry about your M/C :hugs:


----------



## WantingABubba

RomaTomato said:


> And sorry to say but your doctor knows more than you do.

Unfortunately, I doubt it on this occasion :nope:

At least, I find that hard to believe when she's telling me to give up charting and just have sex three times a week without knowing my circumstances :wacko:

Due to OH working 6 days a week, and myself working 4, as well as lack of a fully private space and energy, we cannot do it frequently enough to ditch charting and throw caution to the wind. 

Also, I enjoy charting and using OPKs. I like knowing my body, you know what I mean?

:thumbup:


----------



## WantingABubba

RomaTomato said:


> Here is a longer version of my story:
> 
> My DH and I met on FB through a mutual friend, we fell in love :) over Skype and I moved halfway across the country of Canada to be with him. That was June of 2010. I was not on the pill and we have never used condoms, so no preventative measures whatsoever. He didn't/doesn't even pull out most of the time.
> 
> So anyway, I move to a different province and suddenly my credentials as a Registered Massage Therapist means jack shit, due to red tape and regulations between provinces. So I just moved, I can't get a decent job and I'm going broke fast (stress). In July 2010 I start the whole process to get my RMT for the new province, I won't get into the particulars because it's confusing and boring but it basically consisted of 6 separate exams, 2 of which I had to fly from Vancouver Island to Toronto for (2 separate times $$), and they were all fucking stressful and expensive and pretty tough considering I hadn't cracked a textbook in just about 4 years. But I passed them all, one at a time.
> 
> Also, in February of 2011 my ex-husband, who was still a very dear friend of mine, passed away very suddenly at the age of 30. Oh, and maybe not life altering stress but my hairdresser fried the fuck out of my hair and I had to cut it all off! It sucked!
> 
> Fast forward to the end of May 2011 and I just finished the LAST EXAM! I could finally make real money! Such a relief!
> 
> All the while my DH and I had sex very regularly and like I said before there were no barriers. I got a :bfp: on June 27. The only thing that changed was that I wasn't so stressed!!

Sorry to hear about your troubles, but glad it all worked out in the end.

However, many women have conceived under stressful circumstances/at stressful points in their life, and many have no conceived at their most relaxed.

Yes, I have a degree of stress, but nothing major. The most stressful thing in my life is my depression, really. I am not tearing my hair out in stress. My stress is internal, but I can still function every day without feeling like I'm going to tear my hear out.

Seeing as I'm ovulating and menstruating normally and regularly, I highly doubt stress is causing me to not conceive. I just believe we haven't been lucky yet. Sperm have a lot of barriers and work to cross and do.


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> Thanks for your story Roma, I agree stress is a major factor. When I got married in May 2008 we were immediately ntnp and I had come off BC in January 2008 so it was out of my system and my periods were regular. We didn't try hard but were aware of ovulation in the middle of cycle and were doing it then!
> 
> In December 2008 we decided to start ttc as I had another period and we felt ready! We had wanted to move house before but realised we couldn't do that yet so we dd not want to put it off any more both being 30. In January 2009 we used started using opks. We used them every month and kept having BFN. We were obsessing reading everything we could find (why I didn't find this site I do not know?) We were changing what we ate, legs in the air etc and we were doing the deed under pressure because we were both doing jobs we hated. He did shift work and I was starting early and finishing work late so we were stressing about fitting it in. One time we had about 20 mins before I had to leave for work - the pressure was on. Or I would be waiting up until he got in late from work and then I would be so tired but doing it anyway and wanting it over. It was like that most months and it wasn't working. Even though we were getting in in the window we were both stressing that we were infertile. At the same time we had money worrys and just generally unhappy. I wanted to leave my job but wanted to get pregnant first to leave! That wasn't good.
> 
> In September 2009 when we had yet another BFN after we had tried sooooo hard in August we went to the docs and said we had been trying for a year. He booked me in for blood test after OV and one after AF and DH was booked for a SA at the beginning of November 2009.
> 
> When I approached OV in October 2009 we managed to dtd. I felt like I had flu but we just did it thinking it wasn't going to happen but worth a try and we would get help from doc. I do believe that my immune system was low and that helped. We were feeling more postive about the future as well. Money problems were improving and I was starting to consider changing jobs. I had the first blood test that was ment to see whether I ovulated. Then in my 2ww I had a strange feeling I felt different. 30th Oct 2009 got a BFP! DH was happy to cancel his SA! I sooo believe we were stressin too much.
> 
> That isn't to say that I don't believe in charting, opk etc. I am doing it this time around but I am enjoying the charting (I didn't do it before). I think that the main thing I am doing differently is actually makig sure DH and I are enjoying the BD! That we are not stressing in everyday life. We both have different jobs now and we are about to move. TTC is not stressing me so I am just enjoying the moment. This is now our 4th cycle TTC no. 2 and I just believe it happens when it's ment to :)
> 
> Keep on enjoying TTC Bubba, that is the main thing :)

I don't pressure myself or OH. After our first month TTC of doing _everything_ right, or so I thought, and being convinced I was preg, to only be heartbroken, I have calmed a whole lot down.

Yes, I chart. Yes, I keep track of my cycles. Yes, I try and keep the sperm inside me as much as poss. Yes, I have timed sex (as well as spontaneous sex :winkwink:). Yes, I get slightly worried in my head if we can't BD in my fertile period, or enough. Yes, I symptom spot a _bit_ in the 2WW. Yes, I think a lot about TTC. Yes, I feel a bit envious when I see a pregnant woman or a parent. Yes, I use OPKs, but you know what? I really don't stress about TTC, because we're young, in love and have time. And OH would rather it happens later rather than sooner. And I _enjoy_ TTC, and enjoy the sex.

:kiss:


----------



## WantingABubba

RomaTomato said:


> I don't chart, it seems like a big pain in the ass to me! To to each her own, if it works for you then great! But I am too lazy. I have used a few OPK's but they kind of confuse me and I just end up getting stressed. I mostly go on my CM and my P-Tracker app on my iPhone.
> 
> I found I was getting really stressed out about TTC last cycle, which neither my DH nor I wanted! The last thing I want is for sex to be a chore and/or something to stress over. I really think that if you just have sex every other day you're going to hit the jackpot eventually. Sooner is of course better than later, but not at the cost of taking the fun out of :sex: IMO! :) That being said we're not abstaining from oral (sorry TMI), if it kills a few sperm that's ok. It can't kill THAT many, it's not like fellatio is a reliable form of birth control! :)
> 
> I have tried to relax more this cycle and I'm doing so-so. I think the pressure is on with my would-have-been due date rapidly approaching, March 6 :( Maybe when it has passed I'll feel better?
> 
> This cycle I had 3 and a half days of really good EWCM so I am stoked about that! Last cycle I only had 1 day and it wasn't much. I have a short cycle - 24 days- and I'm thinking I O on CD13, which makes my LP on the short side but I'm not going to stress about, I got pregnant once, it'll happen again!

:haha: we don't abstain from oral either.

It always helps OH get going when I want us to BD and he can't be bothered :blush:

And an 11 day LP should be fine, but you can take supplements to lengthen it if you're worried about M/C.


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> ah good luck, yes must be difficult having a date like that in your mind. if i had the energy we would every other day all cycle around but instead it is just on the fertile week. see i dont fuss with the cervic position and i dont worry about cm i only happen to notice it. i only started the temp thing out of curiousity - do not take it too seriously. last month i used ic tests and tested early despite having always told myself not to in the past. think i turned it into a game but won't do that again. was sure i saw a line on one then nothing after that. i have decided if i have a chemical i do not want to know! that is the only thing i am changing this month. but i kinda like staring at my chart like a calendar seeing how long i have left. i use a digital opk and always get smily either cdp14,15 or 16 so that is enough for me. good luck to you! stay stress free!
> 
> hope everyone doing ok?? anyone close to testing?? i gotta wait another week for 2ww - cd10 today- yey double figures! i always find it goes quicker after then as suddenly you are trying to get the bding in before the big o!!

O'ing on Sunday (should be, at least), and fertile window starts on Thursday :cloud9:


----------



## WantingABubba

Sunnii said:


> Might have my BFP! 9DPO, I got a very faint line. Though appeared after 11 minutes and test is only good for ten.. still, a line there. Will test in a day or two to see if I get a darker line.
> 
> https://img594.imageshack.us/img594/3584/img2002kf.jpg

:happydance::happydance:

Can't wait for tomorrow now. You best update us ASAP :haha:


----------



## WantingABubba

Ooo yeah, ladies, forgot to tell ya.

I had some EWCM on CD5, my cervix was high, medium and open, and I had a-kinda-positive-but-quite-far-off OPK.

We BD'd anyway, so if I O'd early, it should be okay, but it's weird.

Been randomly pissing in cups and sticking OPKs in it, and I keep getting kinda dark lines, though not positive. It's soooo weird, though, because my OPKs are usually blank, or faint, until CD9 :wacko:

Other than that, my chart looks wacky. I think it looks ugly - I love it when you complete a cycle and it looks all pretty. :haha: Like my last cycle :blush: 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a7569/?i=4646542&


----------



## WantingABubba

Time for bed :sleep:

3.10 in the morning, I have work tomorrow from 8:30am - 4:30pm, and I'm still up :wacko:

Damn you, addictive BnB. I've been on it for basically the whole day, and have still not got anything on here done that I wanted (did that make sense? No, it didn't, did it? Blah. Tired.)

Night :flower: :kiss:


----------



## WantingABubba

By the way, I changed my siggie (again :haha:)

Do you like it? :blush:

Okay, okay! I'm going!

Night (again) :rofl: :sleep:


----------



## WantingABubba

OMG, I'm _still_ here, reading over my replies and admiring my siggie.

WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME?

:rofl:, okay, slamming the laptop shut now! (I just wrote 'shit not', then 'noe' - I NEED TO SLEEP).

NIGHT FOR REAL NOW :rofl:


----------



## gemmy

WantingABubba said:


> I don't pressure myself or OH. After our first month TTC of doing _everything_ right, or so I thought, and being convinced I was preg, to only be heartbroken, I have calmed a whole lot down.
> 
> Yes, I chart. Yes, I keep track of my cycles. Yes, I try and keep the sperm inside me as much as poss. Yes, I have timed sex (as well as spontaneous sex :winkwink:). Yes, I get slightly worried in my head if we can't BD in my fertile period, or enough. Yes, I symptom spot a _bit_ in the 2WW. Yes, I think a lot about TTC. Yes, I feel a bit envious when I see a pregnant woman or a parent. Yes, I use OPKs, but you know what? I really don't stress about TTC, because we're young, in love and have time. And OH would rather it happens later rather than sooner. And I _enjoy_ TTC, and enjoy the sex.
> 
> :kiss:

Hi hun, I wasn't suggesting you pressure oh or yourself, was just talking about *me* - telling my story from the first time in case it helped anyone ttc. I'm loving charting for the first time, using opk's 2nd time around and the bding this time :)


----------



## Sunnii

First month BFP! :D Here's a picture! :D 

https://img687.imageshack.us/img687/3005/img2005ql.jpg


----------



## Katia-xO

Defo has colour! Good luck :) xx


----------



## Sunnii

Thank you! :D


----------



## gemmy

Wow congrats Jess! :) GL!


----------



## Sunnii

Thank you! :D


----------



## MummyWant2be

wow congrats Sunnii :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Sunnii

:happydance: Thank you!


----------



## WantingABubba

Omg, so jealous but so happy for you, Sunni! Good luck and have a H & H 9 months! I'll update the front page, you lucky girl xx


----------



## Sunnii

Thank you :) You'll get your BFP soon too! :dust: to you!!


----------



## WantingABubba

Sunnii said:


> Thank you :) You'll get your BFP soon too! :dust: to you!!

I hope so!


----------



## WantingABubba

Happy belated birthday, Kurt :angel:


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> I don't pressure myself or OH. After our first month TTC of doing _everything_ right, or so I thought, and being convinced I was preg, to only be heartbroken, I have calmed a whole lot down.
> 
> Yes, I chart. Yes, I keep track of my cycles. Yes, I try and keep the sperm inside me as much as poss. Yes, I have timed sex (as well as spontaneous sex :winkwink:). Yes, I get slightly worried in my head if we can't BD in my fertile period, or enough. Yes, I symptom spot a _bit_ in the 2WW. Yes, I think a lot about TTC. Yes, I feel a bit envious when I see a pregnant woman or a parent. Yes, I use OPKs, but you know what? I really don't stress about TTC, because we're young, in love and have time. And OH would rather it happens later rather than sooner. And I _enjoy_ TTC, and enjoy the sex.
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> Hi hun, I wasn't suggesting you pressure oh or yourself, was just talking about *me* - telling my story from the first time in case it helped anyone ttc. I'm loving charting for the first time, using opk's 2nd time around and the bding this time :)Click to expand...

I know bubz :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Congrats Sunnii!hope you have a H&H 9 months


----------



## Sunnii

Thank you! Lots of baby dust to everyone! :dust:


----------



## WantingABubba

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Coleey

Tired... :sleep: How are you? xx


----------



## Sunnii

Feeling really good! My small bladder doesn't like the pregnancy too much though :rofl: How is everyone else? :D


----------



## gemmy

just lying here after bd :blush: - cd12 so crucial time again. why is it that the beginning and end of the months drag but the fertile week flies and you worry you dont get enough spermies in?


----------



## Sunnii

I hope you catch it this month! ;)


----------



## Katia-xO

gemmy said:


> just lying here after bd :blush: - cd12 so crucial time again. why is it that the beginning and end of the months drag but the fertile week flies and you worry you dont get enough spermies in?

Trust me it does the exact same when you actually catch the egg!! Time seems to travel so slowly then all of a sudden you realise a week has passed :dohh:


----------



## MummyWant2be

gemmy said:


> just lying here after bd :blush: - cd12 so crucial time again. why is it that the beginning and end of the months drag but the fertile week flies and you worry you dont get enough spermies in?

:thumbup:FX'd u catch the eggy hun


----------



## WantingABubba

Hey girls, hope you're all good :hugs:

Me and OH BD'd last night! How sad is it that I feel like it's an achievement every time we BD?! :haha: O'ing in three days, so don't think yesterday's BD was really 'worth it' in TTC terms, but it was lovely because I love him and love having sex with him :flower:

Unfortunately, hubby is ill and we have a christening to go to on Saturday, then he wants Sunday to himself :dohh: annoyed as fuck because _every fucking month_ there seems to be _some_ obstacle to my fertile window, but I'll just coerce him as much as I can without pushing him too hard. Gave him oral yesterday then he told me to bend over so that's my method and I'm sticking to it! :rofl:

TMI, but when I got up after BD yesterday to put some knickers on, I could feel the cum pouring out of me. It's silly, but I rushed to put some knickers on then sat down afraid to move. So silly, but don't wanna waste the :spermy: :haha:

Other than that, I'm okay really. Just tired from work, but doing alright. Nice day today, and OH was really sweet with me last night so still happy from that. Also, was sitting in the back garden with my dog, cat and two rabbits and was filled with love for them. Was holding my biggest rabbit like a baby and felt broody as hell :haha:

Payday tomorrow :dance:. TTC shopping, yaaaaaaaaaaaaay.

How's ya'll today, then?


----------



## WantingABubba

Coleey said:


> Tired... :sleep: How are you? xx

Tired as well :sleep:

Updated the post before this x


----------



## WantingABubba

Sunnii said:


> Feeling really good! My small bladder doesn't like the pregnancy too much though :rofl: How is everyone else? :D

:haha: I can imagine. Any MS yet?


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> just lying here after bd :blush: - cd12 so crucial time again. why is it that the beginning and end of the months drag but the fertile week flies and you worry you dont get enough spermies in?

Tell me about it! I despise the 2ww with a passion. Awful time. My months are now divided into AF, waiting for her to go, waiting to ovulate, then waiting for a temp rise, then waiting to test, then waiting for AF to inevitably make her arrival. What a boring existence for an 18 year old! :haha:

Good lick, sweet-pee.

Edit; ^The above is meant to say 'Good luck, sweet-pea' :rofl:


----------



## Coleey

It's still on your fertile window, so it's a good time to bd! :) Glad you're happy and enjoying bd. What will you be buying? xx


----------



## WantingABubba

:dance: me and OH BD'd last night! Also sneaked in some Conceive Plus. Gonna jump him tonight - should be O'ing in a couple of days.


----------



## WantingABubba

Coleey said:


> It's still on your fertile window, so it's a good time to bd! :) Glad you're happy and enjoying bd. What will you be buying? xx

Yeah, but not ideal, IYKWIM?

And thank you!

So far I have bought 50 pregnancy tests and 30 OPKs :)

xx


----------



## Coleey

Yeah I know what you mean! :) It's the weekend so great timing for lots of :sex:! xx


----------



## Coleey

I forgot to update you ladies! :)
I started getting very faint bfps on tuesday, they've been getting darker and today at 14dpo it's much darker! :cloud9:

xx
 



Attached Files:







2012-02-24 07.19.12.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Katia-xO

Goooooood luck!! :hugs: x


----------



## WantingABubba

Coleey said:


> I forgot to update you ladies! :)
> I started getting very faint bfps on tuesday, they've been getting darker and today at 14dpo it's much darker! :cloud9:
> 
> xx

OMG! Fucking hell!! CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance:


----------



## WantingABubba

Coleey said:


> Yeah I know what you mean! :) It's the weekend so great timing for lots of :sex:! xx

Gonna try and get OH to BD in a bit x


----------



## WantingABubba

Coleey, I updated the front page for you xx


----------



## LittleBunnie

:hugs: :) Yay, my first buddy!


----------



## WantingABubba

Me and OH just :sex: :blush:. Thank God! I feel so much better now. Also sneaked some Conceive Plus inside of me beforehand :haha:. Now, all I need to do is O on Sunday like I'm supposed to, and I should be covered. I'll try as get him to BD again tomorrow evening or Subday, but I don't fancy my chances because he said he wants Sunday to himself (he works 6 days a week, and we spend the night together 5 out of 7 days, and spend Sunday together - so it's understandable despite my disappointment).

He 'came' really strongly/hard too, so ofc that made me happy as I imagined :spermy: got a boost :haha:

Will keep everyone posted :)


----------



## WantingABubba

LittleBunnie said:


> :hugs: :) Yay, my first buddy!

:D welcome to our group! 

I'll add you to the list tomorrow - got a headache so going to bed x


----------



## Coleey

WantingABubba said:


> Coleey said:
> 
> 
> I forgot to update you ladies! :)
> I started getting very faint bfps on tuesday, they've been getting darker and today at 14dpo it's much darker! :cloud9:
> 
> xx
> 
> OMG! Fucking hell!! CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks hun :hugs:
Even if you don't bd again, you've still got a really good chance. That eggy just needs to show itself on Sunday! :grr: xx


----------



## gemmy

WantingABubba said:


> Me and OH just :sex: :blush:. Thank God! I feel so much better now. Also sneaked some Conceive Plus inside of me beforehand :haha:. Now, all I need to do is O on Sunday like I'm supposed to, and I should be covered. I'll try as get him to BD again tomorrow evening or Subday, but I don't fancy my chances because he said he wants Sunday to himself (he works 6 days a week, and we spend the night together 5 out of 7 days, and spend Sunday together - so it's understandable despite my disappointment).
> 
> He 'came' really strongly/hard too, so ofc that made me happy as I imagined :spermy: got a boost :haha:
> 
> Will keep everyone posted :)

Yeah! We BD too last night :blush: Are you using opks this month? I am, expected a positive today but no. Will do another one again later. I am expecting to ovulate this weekend too...I hope I do...


----------



## WantingABubba

Coleey said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coleey said:
> 
> 
> I forgot to update you ladies! :)
> I started getting very faint bfps on tuesday, they've been getting darker and today at 14dpo it's much darker! :cloud9:
> 
> xx
> 
> OMG! Fucking hell!! CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs:
> Even if you don't bd again, you've still got a really good chance. That eggy just needs to show itself on Sunday! :grr: xxClick to expand...

You're welcome :hugs:

And I hope so! Just wanna conceive, man :( 

And it sure does! And OH's :spermy: better be strong :grr: xx


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Me and OH just :sex: :blush:. Thank God! I feel so much better now. Also sneaked some Conceive Plus inside of me beforehand :haha:. Now, all I need to do is O on Sunday like I'm supposed to, and I should be covered. I'll try as get him to BD again tomorrow evening or Subday, but I don't fancy my chances because he said he wants Sunday to himself (he works 6 days a week, and we spend the night together 5 out of 7 days, and spend Sunday together - so it's understandable despite my disappointment).
> 
> He 'came' really strongly/hard too, so ofc that made me happy as I imagined :spermy: got a boost :haha:
> 
> Will keep everyone posted :)
> 
> Yeah! We BD too last night :blush: Are you using opks this month? I am, expected a positive today but no. Will do another one again later. I am expecting to ovulate this weekend too...I hope I do...Click to expand...

Whoa :wacko: are me and you cosmic twins, or something?! How weird is this - I expected a positive today too, and it's not positive yet. Gonna test again later, and am expecting to ovulate tomorrow :wacko: whoa!


----------



## Sunnii

Good luck to you girls this month! :D


----------



## gemmy

Thanks Jess - Aaaahhh Bubba I still have no positive opk!! I will do one again in the morning! FF is saying I o on cd9 by temps but I don't believe that. But I had ewcm cd 12 and cd13 and now I'm cd 15 and nothing! Did not start opk until cd12 as well as thought it would be a waste.

My temp is coming down as though I am going to o. We will see. Gonna bd again later! GL all x


----------



## WantingABubba

Okay girls, I'm sick of trying to guess if my OPK is positive or not so going Wilko's now to get a digi. I just resent having to spend £18 on it, though. Clearblue products are so overpriced!


----------



## Coleey

Those ic opks confused me so damn much this cycle too! :wacko: xx


----------



## gemmy

WantingABubba said:


> Okay girls, I'm sick of trying to guess if my OPK is positive or not so going Wilko's now to get a digi. I just resent having to spend £18 on it, though. Clearblue products are so overpriced!

Keep your battery bit though and then you can buy pack of 10 refills for £13.99 on amazon. Don't blame you though except I'm the opposite - getting no smiley face and wishing i had lines to compare to see if it's going away or coming!


----------



## WantingABubba

What the funk, man?! When I got the test holder out of the box, it was already flashing. Went ahead and peed on the stick, and all it did was flash for ages, then go blank! Reinserted it, and same thing! Going to call them up on Monday and ask for a replacement. They're not cheap products!

To make matters worse, I done another one and it worked, but got a negative!

I usually get positive OPKs by now. What the hell is going on :growlmad:

Gonna do another one tomorrow, but I'm not happy. I should be O'ing tomorrow, FFS.


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Okay girls, I'm sick of trying to guess if my OPK is positive or not so going Wilko's now to get a digi. I just resent having to spend £18 on it, though. Clearblue products are so overpriced!
> 
> Keep your battery bit though and then you can buy pack of 10 refills for £13.99 on amazon. Don't blame you though except I'm the opposite - getting no smiley face and wishing i had lines to compare to see if it's going away or coming!Click to expand...

I do, and I know bubz. They're £11 something atm :happydance: I was gonna order them, but no time to wait for them to arrive.

And you haven't got any IC's? Wilko's does green handled ones for £2.77. I went out and got them because I only have the IC OPKs that I don't really like. I love the green handled ones but waiting on them to arrive. 

Judging by the darkness of them, I should get a positive soon but I'm just feeling anxious and worrying I'm gonna O a bit later than usual :nope:


----------



## WantingABubba

Coleey said:


> Those ic opks confused me so damn much this cycle too! :wacko: xx

Really? How so? xx


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> Thanks Jess - Aaaahhh Bubba I still have no positive opk!! I will do one again in the morning! FF is saying I o on cd9 by temps but I don't believe that. But I had ewcm cd 12 and cd13 and now I'm cd 15 and nothing! Did not start opk until cd12 as well as thought it would be a waste.
> 
> My temp is coming down as though I am going to o. We will see. Gonna bd again later! GL all x

Make sure you do!

And you never know, you could have. I had fertile signs on CD5, for some reason, but no elevated temps.

x


----------



## WantingABubba

Tender cervix. Get this every month around O time. Does anyone else?


----------



## gemmy

WantingABubba said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Okay girls, I'm sick of trying to guess if my OPK is positive or not so going Wilko's now to get a digi. I just resent having to spend £18 on it, though. Clearblue products are so overpriced!
> 
> Keep your battery bit though and then you can buy pack of 10 refills for £13.99 on amazon. Don't blame you though except I'm the opposite - getting no smiley face and wishing i had lines to compare to see if it's going away or coming!Click to expand...
> 
> I do, and I know bubz. They're £11 something atm :happydance: I was gonna order them, but no time to wait for them to arrive.
> 
> And you haven't got any IC's? Wilko's does green handled ones for £2.77. I went out and got them because I only have the IC OPKs that I don't really like. I love the green handled ones but waiting on them to arrive.
> 
> Judging by the darkness of them, I should get a positive soon but I'm just feeling anxious and worrying I'm gonna O a bit later than usual :nope:Click to expand...

oh I didn't know about wilko ones - we do have a wilkinson's where I live just not close enough that I pop into like I do tesco or boots. Will def make a trip for next month. Not buying anymore smileys for a while. In 3 months of using them I have bought the 7 pack main one for 14.99 and then two lots of 13.99 10 packs! That is 27 but when I have lots in the drawer I start going mad using two a day!

I know how you feel as I really expected it by now. At least your lines are geting darker. Maybe we did have chemicals last month and it has altered things? Who knows. But we are both getting lots of :sex: in so we can't go wrong! That's a bummer with your first one ot working, hope you get compansated lots!

Oh and I believe I had some ewcm when I went to the toilet...but could have been "leftovers" from bd?? Who knows.


----------



## WantingABubba

I feel heartbroken, ladies. I done something stupid last night, and OH freaked out :(

Basically, we went to a Christening, so OH was drunk. He was being so affectionate and loving, and it was lovely..

When we got home, we went upstairs, and we started to undress so we could have sex. I secretly put in some Conceive Plus, and I was so excited. However, due to the drink, the sex wasn't working. He kept falling over, and his schlong kept going soft. Of course, I was getting frustrated and upset. He got a bit upset and said that I looked upset, and that was upsetting him. Then I asked him to move over so I could cuddle him, and he was being silly. So I turned my back on him, and he didn't respond to my bullshit.

So I basically freaked out, and was being really horrible to him. But then I felt bad, and cuddled up to him and said I'm sorry, and stroked his hair, and kissed him. He was really upset, and started crying, saying that he loves me, and I'm the joy of his world, and he doesn't know why I was being so horrible to him. I just kept apologising and saying I know it was wrong, but I am very sorry. So that satisfied him eventually, and we were cuddling, and it was lovely. So lovely.

Then, he asked me if I'd taken my medication, and I said no. So he asked me to take it. So I picked it up. And I took four (10 mg Citalopram per pill). He thought I was joking at first, so I took another (five in total). He, again, thought I was joking. When he realised I was serious, he panicked. He burst into tears, like real proper tears, they were streaming down his face. He curled into a fetal position and said "what have you done?! Why would you do that?! What if something happens to you?! Look on the internet now and see if you're going to be okay!". So I was trying to comfort him and tell him it'll be okay.

Then he just switched. He was furious at me. He said "how could you do that to me?! To call my bluff?! How could you? I don't give a fuck. You're a dickhead. I don't care if anything happens to you". So obviously, I started crying and he said "yeah, good; cry. There's more there - might as well take the rest of the pack". It was just heartbreaking to me that he'd say that. Even as I write this, my face is wet with tears. I know he didn't mean it, he was just incredibly hurt and angry, and drunk, and it's my fault, but it hurts so much. He even said to me "I hope you die." and "I don't give a fuck.". I tried everything, I kept saying sorry, but he said he doesn't give a fuck, and he's not my baby.

I feel sick. What have I done?! I've ruined everything. I feel heartbroken :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## WantingABubba

On a lighter note, I got this today;

https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/IMG_0938-2-1.jpg


----------



## gemmy

Glad things are better now as I have just read the follow up from this in your journal. Time always heals and sounds like you two are getting there.

Woo-hoo for your positive opk! Still waiting myself! GL x


----------



## Sunnii

Yey for positive OPK! :D


----------



## WantingABubba

Just wanted to give you girls another update on the situation and cycle information for today.

Okay, so from the time I last posted, me and OH 'chilled'. We sat there in mostly silence, with the odd exchange of conversation. For the most part, he spoke normally to me, but the tension was there, in the air. I was feeling like crap, tbh.

Fast foward to about 5.15pm, or so, I said "baby?", and he goes "yes?", and I say "can I have a hug?". He breaks into his beautiful grin and says "no..", like he was shy. So I start hugging him around his waist and say "baby, please, I'm so sorry. I was wrong, I am so, so sorry, please forgive me". Then he said "no, I can't forgive you for what you done. You took the piss". So then I put my arm around his shoulder and said "but baby, I'll forgive you for what you said to me". Then he said "I'll say worse things if you don't stop talking about it.".

Another blow to the heart. I got off him and lay down, my bottom lip wobbling (gosh, my eyes are filling up with tears again :cry:). The tears poured out of me like London clouds in 'Summer'. I was crying so much, and trying to be quiet, so I was holding my breath and kept having these moments where I shuddered with sobs and trying to catch my breath. My heart hurt, my head hurt, my soul hurt.

OH started to get ready to go, which only served to make me cry more. I was trying my very best to stop crying, but the tears were seriously pouring out of me at like 200000 MPH. As soon as he stepped out of the room, I sobbed into my pillow and soaked it. When he came back in, I stopped abruptly and lay still and quiet :haha:

He asked me why I was crying, but I couldn't speak. When he left, I couldn't speak again and only raised my hand with my head still in my pillow when he said "I'm going, yeah?".

So anyway, he left and I sobbed uncontrollably. At one point, I almost threw up on my bed and ended up dribbling loads of spit onto the bed where I was retching, crying and dripping snot. Gawd, I'm a mess. I called up my friend, and was crying so much it took me 10 minutes to tell her what happened.

However, she made me feel much better, and was there for me, so by the end of the call, I'd calmed down a bit.

I went out to get some ciggies and ice-cream (all ya need in a crisis, ay? :haha:) and was on my way back. I looked a mess. Dirty tracksuit, bed hair, red, puffy eyes, sombre expression etc. I ran into OH's friend, who was really concerned. I couldn't tell him what happened, but just said I fucked up last night and OH is upset with me. He said he'd call him and speak to him, and I trudged home.

When I got home, I texted OH this; 


"I hope you can find it in your heart to forgive me some day. I am truly sorry, and did not mean to hurt you. I don't know why I done it - I was just joking and then you didn't stop me, so I stupidly done it. However, what you said to me broke my heart, and I pray you didn't mean it. I love you with all my heart, and I am going to leave you alone and give you some space. I am here when you're ready to come to me. Please make sure you come to me :( xxxxx"

So, OH texted back with this;

"I love you and accept your apology, but I'm still pissed. And I don't forgive you 'cos you took the piss. What if you died? You terrified me, and I was drunk. Even before that you were acting selfish just 'cos you wanted sex and I tried my best.


My reply;

"I know. I am so deeply sorry. For what I done, and the way I treated you before. I don't know why I was being like that - in my heart I knew I was wrong, and just wanted to cuddle you and say 'it's okay, it doesn't matter', but my selfish side won, and I just let it make me be a bitch. But I realised I was wrong and apologised, and cuddled you. And I'm sorry for terrifying you. For a second I lost my mind, when I took them. I was being reckless. I am so, so sorry. I wasn't trying to take the piss. And please tell me you didn't mean what you said? :cry:"

OH gets back to me with;

"I don't even remember what I said".

I told him, but he didn't reply. We spoke again later, but what we spoke about isn't really relevant here.

The tears have stopped, but I feel awful. I keep feeling like just taking the whole lot I have, and just going to sleep. I know I won't, but I'm fantasizing about it nonetheless. It's been a while since I've had suicidal ideation, but I've had it *much* worse before. Regardless, this is awful. I keep replaying that awful moment when he realised I was being serious about the pills and his face crumpled into tears. I keep replaying it over, and over, and over again. He looked so hurt, and scared. It makes me sob to think about. Seeing him cry, and seeing him panic, and knowing how much I've hurt him hurts more than what he said to me, even though that kills inside.

:cry::cry::cry:

TTC wise, I have a mixture of EWCM and loads of watery CM today. Got another nice positive in the evening (I don't get 'blaring positives', so to speak :()

https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/IMG_0943-1.jpg

Cervix is nice and HSO, and it's tender with a little bump. Elevated temp this morning, just hoping it stays up. Would be nice if I O'd yesterday, but I doubt it.

Just wanna get the 2WW over and done with, and see if there's a BFP at the end of it. I hope so.

Thanks for listening, girls. I love you guys. :hugs:


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> Glad things are better now as I have just read the follow up from this in your journal. Time always heals and sounds like you two are getting there.
> 
> Woo-hoo for your positive opk! Still waiting myself! GL x

Bless you for checking up on me :hugs:

Unfortunately, things are at a halfway point with us right now. I doubt we're going to break up over this, but the damage is done and we are both hurt.

:cry:

And thank you! I'm very happy - I feel like it's an achievement every time I get one :haha:

Just waiting for my temp rise, then onto the shitty 2ww.

Hope you get yours asap, honey x


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Okay girls, I'm sick of trying to guess if my OPK is positive or not so going Wilko's now to get a digi. I just resent having to spend £18 on it, though. Clearblue products are so overpriced!
> 
> Keep your battery bit though and then you can buy pack of 10 refills for £13.99 on amazon. Don't blame you though except I'm the opposite - getting no smiley face and wishing i had lines to compare to see if it's going away or coming!Click to expand...
> 
> I do, and I know bubz. They're £11 something atm :happydance: I was gonna order them, but no time to wait for them to arrive.
> 
> And you haven't got any IC's? Wilko's does green handled ones for £2.77. I went out and got them because I only have the IC OPKs that I don't really like. I love the green handled ones but waiting on them to arrive.
> 
> Judging by the darkness of them, I should get a positive soon but I'm just feeling anxious and worrying I'm gonna O a bit later than usual :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> oh I didn't know about wilko ones - we do have a wilkinson's where I live just not close enough that I pop into like I do tesco or boots. Will def make a trip for next month. Not buying anymore smileys for a while. In 3 months of using them I have bought the 7 pack main one for 14.99 and then two lots of 13.99 10 packs! That is 27 but when I have lots in the drawer I start going mad using two a day!
> 
> I know how you feel as I really expected it by now. At least your lines are geting darker. Maybe we did have chemicals last month and it has altered things? Who knows. But we are both getting lots of :sex: in so we can't go wrong! That's a bummer with your first one ot working, hope you get compansated lots!
> 
> Oh and I believe I had some ewcm when I went to the toilet...but could have been "leftovers" from bd?? Who knows.Click to expand...

Ah, I see.

And, :haha: you're good to be able to use up your smileys like that! I feel like I'm wasting money everytime I use them, but they're perfect for confirming :)

And perhaps we did ..

And GL for you!

How soon after BD did you check for EWCM?


----------



## gemmy

Hi, I did get that smile today - monday 27th and so gutted dh was too tired last night. So we have baby danced mon 20th, wed 22nd, fri 24th, sat 25th BUT NOT SUN 26TH AND NOT YET ON MONDAY 27TH but we will tonight mon 27th and tomorrow tues 28th ..........do you think we stand a good chance?? Oh and temp rose from yesterday's big dip up to 36.21. 

I was expecting that smile today as definate ewcm last night and it had been 24hrs since bd.

Hey bubba, you and oh will be ok soon, just a bit raw still but you obviously are so in love. You need some couple time. Not in the bedroom and not getting drunk. Maybe a nice meal and conversation :)

Yeah I feel a little wasteful with them but am making up for it by not buying any hpt this month and not letting myself test until at least 15dpo if late (have a digi hpt, now I hate wasting those, also have one tesco and 3 ICs but after last months IC I do not trust them at all!


----------



## LittleBunnie

My OPK's are confusing the hell out of me. I think I got another positive one this morning. Bah. time to invest in a CB Digi thing. :) Lol.


----------



## WantingABubba

Okay ladies, meant to update this earlier but never got around to it :blush:

OH and me are speaking now, though it's still not completely back to normal. He's still telling me he loves me, and he did tell me my hair looked pretty today, and he will kiss/hug me.

Here's a couple excerpts from our text conversations today;

Me: "Love you xx"

OH: "Love you too xx"

We spoke a bit more, but he was being a bit off so I asked him why he was being like that. And he replied with;

"'Cos I keep thinking about what happened and I'm still angry about it. Sorry."

So I said;

"Okay, sorry, I'll leave you alone. Is there any point me coming to see you if you're angry with me?"

To which OH replies with;

"I dunno, I don't wanna upset you"

Anyway, we spoke a bit more - nothing interesting really, then I got ready to go out and surprise him at work. 

I bought a cute little card with a bear on it saying 'sorry', I went to Evolution and got a Aventurine keyring and a rose-quartz heart, and then went to the florists and got him a big bouquet of flowers. 

Then I went into his work, walked behind him and presented him with the flowers. His eyes lit up, and he said "baby! Why did you spend your money?!", and he was griping about that :haha: - but he seemed to like it, and he put the flowers in front of our faces and gave me a massive snog in front of everyone :blush::cloud9:

So I chilled with him for a bit. He was a bit off, but still hugged, kissed, complimented and spoke to me. I went home at about 6:30pm.

When I got home, we texted a bit more. I said "night" because I was annoyed that he didn't respond to one of my texts and he texted back saying "Night baby, cheer up.", then I said "love you", and he said "love you too :)".

Shortly after, I was feeling super depressed, so I called him up. When we got off the phone, he sent me this;

"Baby, I can't help you. I don't wanna be harsh but your dependence on me is fucking you up. I'll always be here for you but you need to turn your life around, help yourself and love yourself. You need to exercise, eat healthy, cook, make videos, go to the animal shelter; there's soo much to do with your life. You're 18 - you have your whole life ahead of you, but have fallen into a hole and you're helping yourself to stay there. There may be things holding you down but it's your decisions and motivation that will make or break you. I saw it coming, and I told you, each step of the way and now it's make or break. Even I have turned lazy, unhealthy, even depressed and that aint me. I'm gonna change from tonight, I hope you do too. Chat later, love you always xx"

So I said;

"Sorry baby, that first bit made me cry.

But you're right. We can do this. Be a strong, healthy happy couple. Let's spur each other on and help ourselves while helping each other.

I'll try VERY hard.

Love you lots x"

OH responds with;

"Baby, I have all faith in you, so I really hope that you do it. 'Cos this is killing us both so we need to kill it"

Me;

"I have faith in you too. We BOTH need to change. Sometimes I feel like your stress puts me in a bad mood :(. And we need to start doing stuff on Sundays again, but still spend that time together."

OH;

"The one thing you don't wanna hear though, babe, is that we need more time apart but more importantly we need it 'cos you need to learn how to be okay and motivated without me. That's why you are like this 'cos you're too dependent on me and you stopped valuing yourself."

Me;

"We don't need time apart :(. I don't...

OH;

"Do .. and I am gonna make you used to it, even if it has to be the hard way 'cos I have to put my foot down. I know it's the biggest issue with us."

Me;

"No it's not! Maybe you feel like you need time away from me, but I don't! I'm at work more than I'm with you ATM. It's a motivation thing for me - nothing to do with our time spent together. If anything, all I need is you to stop being grumpy and negative around me so often.

Sorry, I didn't mean for that to sound as annoyed as it did.

OH;

"Babe, I am not a grumpy, moody or negative person. It's not at all in my nature. I've only become like this since I've known you. It's not your fault, but that's just how it is. You take things the wrong way when you never used to. You assume I'm acting like a prick when I'm not. Even little things you take the wrong way. And, God forbid, you don't get your own way then everything turns to shit. I feel like I've taken all your bad points. I don't see my friends when I used to be so social. I don't exercise when I used to go gym 5 days a week. I eat shit when I always used to cook and eat healthy. Even drinking - all I used to drink was water, not even juice. All that's gonna outta the window. All this needs to end cos you know I believe that your mentality is your reality - positivity is key. Where's all that gone?"

Me;

Thanks :wacko: it's not all my fault, baby. So many times I try to be upbeat and loving with you, yet it's like as soon as you leave work and you're alone with me, you're withdrawn and stressed out. You can't blame everything on me. I've changed a lot since being with you but I can't blame it all on you."

OH;

"I said I don't blame you, I blame myself."

Me;

"We've also come a long way together. We used to argue so much and now we're much better. We've settled and are so in love. Baby steps, my love. We both have issues and outside stresses. We sometimes take it out on each other but many times we help and support each other :kiss:"

OH;

"The good outweighs the bad"

Me;

"I'd rather be with you than without you x

OH;

"Me too"

After that, not much more was said, but he said "Bedtime xxx sweet dreams."

I said "Night my sweetie xx"

And OH said ""Go bed, yeah? :)".

And that's it OH wise! Just see how it goes. Glad we're kinda getting there. I hate fighting with my bubba :cry:. Well done if you got through all of this :haha: - I haven't even updated my TTC stuff yet! I will do after I post this one :winkwink:


----------



## WantingABubba

:haha: - now for the TTC stuff (technically, it's for yesterday (CD13) seeing as it's past midnight :dohh:)

* Nice EWCM today :D (but pointless seeing as I can't BD)

* Temp rise! (97.22 F) Yey, second one. Just one more to go and I can confirm Ov :happydance:

* Cervix still HSO, and VERY tender. Have that sharpish sort of cramp pain in my uterus/cervix area. No biggie, though.

* Positive OPK.

* Silky and 'wet' feeling around cervix, and also lots of watery CM.

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hoping we've caught this month. Don't wanna go through another month of TTC :dohh:

On a lighter note, I am *so* playing this song to the bubba as soon as I get my :bfp: :cry:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvncXLyQ06w​
Ooo, and I learnt a bit about biological nursing today! *DEF* doing that :happydance:

:flower:


----------



## gemmy

Hey girls how is everyone doing today?

AFM:we didn't bd yesterday :( we so should have but we were both so exhausted and i didn't want one of those scenarios where we were just doing the deed so to speak waiting for it to be over. So we still have a chance. I ovulated yesterday (tuesday) and we did it monday night and last fri and saturday nights so there will be a chance. Just going to let fate intervene now. 1dpo today and either we are or we aren't but I will now wait until I am due around 11th March to find out. If not christmas baby :) and 6 more smiley opks waiting :)


----------



## duststar

Hi there, 

I would love to join, im 45 and my DH and I are ttc, well we have to wait for AF to finish then we can start ttc, :D DS is 6.


----------



## WantingABubba

*29/2/12 - CD15*​
Temp 97.46 F at 8am. Creamy CM, high, firm and closed cervix. FF says I'm 4DPO but I doubt it. 

*1/3/12 - CD16 - today!​*

CM is creamy today, cervix medium, medium and firm. Temp same as yesterday :wacko: - 97.46 F. Took an OPK and the IC looked positive but digi was negative :wacko::wacko: also took and HPT (can't help myself :haha:) but ofc, it was negative.

https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/photo-3.jpg <- :wacko::wacko:

As for OH and I - things are back to normal. I cooked for him yesterday :cloud9:

OH wants a week or so to himself, so I stayed at his last night and am staying again on Saturday. And that's it :growlmad:, obviously, I'm not happy about it but he is more than entitled to some breathing space and I've already O'd so I'm not too upset about it :haha:. Besides, a break would be good for me too, and we'll miss each other more.

Oh, and guess what! I called Clearblue about the malfunctioning test stick, and they sent me 7 more sticks and a test holder!!! :thumbup: Wooooohooooo!


----------



## WantingABubba

Also, I'm not sure when I O'd or what DPO I am. I've been inconsistent with my temping times this month, and I think it's affected my temps. FF says I ovulated on CD11, but I don't believe that. Clearly, FF isn't sure either as they gave me dotted lines :haha:. I didn't get a positive OPK until the day after, and I usually O on CD12 (I think).

Pretty annoyed about it, but hoping I did O on CD11, or at least CD12. Then I would have BD'd in time.

My chart - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a7569/?i=4646542&


----------



## WantingABubba

Is this not the CUTEST thing *ever*?!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NhGInJlGvc&list=FLfgajcZOPqcF8y-bMKLGqlw&index=39&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Katia-xO

Awwwwww that last one!! So adorable :')


----------



## WantingABubba

I'm so upset. When I put in my temp this morning, FF changed my O date to CD14 :cry: the last time we DTD was CD11! I'm so upset, I'm most likely out :(

That being said, FF has still put a dotted line so I guess they're still not sure but judging by my temps, they're probably right :(

I usually O on CD12, so I think the stress from OH and I and the overdose delayed O :cry:

On a positive note, though, my TTC haul came today! Softcups, OPKs, 50 HPTs and my 'taking charge of your fertility' book (came with a CD rom too!).

Oh well, on to the next month, I guess :( def taking my temp at the same time and avoiding stress around O date.


----------



## WantingABubba

FF just replaced dotted crosshairs with solid ones so I guess tht's it then. Delayed ovulation due to stress - fucking great :cry:

Anyway, I'm off to cook and lick my wounds. Back soon x


----------



## gemmy

Still a chance though so don't put yourself out just yet x


----------



## Jessica28

WantingABubba said:


> BUMP!
> 
> Anyone else wanna join our little buddy entourage?

Sign me up!


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> Still a chance though so don't put yourself out just yet x

I just doubt it :(

Hopefully I will, hope for me!

How are you and your cycle?


----------



## WantingABubba

Jessica28 said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> BUMP!
> 
> Anyone else wanna join our little buddy entourage?
> 
> Sign me up!Click to expand...

Welcome! Will add your name to the list tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## hopobopo

WantingABubba said:


> Jessica28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> BUMP!
> 
> Anyone else wanna join our little buddy entourage?
> 
> Sign me up!Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome! Will add your name to the list tomorrow :hugs:Click to expand...

I would like to join please, thanks


----------



## Pinky32

Well AF was due yesterday - my LP is 11 days MAX!!!!

Im now 12DPO and officially LATE!

Took a test - snow friggin white! Im just waiting for the seven drawves to show up lol

I know ff says the average is 13.6dpo but its hard to stay positive when your test are negative :cry:


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> Hey girls how is everyone doing today?
> 
> AFM:we didn't bd yesterday :( we so should have but we were both so exhausted and i didn't want one of those scenarios where we were just doing the deed so to speak waiting for it to be over. So we still have a chance. I ovulated yesterday (tuesday) and we did it monday night and last fri and saturday nights so there will be a chance. Just going to let fate intervene now. 1dpo today and either we are or we aren't but I will now wait until I am due around 11th March to find out. If not christmas baby :) and 6 more smiley opks waiting :)

Sorry hun! I missed this post :hugs:

GL for this month!


----------



## WantingABubba

duststar said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would love to join, im 45 and my DH and I are ttc, well we have to wait for AF to finish then we can start ttc, :D DS is 6.

So sorry! I thought I replied :dohh:

Well, welcome to our group! I will add you to the list :kiss:


----------



## WantingABubba

hopobopo said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> BUMP!
> 
> Anyone else wanna join our little buddy entourage?
> 
> Sign me up!Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome! Will add your name to the list tomorrow :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to join please, thanksClick to expand...

Added :D


----------



## WantingABubba

Pinky32 said:


> Well AF was due yesterday - my LP is 11 days MAX!!!!
> 
> Im now 12DPO and officially LATE!
> 
> Took a test - snow friggin white! Im just waiting for the seven drawves to show up lol
> 
> I know ff says the average is 13.6dpo but its hard to stay positive when your test are negative :cry:

Argh, must be frustrating!

I wish you luck, hun, maybe you O'd late?


----------



## Pinky32

no i know i ov;d exactly when ff said i did


----------



## WantingABubba

Where's everyone at on their cycle?

I'm 5DPO, with a two day late ovulation :growlmad:


----------



## WantingABubba

Pinky32 said:


> no i know i ov;d exactly when ff said i did

Could be wrong - were there any factors that could have affected your temps?


----------



## Pinky32

WantingABubba said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> no i know i ov;d exactly when ff said i did
> 
> Could be wrong - were there any factors that could have affected your temps?Click to expand...

major hot flashes :rofl:

everyday ive been getting them


----------



## WantingABubba

Pinky32 said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> no i know i ov;d exactly when ff said i did
> 
> Could be wrong - were there any factors that could have affected your temps?Click to expand...
> 
> major hot flashes :rofl:
> 
> everyday ive been getting themClick to expand...

:rofl:

See! That could have affected your temps!


----------



## Pinky32

ive been getting them since the day of IB


----------



## WantingABubba

Pinky32 said:


> ive been getting them since the day of IB

Implantation bleeding?


----------



## Pinky32

yep

at 6DPO


----------



## WantingABubba

Pinky32 said:


> yep
> 
> at 6DPO

Oh! But do you know for sure that it's IB?


----------



## Pinky32

it was a tiny tiny dot of blood when i wiped


----------



## WantingABubba

Pinky32 said:


> it was a tiny tiny dot of blood when i wiped

You should be getting a positive test now, though, if it was. 

But some women don't get hCG in their urine.

Blood test or ultrasound, maybe?


----------



## Pinky32

each pregnancy is different - some show hcg quickly, some are slower building


----------



## WantingABubba

Pinky32 said:


> each pregnancy is different - some show hcg quickly, some are slower building

I know hun, but if you implanted at 6DPO, by 12DPO, you should at least have enough hCG in your urine to show at least a faint line on a test.

But, as I said, some women don't get hCG in their urine, so that's why I suggested a blood test or scan.

:hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

WantingABubba said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> each pregnancy is different - some show hcg quickly, some are slower building
> 
> I know hun, but if you implanted at 6DPO, by 12DPO, you should at least have enough hCG in your urine to show at least a faint line on a test.
> 
> But, as I said, some women don't get hCG in their urine, so that's why I suggested a blood test or scan.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

i have known pple to get early IB and not get a BFP until quite late in their LP, I was also looking at ff charts and there are loads on there that get late BFPs

I wouldnt be able to ask for a blood test until im at least a week late and a scan takes weeks to get


----------



## Coleey

I didn't get a bfp until I was 8 weeks or so with my son, so don't worry. I was expecting the same to happen again, but I got a bfp at 11dpo this time! :) Trust your body/instinct I say! :hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

Coleey said:


> I didn't get a bfp until I was 8 weeks or so with my son, so don't worry. I was expecting the same to happen again, but I got a bfp at 11dpo this time! :) Trust your body/instinct I say! :hugs: xx

thank you!

8 weeks!!!!! everyone must have thought you had gone mad!

my LP is normally 11 days max and i have never been late before. Plus my temps have been so high its untrue. I started getting hot flashes around 6dpo and my body is boiling to touch but yet i feel cold

im not saying im pregnant - its just unusual for me to be late and still have (for me) high temps

:hug:

Edit: HUGE congrats on your bfp!!! H&H 9 months


----------



## Coleey

Yep, I even had a doctor tell me I wasn't pregnant and it was a phantom pregnancy.. Idiots! :growlmad: When I got my positive test my midwife was shocked how big my uterus was during a pelvic exam. I have a few friends who went through the same thing. :)

I'm hoping they're all good signs hun, they definitely sound good! :D 

How are you Bubba? xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Pinky32 said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> each pregnancy is different - some show hcg quickly, some are slower building
> 
> I know hun, but if you implanted at 6DPO, by 12DPO, you should at least have enough hCG in your urine to show at least a faint line on a test.
> 
> But, as I said, some women don't get hCG in their urine, so that's why I suggested a blood test or scan.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i have known pple to get early IB and not get a BFP until quite late in their LP, I was also looking at ff charts and there are loads on there that get late BFPs
> 
> I wouldnt be able to ask for a blood test until im at least a week late and a scan takes weeks to getClick to expand...

Okay hun.


----------



## Pinky32

wow!

well i wish you all the Coleey xxx


----------



## WantingABubba

Coleey said:


> How are you Bubba? xx

Me? I'm fine hun, just anxiously waiting to be able to test. I so want to be pregnant, it's ridiculous.

I've been thinking a lot about how I'm going to tell my Mum and OH when I get preggers, too.


----------



## gemmy

hey ladies, just catching up! Good luck pinky!!

I ov late as well bubba - it was cd19 in the end confirmed by ff so that makes me just 4dpo!! And I had a big dip today below the cover line I am hoping that is implantation?? just makes the 2ww even longer though!


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> hey ladies, just catching up! Good luck pinky!!
> 
> I ov late as well bubba - it was cd19 in the end confirmed by ff so that makes me just 4dpo!! And I had a big dip today below the cover line I am hoping that is implantation?? just makes the 2ww even longer though!

Wow, our cycles are so similar, it's mad :wacko:

You're one day behind me! So we can go through this 2ww together :hugs:

I hope it's implantation too!


----------



## gemmy

WantingABubba said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies, just catching up! Good luck pinky!!
> 
> I ov late as well bubba - it was cd19 in the end confirmed by ff so that makes me just 4dpo!! And I had a big dip today below the cover line I am hoping that is implantation?? just makes the 2ww even longer though!
> 
> Wow, our cycles are so similar, it's mad :wacko:
> 
> You're one day behind me! So we can go through this 2ww together :hugs:
> 
> I hope it's implantation too!Click to expand...

:hugs: Hopefully this is our month!! You testing early again this cycle? I really don't trust IC's anymore but have a couple still !


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies, just catching up! Good luck pinky!!
> 
> I ov late as well bubba - it was cd19 in the end confirmed by ff so that makes me just 4dpo!! And I had a big dip today below the cover line I am hoping that is implantation?? just makes the 2ww even longer though!
> 
> Wow, our cycles are so similar, it's mad :wacko:
> 
> You're one day behind me! So we can go through this 2ww together :hugs:
> 
> I hope it's implantation too!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Hopefully this is our month!! You testing early again this cycle? I really don't trust IC's anymore but have a couple still !Click to expand...

I have 81 ICs :rofl::rofl:

I will be testing early, because I'm obsessed! As you can see by my ticker, I'm planning to start testing in two days :rofl:

I already tested yesterday as well :rofl:

Don't be put off because of last time, hon.

:hugs:


----------



## gemmy

WantingABubba said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies, just catching up! Good luck pinky!!
> 
> I ov late as well bubba - it was cd19 in the end confirmed by ff so that makes me just 4dpo!! And I had a big dip today below the cover line I am hoping that is implantation?? just makes the 2ww even longer though!
> 
> Wow, our cycles are so similar, it's mad :wacko:
> 
> You're one day behind me! So we can go through this 2ww together :hugs:
> 
> I hope it's implantation too!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Hopefully this is our month!! You testing early again this cycle? I really don't trust IC's anymore but have a couple still !Click to expand...
> 
> I have 81 ICs :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I will be testing early, because I'm obsessed! As you can see by my ticker, I'm planning to start testing in two days :rofl:
> 
> I already tested yesterday as well :rofl:
> 
> Don't be put off because of last time, hon.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

81 ics lol

well I think I might at 13dpo at the most... I will see!

a looonnnggg wait!!

I see you have updated your picture and the first page on this and your journal - looking good! Keeps you busy! Have you got any new info from your new book??


----------



## Bookity

Hello. Hopeful 3dpo here, but I don't know for sure. Mind if I join you?


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies, just catching up! Good luck pinky!!
> 
> I ov late as well bubba - it was cd19 in the end confirmed by ff so that makes me just 4dpo!! And I had a big dip today below the cover line I am hoping that is implantation?? just makes the 2ww even longer though!
> 
> Wow, our cycles are so similar, it's mad :wacko:
> 
> You're one day behind me! So we can go through this 2ww together :hugs:
> 
> I hope it's implantation too!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Hopefully this is our month!! You testing early again this cycle? I really don't trust IC's anymore but have a couple still !Click to expand...
> 
> I have 81 ICs :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I will be testing early, because I'm obsessed! As you can see by my ticker, I'm planning to start testing in two days :rofl:
> 
> I already tested yesterday as well :rofl:
> 
> Don't be put off because of last time, hon.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 81 ics lol
> 
> well I think I might at 3dpo at the most... I will see!
> 
> a looonnnggg wait!!
> 
> I see you have updated your picture and the first page on this and your journal - looking good! Keeps you busy! Have you got any new info from your new book??Click to expand...

Thank you!

And lots - it's super informative.


----------



## WantingABubba

Bookity said:


> Hello. Hopeful 3dpo here, but I don't know for sure. Mind if I join you?

Welcome :hi:


----------



## WantingABubba

I changed the intro a bit again. Doesn't it look all preeety :D


----------



## Bookity

Thanks for adding me to the list.


----------



## Coleey

Ohh very pretty! :thumbup: xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Coleey said:


> Ohh very pretty! :thumbup: xx

Isn't it just :cloud9:

It'd look prettier with a :bfp: next to all our names, though :rofl:


----------



## Coleey

Agreed! :rofl: xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Bookity said:


> Thanks for adding me to the list.

You're very much welcome :thumbup:


----------



## WantingABubba

Coleey said:


> Agreed! :rofl: xx

Four down, 26 to go :rofl:

Jesus, if I don't laugh, I'll :cry:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Katia-xO

WantingABubba said:


> Coleey said:
> 
> 
> Agreed! :rofl: xx
> 
> Four down, 26 to go :rofl:
> 
> Jesus, if I don't laugh, I'll :cry:
> 
> :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

It does look pretttttty :)

Look how quickly since you started this group that 4 of us got our bfp on that front page though! 

It seems like it'll take forever, it took 3 years of ntnp for me!! You'll all get there :D x


----------



## Bookity

https://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l535/Marysham/chartmarch5.gif

I'm a bit disappointed that my O was later than I thought. Also didn't realize it could possibly be that late. I thought you got a positive opk and would O like up to 36 hrs later. That first positive was definitely OBVIOUSLY positive. Test line was much darker than the control.

I guess there's still a chance, but I'm not feeling very hopeful for this cycle.


----------



## gemmy

GL bookity! My Ov was much later than i expected too :( Mine was at cd19. My temp is strangely dropping at 4dpo and 5dpo - I still don't trust FF. My positive opk was cd17 though so it probably is right for me. Just makes the whole 2ww longer though doesn't it. How do you post your chart like that? Mine is just a link.


----------



## Bookity

gemmy said:


> GL bookity! My Ov was much later than i expected too :( Mine was at cd19. My temp is strangely dropping at 4dpo and 5dpo - I still don't trust FF. My positive opk was cd17 though so it probably is right for me. Just makes the whole 2ww longer though doesn't it. How do you post your chart like that? Mine is just a link.

I actually don't know how to link it (feel like a noob that way), I did a screen capture and cut it down in my image program on my computer. Then added it like any other image uploaded from photobucket.


----------



## gemmy

Bookity said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> GL bookity! My Ov was much later than i expected too :( Mine was at cd19. My temp is strangely dropping at 4dpo and 5dpo - I still don't trust FF. My positive opk was cd17 though so it probably is right for me. Just makes the whole 2ww longer though doesn't it. How do you post your chart like that? Mine is just a link.
> 
> I actually don't know how to link it (feel like a noob that way), I did a screen capture and cut it down in my image program on my computer. Then added it like any other image uploaded from photobucket.Click to expand...

I like it your way! When I add pics from photobucket they come up really small for some reason. 

If you want to add the link to your signature though go to 
Control panel top right, 
then click on edit sig on the left side. 
Open up FF on another screen. 
Under your chart click on share. 
Now copy and paste the code underneath: bbCode Code: (Message Boards) onto your signature and save :)


----------



## Bookity

gemmy said:


> I like it your way! When I add pics from photobucket they come up really small for some reason.
> 
> If you want to add the link to your signature though go to
> Control panel top right,
> then click on edit sig on the left side.
> Open up FF on another screen.
> Under your chart click on share.
> Now copy and paste the code underneath: bbCode Code: (Message Boards) onto your signature and save :)

Thank you for the help! I didn't see anything under my chart about sharing, but there is a link in the top right that says sharing and you can get the code from there. Maybe I'm just blind, but didn't find anything under my chart. But the point is I got the link in my signature now. Thanks.

Oh, and I've adjusted the temps with a site someone put me onto. You can put in the time you normally take your temp, when you actually took your temp, what it was and then it will tell you what the adjusted temp would be. It didn't change when I ovulated, but I do so love to see the closed dots instead of open circles. This is going to be very helpful


----------



## Bookity

Oh yeah, also did a chart search on FF (almost wish I was a VIP right now) for charts with pre-ovulation dips and early bfps and found one (the first one it showed actually) where the last BD was 2 days before ovulation (like me!), so it's helping me to feel a little more optimistic.


----------



## gemmy

Bookity said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> I like it your way! When I add pics from photobucket they come up really small for some reason.
> 
> If you want to add the link to your signature though go to
> Control panel top right,
> then click on edit sig on the left side.
> Open up FF on another screen.
> Under your chart click on share.
> Now copy and paste the code underneath: bbCode Code: (Message Boards) onto your signature and save :)
> 
> Thank you for the help! I didn't see anything under my chart about sharing, but there is a link in the top right that says sharing and you can get the code from there. Maybe I'm just blind, but didn't find anything under my chart. But the point is I got the link in my signature now. Thanks.
> 
> Oh, and I've adjusted the temps with a site someone put me onto. You can put in the time you normally take your temp, when you actually took your temp, what it was and then it will tell you what the adjusted temp would be. It didn't change when I ovulated, but I do so love to see the closed dots instead of open circles. This is going to be very helpfulClick to expand...


That's ok, I will try my chart on photo bucket. I have the sharing bit at top as well but also in grey boxes under chart it has links as well although don't know if some layouts are different as saw one on youtube that was different but was a couple of years old.

That site sounds good - what is it? Some of mine are 7am others 6am hence white circles!


----------



## gemmy

https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y262/fatedknight/th_chartgraph_modulephp2.png

Hmmm comes out small - strange!!


----------



## Bookity

gemmy said:


> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y262/fatedknight/th_chartgraph_modulephp2.png
> 
> Hmmm comes out small - strange!!

which sharing metod do you use? I use the img tag at the bottom.

the site is whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## gemmy

Bookity said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y262/fatedknight/th_chartgraph_modulephp2.png
> 
> Hmmm comes out small - strange!!
> 
> which sharing metod do you use? I use the img tag at the bottom.
> 
> the site is whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.phpClick to expand...

Yeah I use that one as well and copy and paste it straight onto this box. Never mind :wacko:

thanks for site, will be sure to use it :)


----------



## Bookity

gemmy said:


> Yeah I use that one as well and copy and paste it straight onto this box. Never mind :wacko:
> 
> thanks for site, will be sure to use it :)

Sorry, I don't know why it doesn't work the same way. That's weird.

Happy to help, I know it'll help me loads.


----------



## WantingABubba

I'm gonna jump back in and reply to everyone in a sec, but just wanted to say - I link to pictures of my chart like this;

1. I go onto my chart PROFILE page (not your homepage - onto the page everyone sees when they click the link to your chart). You can get to it by clicking your own chart link in your siggie, or if it's not in your siggie, posting your chart link, then clicking onto it from there.

2. Then I right click on the chart I want to show, and click on 'copy image URL'. 

3. Then, once back onto the forum, I click on the IMG icon, and paste in the URL.

4. And viola!

I love this method for when I wanna post a pic of my chart as opposed to the link as the chart comes up nice and big PLUS it updates daily! For E.G, on my journal, I have my chart picture on the front page and it updates automatically every time I update my chart. So it's kinda like having a ticker :D

To further illustrate, I'm gonna post Gemmy's chart (hope you don't mind!)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a8251/?i=4642546&​
Try it girls :D


----------



## gemmy

Thanks hunny!!

because I don't pay for it people can't see my BD days like I can - weird that ! I will have a go x


----------



## gemmy

Ohh I have just been given a 5 day vip pass.... gonna try that now on my next post... and temp gone back up yippeee.....


----------



## gemmy

ok weird - I don't get "copy image URL" when I right click but I do get "copy image" but it doesn't paste. Maybe it is just my computer.

I can only get URL if I save into photo bucket by saving the image to my computer and adding there but it's small.

I can also use the go advanced option and put it directly on with paper clip icon from computer but again small. I will try that now

Arr small again. I will give up lol
 



Attached Files:







www.fertilityfriend.com.png
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bookity

Just trying something here...
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f0d60/?i=4647569&

ETA: Gemmy, I don't have the "copy image url" option either. I did try something else. I right clicked the image and then clicked on "properties" and it lists the image url there. I highlighted and copied that and then did the rest like WantingABubba said to. Tada! I know you may be over trying, but just thought you might like to know.


----------



## gemmy

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2a8251/?o=1&

Yeah! Done it! Won't need photobucket anymore :)

Thanks girls !


----------



## Coleey

I have no idea what's going on here! :rofl: xx


----------



## gemmy

lol - sorry - just learning how to paste chart large :)


----------



## Coleey

Haha! It's okay! Gemmy your chart is looking fab by the way! :shock: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Ooh, I never got the hang of FF :( charts are pretty though!

Still not had an appointment through to even be booked in with a midwife :cry: I'm beginning to lose hope.. I'll have had the baby by the time they see me!

Hope everyone here is well xx


----------



## WantingABubba

There ya go, Gemmy!

Bookity - thanks for helping her!

AFM - I'm really happy with my chart! Every morning I worry my temp will go down, then get happy when it's still high :D So hoping I'm preg - Gemmy, it'd be great if we were both preg at the same time, especially after what happened to us both last month :hugs:

I had a massive crying fit with OH yesterday :wacko: we were working out what days we were gonna see each other and cuddling, and then I mentioned about us getting married. OH said he wasn't ready yet, but he wants to be with me for life. My eyes started watering, then he said "baby! What's wrong?" and I burst into full blown tears! Like I'm talking, SOBBING into the pillow dramatically!

:rofl: OH was so confused, but was so sweet about it. Just comforted me and said he's committed to me for life, and he loves me, and he will marry me, but he's just not ready yet. Then he kept asking me why I was crying and I wailed "I don't know!", then he said "do you just need to cry?" and I nodded, so he said "okay babe" and stroked my hair. I thought that was so sweet :cloud9:

It's kinda silly, but I was just upset because I felt a bit rejected. He's been wanting a few days to himself lately, and I guess I'm just sensitive. But he explained it's not me, he just feels like that at the moment, and it's not for forever. He's been totally stressed recently, so I do understand.

We've had a whirlwind romance, so I do understand when he says it's too early to think about marriage yet, but he calls me his wife and says we will in the future, so I shouldn't complain!

In other news - I had a horrible dream last night that I cheated on OH with my co-worker :wacko: it was awful! And in the dream, I was DEVASTATED because I wanted to confess to OH, but I didn't want us to break up. I just couldn't stop crying and I hated myself for doing it. I was SO relieved when I realised it was just a dream and that I have stayed faithful to OH and not fucked up!

Oh yeah, it was really sweet again with OH. In the middle of the night, we started kissing with our eyes closed then went straight back to sleep. I still remember it :cloud9:

Also, work's presented me with a new opportunity and I can earn £10.50 an hour with two days of easy work! So pretty happy about that, especially as I need as much money as I can get!

I tested not too long ago and got a BFN, btw.

That's it, for now, I think.


----------



## WantingABubba

Coleey said:


> I have no idea what's going on here! :rofl: xx

:rofl: :haha::haha::haha: xx


----------



## WantingABubba

I posted my chart and the post vanished :wacko:

I'll post it again.

*ETA - I posted it in another thread  silly me. Oh well, I'll keep it up here anyway *


----------



## WantingABubba

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a7569/?o=1&

So happy with my temps this month :happydance:


----------



## WantingABubba

Katia-xO said:


> Ooh, I never got the hang of FF :( charts are pretty though!
> 
> Still not had an appointment through to even be booked in with a midwife :cry: I'm beginning to lose hope.. I'll have had the baby by the time they see me!
> 
> Hope everyone here is well xx

FF is easy once you get used to it, but when I first started, I was like 'WTH?!' :haha:

So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Katia-xO

Got my first scan + appointment now.. Friday the bloody 13th April, so irritated!! :cry:


----------



## WantingABubba

Katia-xO said:


> Got my first scan + appointment now.. Friday the bloody 13th April, so irritated!! :cry:

YEY for scan and appointment :happydance:

BOO for the date and how far away it is :(

:hugs:


----------



## Bookity

Those are great looking temps WantingABubba! And you know if you had a Chemical Pregnancy last cycle there could be a really good chance for you this cycle. I've heard of it happening to several people (myself included). Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## WantingABubba

I'm so fucking annoyed!

I was really excited to take my temp, so last night I couldn't sleep. Lay there for AGES before I eventually dropped off, and all I could think about was temping, BFPs and what OH's and my Mum's reaction will be once I'm preg.

So when I got to sleep, it must have been like half two or something.

I woke up way before my 8am alarm, AT 5 something AM!!! Grrrr, so I lay there for ages AGAIN, trying to get back to sleep.

I couldn't sleep, so temped (but temp was really low, so honestly think I didn't get enough sleep), then tried to go sleep again, setting my alarm for 8.45am.

Guess what? I WOKE UP AGAIN, at about 6.17 AM.

By this time, I'm getting anxious, so I set my alarm for 9.45, and tried to get back to sleep.

And what do I do? WAKE UP AT 7AM.

I gave up at that point, and just took my temp. So, yeah, I got another high temp but I am not to know whether my temp would have been higher or lower with the correct amount of sleep and not waking up every damn hour or so.

I am seriously so upset and annoyed. My fucking excitement at seeing my temp in the morning actually ended up ruining my temp. AND I have an ugly white circle on my chart because of the incorrect temping time. And now I have to wait until tomorrow to temp again. Oh, the irony. 

To top it off, I just had a BFN.

And I had a dream that I can't really remember, but I know it was something to do with babies or being preg.

Not a good start to the morning. I am seriously fuming.

:hissy:


----------



## WantingABubba

Bookity said:


> Those are great looking temps WantingABubba! And you know if you had a Chemical Pregnancy last cycle there could be a really good chance for you this cycle. I've heard of it happening to several people (myself included). Fingers crossed for you!

Thank you!

And, yep! In that sense, I'm sort of hoping I had a chemical, as sick as it sounds.

Thanks so much - I'm really hoping this is it.


----------



## kayyheyy

Id love to join!


----------



## WantingABubba

kayyheyy said:


> Id love to join!

I'll add ya!


----------



## WantingABubba

*
Prolactin - 541

Progesterone - 45.6

Testerone - 1.2*

Doctor says he's a bit concerned about my prolactin levels, though, so wants to repeat the test in a month or two. I'm so worried now, I feel a bit like crying :cry:


----------



## Bookity

Temp is down .4 degrees from yesterday. Please be implantation dip!


----------



## kayyheyy

WantingABubba said:


> *
> Prolactin - 541
> 
> Progesterone - 45.6
> 
> Testerone - 1.2*
> 
> Doctor says he's a bit concerned about my prolactin levels, though, so wants to repeat the test in a month or two. I'm so worried now, I feel a bit like crying :cry:

Itll be alright! keep the faith :hugs:


----------



## Bookity

WantingABubba said:


> *
> Prolactin - 541
> 
> Progesterone - 45.6
> 
> Testerone - 1.2*
> 
> Doctor says he's a bit concerned about my prolactin levels, though, so wants to repeat the test in a month or two. I'm so worried now, I feel a bit like crying :cry:

I hope you get your bfp and don't have to worry about it.


----------



## WantingABubba

I can't stop crying. I am so, so, so scared :cry: :cry:


----------



## WantingABubba

Bookity said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> *
> Prolactin - 541
> 
> Progesterone - 45.6
> 
> Testerone - 1.2*
> 
> Doctor says he's a bit concerned about my prolactin levels, though, so wants to repeat the test in a month or two. I'm so worried now, I feel a bit like crying :cry:
> 
> I hope you get your bfp and don't have to worry about it.Click to expand...

I hope so, but I'm so scared :cry:


----------



## Bookity

WantingABubba said:


> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> *
> Prolactin - 541
> 
> Progesterone - 45.6
> 
> Testerone - 1.2*
> 
> Doctor says he's a bit concerned about my prolactin levels, though, so wants to repeat the test in a month or two. I'm so worried now, I feel a bit like crying :cry:
> 
> I hope you get your bfp and don't have to worry about it.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so, but I'm so scared :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WantingABubba

Well, after a bit of Google digging, I've seen anti-depressants can cause high levels. I'm on Citalopram, so maybe it's that? I barely take my meds, though, and haven't taken them for about a week :wacko:


----------



## MummyWant2be

WantingABubba said:


> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> *
> Prolactin - 541
> 
> Progesterone - 45.6
> 
> Testerone - 1.2*
> 
> Doctor says he's a bit concerned about my prolactin levels, though, so wants to repeat the test in a month or two. I'm so worried now, I feel a bit like crying :cry:
> 
> I hope you get your bfp and don't have to worry about it.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so, but I'm so scared :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WantingABubba

Bookity said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> *
> Prolactin - 541
> 
> Progesterone - 45.6
> 
> Testerone - 1.2*
> 
> Doctor says he's a bit concerned about my prolactin levels, though, so wants to repeat the test in a month or two. I'm so worried now, I feel a bit like crying :cry:
> 
> I hope you get your bfp and don't have to worry about it.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so, but I'm so scared :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## WantingABubba

kayyheyy said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> *
> Prolactin - 541
> 
> Progesterone - 45.6
> 
> Testerone - 1.2*
> 
> Doctor says he's a bit concerned about my prolactin levels, though, so wants to repeat the test in a month or two. I'm so worried now, I feel a bit like crying :cry:
> 
> Itll be alright! keep the faith :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope so :(


----------



## gemmy

Your chart looks so good bubba, keep positive. Don't get upset xx


----------



## gemmy

Arr I'm only 8dpo but have poas addiction again and it's driving me mad!!! Been on compare supemarket website trying to find cheapest frers!! I have no IC's left - they were both negative/evaps today and yesterday. Now I just weeed on my last tesco cheapie and i don't like those! It was negative. I am resisting the only test left in the house - a clearblue digi - i can't take those words and i know they aren't so sensitive. It doesn't help that dh is spuring me on - he is off today and feeling as impatient as me! Arrrggg two week wait hurry up!!!!


----------



## WantingABubba

Updates in my journal, girls x


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> Arr I'm only 8dpo but have poas addiction again and it's driving me mad!!! Been on compare supemarket website trying to find cheapest frers!! I have no IC's left - they were both negative/evaps today and yesterday. Now I just weeed on my last tesco cheapie and i don't like those! It was negative. I am resisting the only test left in the house - a clearblue digi - i can't take those words and i know they aren't so sensitive. It doesn't help that dh is spuring me on - he is off today and feeling as impatient as me! Arrrggg two week wait hurry up!!!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: sorry hun, but this made me giggle - especially this;

* "Been on compare supemarket website trying to find cheapest frers!!" *

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

What are we like?!

If it helps, I took three HPTs today and sobbed like a baby when I saw they were BFNs :cry:


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> Your chart looks so good bubba, keep positive. Don't get upset xx

I will try, I will try! I had a temp drop today though :hissy:


----------



## Bookity

WantingABubba said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> Your chart looks so good bubba, keep positive. Don't get upset xx
> 
> I will try, I will try! I had a temp drop today though :hissy:Click to expand...

Implantation dip? :shrug:


----------



## WantingABubba

Bookity said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> Your chart looks so good bubba, keep positive. Don't get upset xx
> 
> I will try, I will try! I had a temp drop today though :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> Implantation dip? :shrug:Click to expand...

At 10DPO? Hmm, maybe, but I dunno. I want to have implanted already so I can get a positive :hissy:


----------



## Bookity

WantingABubba said:


> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> Your chart looks so good bubba, keep positive. Don't get upset xx
> 
> I will try, I will try! I had a temp drop today though :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> Implantation dip? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> At 10DPO? Hmm, maybe, but I dunno. I want to have implanted already so I can get a positive :hissy:Click to expand...

But it could be right? Anywhere between 6-10dpo huh? I know that it would be so much nicer if it was on the early side. Good luck! I hope you aren't out yet!


----------



## WantingABubba

High, soft and open, tender cervix :wacko:


----------



## Bookity

WantingABubba said:


> High, soft and open, tender cervix :wacko:

Hm. I'm not up on the CP part of charting. I don't know what that means!


----------



## WantingABubba

Bookity said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> Your chart looks so good bubba, keep positive. Don't get upset xx
> 
> I will try, I will try! I had a temp drop today though :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> Implantation dip? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> At 10DPO? Hmm, maybe, but I dunno. I want to have implanted already so I can get a positive :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> But it could be right? Anywhere between 6-10dpo huh? I know that it would be so much nicer if it was on the early side. Good luck! I hope you aren't out yet!Click to expand...

I know, but the rate of M/C is apparently higher with later implantation :(

And thanks hun, me too xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Bookity said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> High, soft and open, tender cervix :wacko:
> 
> Hm. I'm not up on the CP part of charting. I don't know what that means!Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## gemmy

WantingABubba said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> Arr I'm only 8dpo but have poas addiction again and it's driving me mad!!! Been on compare supemarket website trying to find cheapest frers!! I have no IC's left - they were both negative/evaps today and yesterday. Now I just weeed on my last tesco cheapie and i don't like those! It was negative. I am resisting the only test left in the house - a clearblue digi - i can't take those words and i know they aren't so sensitive. It doesn't help that dh is spuring me on - he is off today and feeling as impatient as me! Arrrggg two week wait hurry up!!!!
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: sorry hun, but this made me giggle - especially this;
> 
> * "Been on compare supemarket website trying to find cheapest frers!!" *
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> What are we like?!
> 
> If it helps, I took three HPTs today and sobbed like a baby when I saw they were BFNs :cry:Click to expand...

Bless you hun, I know exactly how you feel, it is horrible - but sometimes the urge is too strong. 

Lol with the quote!! I know we are crazy - but I was good. I saved my money and didn't buy a frer - but I did find another IC inbetween a leaflet (I was clearing out all my ttc stash - throwing away what I could....) So of course I did it this morning with FMU and bfn. Yesterday I could see something. Today nothing. Takes me back to my line last month (see my journal) and it's made me say no to any more IC's. They break your heart giving hope/taking it away.

I have been so good today! I came on here briefly in the morning then switched off computer and kept myself busy all day! Did not even log in on phone! Of course now it's my treat as I get to catch up but I am finding it taking over if you know what I mean?

And I also got a temp drop today :( When are you due again? I am due on 11dpo/12dpo so that is Sunday/Monday.


----------



## gemmy

WantingABubba said:


> High, soft and open, tender cervix :wacko:

Is that good or bad - I've never checked??


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> Arr I'm only 8dpo but have poas addiction again and it's driving me mad!!! Been on compare supemarket website trying to find cheapest frers!! I have no IC's left - they were both negative/evaps today and yesterday. Now I just weeed on my last tesco cheapie and i don't like those! It was negative. I am resisting the only test left in the house - a clearblue digi - i can't take those words and i know they aren't so sensitive. It doesn't help that dh is spuring me on - he is off today and feeling as impatient as me! Arrrggg two week wait hurry up!!!!
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: sorry hun, but this made me giggle - especially this;
> 
> * "Been on compare supemarket website trying to find cheapest frers!!" *
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> What are we like?!
> 
> If it helps, I took three HPTs today and sobbed like a baby when I saw they were BFNs :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Bless you hun, I know exactly how you feel, it is horrible - but sometimes the urge is too strong.
> 
> Lol with the quote!! I know we are crazy - but I was good. I saved my money and didn't buy a frer - but I did find another IC inbetween a leaflet (I was clearing out all my ttc stash - throwing away what I could....) So of course I did it this morning with FMU and bfn. Yesterday I could see something. Today nothing. Takes me back to my line last month (see my journal) and it's made me say no to any more IC's. They break your heart giving hope/taking it away.
> 
> I have been so good today! I came on here briefly in the morning then switched off computer and kept myself busy all day! Did not even log in on phone! Of course now it's my treat as I get to catch up but I am finding it taking over if you know what I mean?
> 
> And I also got a temp drop today :( When are you due again? I am due on 11dpo/12dpo so that is Sunday/Monday.Click to expand...

Yeah me too, man.

And I know, but don't give up on them! They're good to satisfy POAS urges!

:rofl: to finding an IC in between a leaflet and using it.

And I hear you.

And I'm due on the 14th of March (the same day of my college interview - what is it with AF being due on important days?!?!!? :growlmad::growlmad:)

We both got a temp drop?! There we go with our similar cycles again :haha:

Babydust x


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> High, soft and open, tender cervix :wacko:
> 
> Is that good or bad - I've never checked??Click to expand...

I don't know, hun :shrug:

You can check for pregnancy via cervix, but this is weird for me. HSO is a fertile sign, but cos it's out of the ordinary, I'm hoping it means pregnancy.


----------



## gemmy

WantingABubba said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> High, soft and open, tender cervix :wacko:
> 
> Is that good or bad - I've never checked??Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, hun :shrug:
> 
> You can check for pregnancy via cervix, but this is weird for me. HSO is a fertile sign, but cos it's out of the ordinary, I'm hoping it means pregnancy.Click to expand...

I hope so!!! I am hoping our drops are ok too!

i'm so sad - I just made this for my journal - just some wishful thinking....kept seeing others doing it but felt so sad when it came up - as though I knew it didn't exist :cry:

https://lmtf.lilypie.com/7Bqj.png​
PLEASE PLEASE come true!!!!!


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> High, soft and open, tender cervix :wacko:
> 
> Is that good or bad - I've never checked??Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, hun :shrug:
> 
> You can check for pregnancy via cervix, but this is weird for me. HSO is a fertile sign, but cos it's out of the ordinary, I'm hoping it means pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so!!! I am hoping our drops are ok too!
> 
> i'm so sad - I just made this for my journal - just some wishful thinking....kept seeing others doing it but felt so sad when it came up - as though I knew it didn't exist :cry:
> 
> https://lmtf.lilypie.com/7Bqj.png​
> PLEASE PLEASE come true!!!!!Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have everything crossed in my body that this is your month.

Chin up, bubba, I'm rooting for you x


----------



## pluck15

Can I join?


----------



## gemmy

WantingABubba said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> High, soft and open, tender cervix :wacko:
> 
> Is that good or bad - I've never checked??Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, hun :shrug:
> 
> You can check for pregnancy via cervix, but this is weird for me. HSO is a fertile sign, but cos it's out of the ordinary, I'm hoping it means pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so!!! I am hoping our drops are ok too!
> 
> i'm so sad - I just made this for my journal - just some wishful thinking....kept seeing others doing it but felt so sad when it came up - as though I knew it didn't exist :cry:
> 
> https://lmtf.lilypie.com/7Bqj.png​
> PLEASE PLEASE come true!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have everything crossed in my body that this is your month.
> 
> Chin up, bubba, I'm rooting for you xClick to expand...

Thanks and I am for you!!! This has gotta be it!!!!! x


----------



## WantingABubba

pluck15 said:


> Can I join?

:hi:

Welcome!


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> High, soft and open, tender cervix :wacko:
> 
> Is that good or bad - I've never checked??Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, hun :shrug:
> 
> You can check for pregnancy via cervix, but this is weird for me. HSO is a fertile sign, but cos it's out of the ordinary, I'm hoping it means pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so!!! I am hoping our drops are ok too!
> 
> i'm so sad - I just made this for my journal - just some wishful thinking....kept seeing others doing it but felt so sad when it came up - as though I knew it didn't exist :cry:
> 
> https://lmtf.lilypie.com/7Bqj.png​
> PLEASE PLEASE come true!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have everything crossed in my body that this is your month.
> 
> Chin up, bubba, I'm rooting for you xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks and I am for you!!! This has gotta be it!!!!! xClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## WantingABubba

Sunnii M/C'd today :cry:

Please post your condolences. She needs us at a time like this :cry:

xxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

:wave:

could i join in here :D
this is like cycle 8 after my loss 
and im 2dpo today so got a long wait still yet 
but im hoping this is it! 

:dust:


----------



## Sunnii

Hello girls.. as Bubba said, I mc'd today.. so I'm back TTC..


----------



## WantingABubba

Sunnii said:


> Hello girls.. as Bubba said, I mc'd today.. so I'm back TTC..

:cry: I'm literally crying my eyes out for you, hun. It's not fair, you don't deserve this :cry:

Hoping for your :bfp: next cycle.


----------



## Sunnii

Thank you. I'm hoping for one too. I got told we can start trying straight away after the bleeding stops, so we will, with full force. Back on agnus castus & everything else as of tomorrow.

This was, by far, the most painful experience in my life. I was only 6 weeks. I heard the baby's heart beat, at 23, as I was miscarrying. It sucks. It really sucks.


----------



## WantingABubba

Becyboo__x said:


> :wave:
> 
> could i join in here :D
> this is like cycle 8 after my loss
> and im 2dpo today so got a long wait still yet
> but im hoping this is it!
> 
> :dust:

Just added you :hi:

And you'll be at 14DPO before you know it! I'm 10DPO and it feels like I was just 2DPO yesterday!

Sorry for your loss also.

xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Sunnii said:


> Thank you. I'm hoping for one too. I got told we can start trying straight away after the bleeding stops, so we will, with full force. Back on agnus castus & everything else as of tomorrow.
> 
> This was, by far, the most painful experience in my life. I was only 6 weeks. I heard the baby's heart beat, at 23, as I was miscarrying. It sucks. It really sucks.

:hugs: 

:cry: to hearing the baby's heartbeat.

When did you start noticing you were M/Cing? What happened? (if you don't feel strong enough to answer questions like that at the moment, just tell me to shut up, okay? :hugs:)

I PMd you, btw. Reply when you feel ready :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Hiya ladies :hi:

Do you mind if I join? :) xx

Sunnii: Really sorry to hear about your loss hun. Sending you massive :hugs:! xxx


----------



## WantingABubba

Excalibur said:


> Hiya ladies :hi:
> 
> Do you mind if I join? :) xx
> 
> Sunnii: Really sorry to hear about your loss hun. Sending you massive :hugs:! xxx

Hello hunni, I'm gonna add you in now x


----------



## Excalibur

WantingABubba said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies :hi:
> 
> Do you mind if I join? :) xx
> 
> Sunnii: Really sorry to hear about your loss hun. Sending you massive :hugs:! xxx
> 
> Hello hunni, I'm gonna add you in now xClick to expand...

Hiya hun, thank you chick :hugs: x


----------



## Sunnii

I was at work. First day today instead of yesterday. I started feeling really dizzy, back pain kicked in like hell and very strong cramps - I was in tears in about five minutes. I sat down, sat there for 20 minutes, took paracetamol, got up and blood everywhere. I was shattered. I couldn't walk, I was screaming in pain. My boss called the ambulance. Got to the Early Pregnancy Unit at the hospital, on the scan, we could hear two heart beats, very low ones 23 - 40, dropping. An hour later, I passed the first big glob of the 'baby', I had an examination, everything was ok, though they were still waiting to see whether I'd pass the rest as after another scan, there was still something there. Thirty minutes later, I felt agonising pain, worse than ever. The dead fetus was stuck around my cervix, it wasn't passing at all and was causing me pain. The doctor basically pulled it out of me. My cervix absolutely hurts. I lost twins. I lost my babies. When the ambulance arrived I got gas and air which helped a lot, but when I got transferred from A&E to maternity, I couldn't use it anymore. I never felt a pain like that before, never.

I was also told my GP should have referred me to the hospital straight away when I had such strong back pains at 4/5 weeks, because something started happening then and possibly it could have been saved.

The moment I'll never forget is when the doctor actually pulled out the dead fetus out of me and she said with tears in her eyes 'I'm so so sorry'. Until then I was hoping it was just a bleeding, then it hit me. I discharged myself from the hospital at 10pm and decided to come home, but I have a scan and a check up on Monday. I couldn't stay there tonight. I feel so dead.


----------



## Excalibur

Sunnii: Omg I'm so sorry hun :hugs: What a heartbreaking story, it gave me goosebumps just reading it. I wish I could come over and give you big :hugs: right now! You take good care of yourself and I hope the bleeding stops soon. :( xxx


----------



## WantingABubba

Sunnii said:


> I was at work. First day today instead of yesterday. I started feeling really dizzy, back pain kicked in like hell and very strong cramps - I was in tears in about five minutes. I sat down, sat there for 20 minutes, took paracetamol, got up and blood everywhere. I was shattered. I couldn't walk, I was screaming in pain. My boss called the ambulance. Got to the Early Pregnancy Unit at the hospital, on the scan, we could hear two heart beats, very low ones 23 - 40, dropping. An hour later, I passed the first big glob of the 'baby', I had an examination, everything was ok, though they were still waiting to see whether I'd pass the rest as after another scan, there was still something there. Thirty minutes later, I felt agonising pain, worse than ever. The dead fetus was stuck around my cervix, it wasn't passing at all and was causing me pain. The doctor basically pulled it out of me. My cervix absolutely hurts. I lost twins. I lost my babies. When the ambulance arrived I got gas and air which helped a lot, but when I got transferred from A&E to maternity, I couldn't use it anymore. I never felt a pain like that before, never.
> 
> I was also told my GP should have referred me to the hospital straight away when I had such strong back pains at 4/5 weeks, because something started happening then and possibly it could have been saved.
> 
> The moment I'll never forget is when the doctor actually pulled out the dead fetus out of me and she said with tears in her eyes 'I'm so so sorry'. Until then I was hoping it was just a bleeding, then it hit me. I discharged myself from the hospital at 10pm and decided to come home, but I have a scan and a check up on Monday. I couldn't stay there tonight. I feel so dead.

Thank you for sharing your story, Sunnii.

You were pregnant with twins? :cry:

In tears again. I wish I could make it all better and make this un-happen to you :cry:

They should have referred you :cry:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

WantingABubba said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> could i join in here :D
> this is like cycle 8 after my loss
> and im 2dpo today so got a long wait still yet
> but im hoping this is it!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Just added you :hi:
> 
> And you'll be at 14DPO before you know it! I'm 10DPO and it feels like I was just 2DPO yesterday!
> 
> Sorry for your loss also.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Thankyou!
it actually does fly if im honest i can't complain i always
notice im like 2dpo then im suddenly 6\7dpo :lol: .. it should
go quick as weekends fly by i may test a few days before AF
which is 18th march (mothers day in the uk!) :D i think i only
go to 12dpo :dohh: well it seems 11dpo as i think i O'ed late
well my opk's said so anyway.. my usualy O would of been CD11
4th of march but i didn't get + opk but we covered that time anyway
incase.. so if it did happen then i would be like 6dpo today instead of
3dpo :shrug: and i would have a 14dpo if i went by CD11 but because
of no + opk untill CD13 i think im going with O on CD14 as i got ewcm
that day too.. 

its all confusing for me this cycle


----------



## WantingABubba

Excalibur said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies :hi:
> 
> Do you mind if I join? :) xx
> 
> Sunnii: Really sorry to hear about your loss hun. Sending you massive :hugs:! xxx
> 
> Hello hunni, I'm gonna add you in now xClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya hun, thank you chick :hugs: xClick to expand...

Much welcome :hugs: xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Sunnii said:


> I was at work. First day today instead of yesterday. I started feeling really dizzy, back pain kicked in like hell and very strong cramps - I was in tears in about five minutes. I sat down, sat there for 20 minutes, took paracetamol, got up and blood everywhere. I was shattered. I couldn't walk, I was screaming in pain. My boss called the ambulance. Got to the Early Pregnancy Unit at the hospital, on the scan, we could hear two heart beats, very low ones 23 - 40, dropping. An hour later, I passed the first big glob of the 'baby', I had an examination, everything was ok, though they were still waiting to see whether I'd pass the rest as after another scan, there was still something there. Thirty minutes later, I felt agonising pain, worse than ever. The dead fetus was stuck around my cervix, it wasn't passing at all and was causing me pain. The doctor basically pulled it out of me. My cervix absolutely hurts. I lost twins. I lost my babies. When the ambulance arrived I got gas and air which helped a lot, but when I got transferred from A&E to maternity, I couldn't use it anymore. I never felt a pain like that before, never.
> 
> I was also told my GP should have referred me to the hospital straight away when I had such strong back pains at 4/5 weeks, because something started happening then and possibly it could have been saved.
> 
> The moment I'll never forget is when the doctor actually pulled out the dead fetus out of me and she said with tears in her eyes 'I'm so so sorry'. Until then I was hoping it was just a bleeding, then it hit me. I discharged myself from the hospital at 10pm and decided to come home, but I have a scan and a check up on Monday. I couldn't stay there tonight. I feel so dead.


:cry:

im in tears now

:angel::angel: sleep tight little ones


----------



## WantingABubba

Excalibur said:


> Sunnii: Omg I'm so sorry hun :hugs: What a heartbreaking story, it gave me goosebumps just reading it. I wish I could come over and give you big :hugs: right now! You take good care of yourself and I hope the bleeding stops soon. :( xxx

I second this :cry:


----------



## Sunnii

Thank you girls, I really still can't believe it. I'm hoping it's just a bad dream, but I know it's not.


----------



## Sunnii

& Yes, it turns out it was twins. I was supposed to have my first scan next week.


----------



## Excalibur

Sunnii said:


> Thank you girls, I really still can't believe it. I'm hoping it's just a bad dream, but I know it's not.

You're welcome hun :hugs: I know no words or anything will make you feel much better right now but I wish you a speedy recovery. We are all here if you want to express your feelings, we are all here to listen and help you as much as we can. I know it's probably the last thing on your mind right now and I know nothing will ever replace your loss, but I hope you get a BFP soon to make you feel "whole" again, if you know what I mean? :hugs: xxx :kiss:


----------



## WantingABubba

Sunnii, you have a way with words. You write so beautifully, and so poignantly <3


----------



## WantingABubba

Becyboo__x said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> could i join in here :D
> this is like cycle 8 after my loss
> and im 2dpo today so got a long wait still yet
> but im hoping this is it!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Just added you :hi:
> 
> And you'll be at 14DPO before you know it! I'm 10DPO and it feels like I was just 2DPO yesterday!
> 
> Sorry for your loss also.
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thankyou!
> it actually does fly if im honest i can't complain i always
> notice im like 2dpo then im suddenly 6\7dpo :lol: .. it should
> go quick as weekends fly by i may test a few days before AF
> which is 18th march (mothers day in the uk!) :D i think i only
> go to 12dpo :dohh: well it seems 11dpo as i think i O'ed late
> well my opk's said so anyway.. my usualy O would of been CD11
> 4th of march but i didn't get + opk but we covered that time anyway
> incase.. so if it did happen then i would be like 6dpo today instead of
> 3dpo :shrug: and i would have a 14dpo if i went by CD11 but because
> of no + opk untill CD13 i think im going with O on CD14 as i got ewcm
> that day too..
> 
> its all confusing for me this cycleClick to expand...

:haha: yeah

I'm in the UK too hun.

You should temp!


----------



## WantingABubba

Sunnii said:


> Thank you girls, I really still can't believe it. I'm hoping it's just a bad dream, but I know it's not.

It feels like it is a bad dream. I wish it was :cry:


----------



## Sunnii

Right now, I want to scream. SCREAM. Cry and scream. Those little bubbas have been my whole world since I found out I was pregnant. I was never this happy. We were supposed to be going baby shopping on my birthday in two weeks time. I don't know what to do with myself. My OH is so upset, I don't want to scream and shout at him. He doesn't deserve it. I feel so hurt right now it's unreal. The pain is finally easing off, I had a hot bath and it did help, bleeding is still quite heavy. I'll miss my babies. Jack and Sally :angel:


----------



## WantingABubba

Sunnii said:


> & Yes, it turns out it was twins. I was supposed to have my first scan next week.

This is so fucking unfair. I am so angry for you.

I saw a woman literally scream into her terrified and tearful young child's face today, yet you, lovely you, lose twins two months after a M/C?

IT'S NOT FAIR :cry:


----------



## Excalibur

WantingABubba: I totally agree with your above statement! It seems to always be the wrong people having children, the couples that really want a child and try so hard and will look after them and love them for who they are, struggle to get what they want! It is so unfair! :(


----------



## Sunnii

It is unfair, then there's my mother who's pregnant AGAIN, and the kids are going straight into care again. She already has another two that were put for adoption aside from me and my brother. I fucking hate her right now. She's a disgraceful, selfish bitch.

My OH is hurting so much and I don't know what to do. I just don't know what the hell to do.


----------



## WantingABubba

Excalibur said:


> WantingABubba: I totally agree with your above statement! It seems to always be the wrong people having children, the couples that really want a child and try so hard and will look after them and love them for who they are, struggle to get what they want! It is so unfair! :(

It's seriously fucking ridiculous.


----------



## WantingABubba

Sunnii said:


> It is unfair, then there's my mother who's pregnant AGAIN, and the kids are going straight into care again. She already has another two that were put for adoption aside from me and my brother. I fucking hate her right now. She's a disgraceful, selfish bitch.
> 
> My OH is hurting so much and I don't know what to do. I just don't know what the hell to do.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

You just keep venting, sweetheart. We are all listening. I will stay up all night and sacrifice my temp if you need me to :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Sunnii said:


> It is unfair, then there's my mother who's pregnant AGAIN, and the kids are going straight into care again. She already has another two that were put for adoption aside from me and my brother. I fucking hate her right now. She's a disgraceful, selfish bitch.
> 
> My OH is hurting so much and I don't know what to do. I just don't know what the hell to do.

I just want to come and give you and your OH big :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sunnii

I think I might have a glass of wine and try and sleep. I need rest, I didn't sleep last night and today was a total roller-coaster of a day. I don't think I want to vent. I just want my baby. I hope we manage to conceive again soon & have our baby with us very soon. I want a healthy pregnancy. I've had 2 too many mcs now.


----------



## Sunnii

Thank you Ex, I don't know what to say to him. I'm hurting myself and he's feeling just as bad. He seen all of everything today. All the dead cells, everything. I love him so much.


----------



## Excalibur

Sunnii said:


> Thank you Ex, I don't know what to say to him. I'm hurting myself and he's feeling just as bad. He seen all of everything today. All the dead cells, everything. I love him so much.

You're more than welcome hun :hugs: You just have to be there for each other and be strong for each other. It's an awful thing for any couple to have to go through and I wouldn't wish it upon my worst enemy. I know when we had our MC in January, me and OH just sat silent the night we found out, we didn't know what to say to each other for comfort as we were both hurting. I know this saying probably doesn't mean much right now but it's one that got us by.."What doesn't kill you, makes you stronger." It definetly made us stronger. Sending you big :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sunnii

We were like that the first time we found out I was miscarrying in November, it made us stronger and we got our baby soon after.. but now it's happened again, sort of sucks. But we're strong. We'll catch the sticky eggy next cycle.


----------



## Excalibur

Sunnii said:


> We were like that the first time we found out I was miscarrying in November, it made us stronger and we got our baby soon after.. but now it's happened again, sort of sucks. But we're strong. We'll catch the sticky eggy next cycle.

Yeah I know what you mean hun, it must totally suck. I hope you get some answers as to why it happened again :hugs: Fingers crossed you catch the egg hun :dust:


----------



## Sunnii

To be honest, it was just not meant to be. Everything was fine - hormone levels, hcg levels. Maybe that it was a multiple pregnancy. Doctor is assuming that I should have a healthy pregnancy next time, this was just unfortunate. I know last one was due to poor diet and way too much caffeine & the implant, but this one just happened 'to prepare my body for a good healthy pregnancy' - quoting the doctor. I hope she's right.


----------



## Excalibur

Sunnii said:


> To be honest, it was just not meant to be. Everything was fine - hormone levels, hcg levels. Maybe that it was a multiple pregnancy. Doctor is assuming that I should have a healthy pregnancy next time, this was just unfortunate. I know last one was due to poor diet and way too much caffeine & the implant, but this one just happened 'to prepare my body for a good healthy pregnancy' - quoting the doctor. I hope she's right.

I really hope she is right aswell hun. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers and pray for a sticky bean! 3rd time lucky they say! Hope that saying comes true for you, I really do :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sunnii

Thank you Ex. I really appreciate it. I can't stop crying :cry: So I'm gonna go to bed and rest. I need it.


----------



## Excalibur

Sunnii said:


> Thank you Ex. I really appreciate it. I can't stop crying :cry: So I'm gonna go to bed and rest. I need it.

You're welcome hun. That's what all us other ladies are here for, to help and support other ladies TTC or with their loss etc. That's natural hun, I hope you manage to get some sleep and hope you feel a bit better tomorrow :hugs: Thinking of you xxx


----------



## WantingABubba

Sunnii said:


> I think I might have a glass of wine and try and sleep. I need rest, I didn't sleep last night and today was a total roller-coaster of a day. I don't think I want to vent. I just want my baby. I hope we manage to conceive again soon & have our baby with us very soon. I want a healthy pregnancy. I've had 2 too many mcs now.

Big hugs, Mama. Rest well :kiss: x


----------



## Sunnii

I'm gonna go to sleep soon, but before I go..

I just bought 50 pregnancy tests & 50 ovulation tests and a big tub of Preseed. I'm prepared, more TTC shopping to be done soon!


----------



## WantingABubba

I'm off to bed too.

Night all :hugs:

x


----------



## Coleey

:hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## gemmy

Oh my goodness Jess - I am so shocked - I signed off at 11pm and missed all the posts.

I really can't believe it - the worst thing in the world and to have gone that far. And also because we all saw you get your bfp and shared your delight - well we all feel the sadness and loss. Massive hugs honey! You are right - not ment to be. Bless your angel twinnies. Sounds so tramatic - it is good to get it all down here. Also cry as much as you need.

You are so fertile next cycle so I don't blame you - go for it! I saw another lady get her bfp on another thread I am part of and then was shocked when she miscarried at 5 weeks but sure another she had a bfp on the next cycle and that baby is a sticky bean.

Good luck honey, hope you both feel stronger each day - and rooting for your next bfp. xxxxxxxx


----------



## WantingABubba

How is everyone this morning? x


----------



## Becyboo__x

I got woke up by mr.post man! wasn't impressed :haha: ..
he woke me up half an hour before my alarm too so wasn't that
bad but i could of had an extra half hour! :lol:

i feelt awful last night had weird pains that hurt and i keep needing
a wee really badly even if iv just been 10mins before ... i feel sick this
morning like a dull sick feeling.. but im not thinking too much into it all 
:lol:! Think were going swimming today with DS and sister.. nothing else 
planned really


----------



## WantingABubba

Becyboo__x said:


> I got woke up by mr.post man! wasn't impressed :haha: ..
> he woke me up half an hour before my alarm too so wasn't that
> bad but i could of had an extra half hour! :lol:
> 
> i feelt awful last night had weird pains that hurt and i keep needing
> a wee really badly even if iv just been 10mins before ... i feel sick this
> morning like a dull sick feeling.. but im not thinking too much into it all
> :lol:! Think were going swimming today with DS and sister.. nothing else
> planned really

Aha, that must have been annoying.

I've been feeling sick too ..

Have fun! I love swimming :happydance::happydance:

x


----------



## CdnEquestrian

My OPK lines are FINALLY getting darker so i'm starting to hope that MAYBE this month i'll get my first positive OPK. :) We're still trying to do SMEP this month though. :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

I feel worse now sick wise :wacko:
holding hope it means something!

Im not a fan of swimming anymore i don't actually go to swim
:haha: i just go for DS he loves it so i watch\help him haha! I don't
look good in a bakini anymore so i wear a swim costume well its a halter neck

CdnEquestrian- Yay for the darker opk!!
one with a boob tube style top bit but it covers my belly :haha:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I should get DH to take a pic of me in my swimsuit for you. I LOVE it.

It shows massive cleavage, which is great since my boobs are the best thing i've got going for me. lol

It hides my tummy and fat thighs...which is also awesome. :)

It's boy shorts, with a halter top with flowy tummy coverage.


----------



## Sunnii

I'm feeling crap today.. cba doing absolutely anything..


----------



## WantingABubba

CdnEquestrian said:


> My OPK lines are FINALLY getting darker so i'm starting to hope that MAYBE this month i'll get my first positive OPK. :) We're still trying to do SMEP this month though. :)

:happydance:


----------



## WantingABubba

Becyboo__x said:


> I feel worse now sick wise :wacko:
> holding hope it means something!
> 
> Im not a fan of swimming anymore i don't actually go to swim
> :haha: i just go for DS he loves it so i watch\help him haha! I don't
> look good in a bakini anymore so i wear a swim costume well its a halter neck
> 
> CdnEquestrian- Yay for the darker opk!!

I've been feeling sick, too :wacko:

And nooooooooo, you should totally swim :winkwink:


----------



## WantingABubba

Sunnii said:


> I'm feeling crap today.. cba doing absolutely anything..

I feel crap too :(

:hugs:


----------



## Sunnii

:hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

WantingABubba said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> I feel worse now sick wise :wacko:
> holding hope it means something!
> 
> Im not a fan of swimming anymore i don't actually go to swim
> :haha: i just go for DS he loves it so i watch\help him haha! I don't
> look good in a bakini anymore so i wear a swim costume well its a halter neck
> 
> CdnEquestrian- Yay for the darker opk!!
> 
> I've been feeling sick, too :wacko:
> 
> And nooooooooo, you should totally swim :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl:
:nope: haha.. it was a disaster anyway DS hasn't been swimming
for awhile and he was tired aswell so he cried and was like a koala 
most of the time clingy onto mine or my sisters neck! legs wrapped
round too :dohh: .. he soon was okay and started walking around and
playing with the little fountains and he loves the wave machine lol
and i ended up getting soaked i don't usually get my hair wet as
i dye it so my dye usually runs out :dohh: :rofl: not a good look!
but yeah wasn't too bad i guess :haha:


----------



## Bookity

So I know I shouldn't have tried to test at 8 dpo, but...

https://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l535/Marysham/bfp310.jpg

I'm not just seeing things am I?


----------



## Sunnii

I think that's a BFP! Hope it's a sticky bean & not a chemical! :) Keep testing! Good luck.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Bookity said:


> So I know I shouldn't have tried to test at 8 dpo, but...
> 
> https://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l535/Marysham/bfp310.jpg
> 
> I'm not just seeing things am I?

:yipee:

Defiantly looks :bfp: to me!


----------



## WantingABubba

Sunnii said:


> :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WantingABubba

Bookity said:


> So I know I shouldn't have tried to test at 8 dpo, but...
> 
> https://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l535/Marysham/bfp310.jpg
> 
> I'm not just seeing things am I?

OMFG, WE HAVE ANOTHER :bfp: UP IN HERE!

:dance: :dance:

*ETA: I updated the front page *


----------



## WantingABubba

Becyboo__x said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> I feel worse now sick wise :wacko:
> holding hope it means something!
> 
> Im not a fan of swimming anymore i don't actually go to swim
> :haha: i just go for DS he loves it so i watch\help him haha! I don't
> look good in a bakini anymore so i wear a swim costume well its a halter neck
> 
> CdnEquestrian- Yay for the darker opk!!
> 
> I've been feeling sick, too :wacko:
> 
> And nooooooooo, you should totally swim :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> :nope: haha.. it was a disaster anyway DS hasn't been swimming
> for awhile and he was tired aswell so he cried and was like a koala
> most of the time clingy onto mine or my sisters neck! legs wrapped
> round too :dohh: .. he soon was okay and started walking around and
> playing with the little fountains and he loves the wave machine lol
> and i ended up getting soaked i don't usually get my hair wet as
> i dye it so my dye usually runs out :dohh: :rofl: not a good look!
> but yeah wasn't too bad i guess :haha:Click to expand...

Awww :haha:


----------



## WantingABubba

OMFG, look at this!

This is mine and Bookity's chart overlayed together. Mine in the one in purple, and hers is the one in green;

https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/revN1h8W9.png

(Hope you don't mind me overlaying your chart, Bookity. I'm gonna post this in my journal too, if it's a problem, let me know and I'll take it down :hugs:)

LOOK! They're almost identical! Some of our temps are even the same :dance:

Sorry, I don't wanna steal your thunder, Bookity, but this is so exciting! 

:dance:


----------



## Bookity

WantingABubba said:


> OMFG, look at this!
> 
> This is mine and Bookity's chart overlayed together. Mine in the one in purple, and hers is the one in green;
> 
> https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/revN1h8W9.png
> 
> (Hope you don't mind me overlaying your chart, Bookity. I'm gonna post this in my journal too, if it's a problem, let me know and I'll take it down :hugs:)
> 
> LOOK! They're almost identical! Some of our temps are even the same :dance:
> 
> Sorry, I don't wanna steal your thunder, Bookity, but this is so exciting!
> 
> :dance:

No problem at all. That does look pretty amazing. I overlayed the only 3 charts I have where ovulation is marked and the one where I conceived DD and this cycle look very different from the regular ol' BFN cycle.


----------



## WantingABubba

Bookity said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> OMFG, look at this!
> 
> This is mine and Bookity's chart overlayed together. Mine in the one in purple, and hers is the one in green;
> 
> https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/revN1h8W9.png
> 
> (Hope you don't mind me overlaying your chart, Bookity. I'm gonna post this in my journal too, if it's a problem, let me know and I'll take it down :hugs:)
> 
> LOOK! They're almost identical! Some of our temps are even the same :dance:
> 
> Sorry, I don't wanna steal your thunder, Bookity, but this is so exciting!
> 
> :dance:
> 
> No problem at all. That does look pretty amazing. I overlayed the only 3 charts I have where ovulation is marked and the one where I conceived DD and this cycle look very different from the regular ol' BFN cycle.Click to expand...

Thank you :dance: - I'm gonna post this everywhere, LOL.

It does look amazing, doesn't it! I can't believe how similar they are!!!!

Congrats on your :bfp:, hun. Hopefully I can post mine in a few days :D


----------



## Bookity

WantingABubba said:


> Thank you :dance: - I'm gonna post this everywhere, LOL.
> 
> It does look amazing, doesn't it! I can't believe how similar they are!!!!
> 
> Congrats on your :bfp:, hun. Hopefully I can post mine in a few days :D

I hope so too!


----------



## WantingABubba

Bookity said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :dance: - I'm gonna post this everywhere, LOL.
> 
> It does look amazing, doesn't it! I can't believe how similar they are!!!!
> 
> Congrats on your :bfp:, hun. Hopefully I can post mine in a few days :D
> 
> I hope so too!Click to expand...

:D


----------



## Coleey

Uh, what's going on in Sunnii's journal? :wacko: xx


----------



## gemmy

congrats bookity! :happydance:

impressive positives at 8dpo Wow!!!!

loving the overlays - didn't know you could overlap over charts. I've only a day left with vip status - the overlay seems the best bit!

afm - i hope no news is good news? well no af or spotting... but some tummy cramps which could be the :witch: - i hope not anyway. temp 36.57 at 5.40 when i woke so at least it's up however the spotting started last month when it was still up and didnt actually drop until the cycle began so means nothing. actually not hopeful about the tummy ache - i think she is coming ..... but not out yet!!


----------



## gemmy

that should say overlay over OTHER peoples charts x


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations Bookity! :)

I hope she doesn't come Gemmy :hugs: xx


----------



## WantingABubba

This morning's BFN :cry:

https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/photo-17.jpg

I also took a HUMONGOUS temp drop, but I don't know if that's due to disturbed sleep AGAIN (I woke up at 5am, temped, then woke up again just 2 hours and 45 minutes later - just enough to not be viable :cry:)

My temp when I woke up at 7:45am was 96.89 F. I am SO tempted to use that. 

:cry:


----------



## WantingABubba

Coleey said:


> Uh, what's going on in Sunnii's journal? :wacko: xx

I know :dohh:. Drama. It's been locked pending review - sigh.


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> congrats bookity! :happydance:
> 
> impressive positives at 8dpo Wow!!!!
> 
> loving the overlays - didn't know you could overlap over charts. I've only a day left with vip status - the overlay seems the best bit!
> 
> afm - i hope no news is good news? well no af or spotting... but some tummy cramps which could be the :witch: - i hope not anyway. temp 36.57 at 5.40 when i woke so at least it's up however the spotting started last month when it was still up and didnt actually drop until the cycle began so means nothing. actually not hopeful about the tummy ache - i think she is coming ..... but not out yet!!

You totally should get the V.I.P - in UK money, it's only £6 something for 30 days, and 10 dollars for 30 days.

It's honestly worth it.

I hope AF doesn't come for you x


----------



## WantingABubba

I also had a very convincing dream last night that I had two strong lines on a test. Like, they were INSANELY dark. It took me a while to realise it was only a dream, and when I did, I felt heartbroken, especially after my BFN :cry:


----------



## Excalibur

Bookity: Congratulations on your BFP hun. I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :happydance: 

WantingABubba: Sorry to hear you got a BFN hun, hopefully that will change to a BFP in a few days :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## Smooch

Hey ladies id like to join in with you:)


----------



## Coleey

Welcome Smooch! :) How are you?

Has anyone heard from Sunnii? xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

I also had a very vivid dream last night about taking a htp
and it came back pregnant.. it was a clearblue digi aswell the 
words came up :wacko: the dream was very odd and strange but
OH was there and mainly all i remember is taking several digi test and
seeing the pregnant words :dohh:

im not seeing it as a good sign :lol: as i don't wana get my hopes up!


----------



## Smooch

Hi...im well...just driving myself crazy in the good ol TWW;) lol u know the usual we do to ourselves. Lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

Coleey said:


> Has anyone heard from Sunnii? xx

Not sure if you have now or not
but im talking on fb to her and shes just not feeling good
as we all already know think shes heading to hospital again
as she has a temp and in pain xx


----------



## Excalibur

Smooch said:


> Hey ladies id like to join in with you:)

Welcome to the thread :hi:


----------



## WantingABubba

Coleey, after what happened in her journal last night, combined with the recent raw loss and having to go back up to the hospital again, I think she's not in a good place. I just got a reply from her to a message I sent her a few days ago, and she said she's going off BnB, and not TTC'ing anymore.

It's sad, I just feel so sad about this whole situation. A couple of days ago, she was so happy, and we were so happy for her, and now everything's fallen down :cry:

I miss her already, and I hope she knows we're all still here for her. She's still one of us, and I wish her the best of luck in everything.

x


----------



## WantingABubba

Becyboo__x said:


> I also had a very vivid dream last night about taking a htp
> and it came back pregnant.. it was a clearblue digi aswell the
> words came up :wacko: the dream was very odd and strange but
> OH was there and mainly all i remember is taking several digi test and
> seeing the pregnant words :dohh:
> 
> im not seeing it as a good sign :lol: as i don't wana get my hopes up!

Yeah, weird as I had a :bfp: dream too :wacko:

GL x


----------



## WantingABubba

Excalibur said:


> WantingABubba: Sorry to hear you got a BFN hun, hopefully that will change to a BFP in a few days :thumbup: :dust:

Thank you, I hope it does but I don't have much hope xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Smooch said:


> Hey ladies id like to join in with you:)

Hello hun, I've seen you around the forum a few times.

I'll add you in now, mi'love xx


----------



## Excalibur

Will you send Sunnii my love please and let her know I'm thinking of her and keeping her in my thoughts. I know we didn't know each other for long but.. :hugs: for Sunnii xxx


----------



## WantingABubba

Okay, I just took a 10mui IC, and I THINK I have the FAINTEST of pink lines on it, but I dunno if it's line eye or not :wacko: - I have to shine a light through it to see it. I'm tempted to buy a FRER :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

WantingABubba said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> WantingABubba: Sorry to hear you got a BFN hun, hopefully that will change to a BFP in a few days :thumbup: :dust:
> 
> Thank you, I hope it does but I don't have much hope xxClick to expand...

You're welcome. I'll hold out hope for you ;) :dust: xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Excalibur said:


> Will you send Sunnii my love please and let her know I'm thinking of her and keeping her in my thoughts. I know we didn't know each other for long but.. :hugs: for Sunnii xxx

I have asked for her Facebook but I don't think she's gonna come back to reply to the message :( I hope she does come back, though x


----------



## Excalibur

WantingABubba said:


> Okay, I just took a 10mui IC, and I THINK I have the FAINTEST of pink lines on it, but I dunno if it's line eye or not :wacko: - I have to shine a light through it to see it. I'm tempted to buy a FRER :haha:

:o Can we see a picture? :D I hope it's the start of your BFP! :happydance:


----------



## WantingABubba

Excalibur said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> WantingABubba: Sorry to hear you got a BFN hun, hopefully that will change to a BFP in a few days :thumbup: :dust:
> 
> Thank you, I hope it does but I don't have much hope xxClick to expand...
> 
> You're welcome. I'll hold out hope for you ;) :dust: xxClick to expand...

Thank you ;) xx


----------



## Excalibur

WantingABubba said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Will you send Sunnii my love please and let her know I'm thinking of her and keeping her in my thoughts. I know we didn't know each other for long but.. :hugs: for Sunnii xxx
> 
> I have asked for her Facebook but I don't think she's gonna come back to reply to the message :( I hope she does come back, though xClick to expand...

Aww :( She might pop on once she's feeling a bit better to check her messages? :hugs: x


----------



## WantingABubba

Excalibur said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I just took a 10mui IC, and I THINK I have the FAINTEST of pink lines on it, but I dunno if it's line eye or not :wacko: - I have to shine a light through it to see it. I'm tempted to buy a FRER :haha:
> 
> :o Can we see a picture? :D I hope it's the start of your BFP! :happydance:Click to expand...

I don't think it'll show on a pic, hun, but I'll try. It's seriously even less than a squinter - I think I just have line eye x


----------



## Excalibur

WantingABubba said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I just took a 10mui IC, and I THINK I have the FAINTEST of pink lines on it, but I dunno if it's line eye or not :wacko: - I have to shine a light through it to see it. I'm tempted to buy a FRER :haha:
> 
> :o Can we see a picture? :D I hope it's the start of your BFP! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it'll show on a pic, hun, but I'll try. It's seriously even less than a squinter - I think I just have line eye xClick to expand...

Hopefully your lines will progress and go darker in the next couple of days :dust: xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Omfg, omfg, I put it next to the window and I swear I can see it!!


----------



## WantingABubba

It's so ridiculously faint that I don't know if I'm imagining it or what :S


----------



## Becyboo__x

post a pic best pic you can get


----------



## Excalibur

I agree with Becyboo! :happydance:


----------



## WantingABubba

Excalibur said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I just took a 10mui IC, and I THINK I have the FAINTEST of pink lines on it, but I dunno if it's line eye or not :wacko: - I have to shine a light through it to see it. I'm tempted to buy a FRER :haha:
> 
> :o Can we see a picture? :D I hope it's the start of your BFP! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it'll show on a pic, hun, but I'll try. It's seriously even less than a squinter - I think I just have line eye xClick to expand...
> 
> Hopefully your lines will progress and go darker in the next couple of days :dust: xxClick to expand...

I hope so! I don't want a repeat of last month :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

WantingABubba said:


> Coleey, after what happened in her journal last night, combined with the recent raw loss and having to go back up to the hospital again, I think she's not in a good place. I just got a reply from her to a message I sent her a few days ago, and she said she's going off BnB, and not TTC'ing anymore.
> 
> It's sad, I just feel so sad about this whole situation. A couple of days ago, she was so happy, and we were so happy for her, and now everything's fallen down :cry:
> 
> I miss her already, and I hope she knows we're all still here for her. She's still one of us, and I wish her the best of luck in everything.
> 
> x


I didn't know this...
i told her you asked about her Nicole.. but that what
i said was all that i know.. :shrug: i said were all here for her
aswell .. well i hope she does return here when she feels up to
it i really do xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Okay, girls, bare with me. I doubt you'll be able to see anything :rofl:


----------



## WantingABubba

Excalibur said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Will you send Sunnii my love please and let her know I'm thinking of her and keeping her in my thoughts. I know we didn't know each other for long but.. :hugs: for Sunnii xxx
> 
> I have asked for her Facebook but I don't think she's gonna come back to reply to the message :( I hope she does come back, though xClick to expand...
> 
> Aww :( She might pop on once she's feeling a bit better to check her messages? :hugs: xClick to expand...

I hope so :( x


----------



## Coleey

*chants* Pic! Pic! Pic!


----------



## WantingABubba

I can't stand this, this is just like last month :cry: I just looked at the 10mui test I took in the first place, and I can see a second pink line without squinting.

But I took another brand of IC that's supposed to be 10mui too, and it's BFN, and a Morissons test which is supposed to be quite sensitive (it's 15mui) and BFN,.

It's not gonna show up on a FRER then, is it? :cry:


----------



## WantingABubba

I'm trying to upload to Photobucket, girls, I'm coming :haha:


----------



## WantingABubba

Okay, finally, voila;

https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/photo-24.jpg

Is it me, or is the second line a bit 'off'? :wacko:


----------



## Excalibur

I totally see the second line!!!! :o


----------



## WantingABubba

Smooch, I added your name to the list x


----------



## WantingABubba

Excalibur said:


> I totally see the second line!!!! :o

Thanks hun. I don't know what to think :cry:


----------



## Excalibur

WantingABubba said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> I totally see the second line!!!! :o
> 
> Thanks hun. I don't know what to think :cry:Click to expand...

You're welcome hun. I would test again in a couple of days, by then the lines should have gotten darker :hugs: xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

That looks good to me!!
alot of peoples start off like that and get darker and darker
re-test in a few days or if your like me everyday :rofl:

i got a very faint like this at 12dpo and my friend encouraged me to
get a digi so i did and i got pregnant 2-3 weeks on it! was in total shock
:winkwink:

I hope this is it for you!!


----------



## Smooch

Thx for adding me to list
Agreed with Becyboo...keep testing...should see it get darker...could be a start:):):)


----------



## gemmy

Send my love to Jess girls - I hope she comes back though, and I hope she still ttc.

Bubba - as I put on another thread GL with that line. Do a clearblue or something on day you due. 

I'm doing my digi in the morning :wacko: I am scared every time I wee as I normally spot a couple of days b4 af. I'm 11dpo and usually on by 12/13dpo but can spot as early as 9/10dpo. I normally wipe some trace of blood by now. I am examining my wee, inside the loo, the tissue...nothing yet!

Headaches, cough and sinus probs, heavy feeling in stomach...neither positive nor hopeful - just don't know. Knowing my luck af starts on wednesday (14dpo) and I start spotting tomorrow after I read the words not pregnant.

Depressed now :( time to sign off!!


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> Send my love to Jess girls - I hope she comes back though, and I hope she still ttc.
> 
> Bubba - as I put on another thread GL with that line. Do a clearblue or something on day you due.
> 
> I'm doing my digi in the morning :wacko: I am scared every time I wee as I normally spot a couple of days b4 af. I'm 11dpo and usually on by 12/13dpo but can spot as early as 9/10dpo. I normally wipe some trace of blood by now. I am examining my wee, inside the loo, the tissue...nothing yet!
> 
> Headaches, cough and sinus probs, heavy feeling in stomach...neither positive nor hopeful - just don't know. Knowing my luck af starts on wednesday (14dpo) and I start spotting tomorrow after I read the words not pregnant.
> 
> Depressed now :( time to sign off!!

Good luck, honey :hugs:


----------



## WantingABubba

Excalibur said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> I totally see the second line!!!! :o
> 
> Thanks hun. I don't know what to think :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome hun. I would test again in a couple of days, by then the lines should have gotten darker :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

I'll test again tomorrow :haha:. Hoping for a more obvious line tomorrow, I just want something I can call a BFP, even if it's faint xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Becyboo__x said:


> That looks good to me!!
> alot of peoples start off like that and get darker and darker
> re-test in a few days or if your like me everyday :rofl:
> 
> i got a very faint like this at 12dpo and my friend encouraged me to
> get a digi so i did and i got pregnant 2-3 weeks on it! was in total shock
> :winkwink:
> 
> I hope this is it for you!!

Ooo, I'd love to do a digi, but the thought of wasting that money and getting a BFN is scary to me :(

I will be testing every day, rest assured :haha:


----------



## WantingABubba

Smooch said:


> Thx for adding me to list
> Agreed with Becyboo...keep testing...should see it get darker...could be a start:):):)

I will :)

And you're welcome x


----------



## Becyboo__x

No i wouldn't get a digi not yet the only reason i did was
because my friend was convincing me to get one and i think
we both just had a very positive feeling as i feelt sick for ages
before 

But you never know keep doing the ic's :winkwink: the progress of 
them is so nice to see! :D


----------



## Bookity

That is looking promising Bubba! I can see the second line. I don't think it looks off. Definitely give it another go in a couple/few days. FX'd for you!

:dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Fingers crossed for tomorrows test :dust:


----------



## jrwifey18

Fingers crossed for you wantingabubba we haven't spoke in ages bc I cnt b bothered to come on and see everyone getting pregnant not that I'm not so totally happy but it hurts as this month we've been trying for 8 cycles wondering if there is something seriously wrong with me anyway gl hun hoping its ur time to b a mommy lots of love and baby dust


----------



## Becyboo__x

jrwifey18 said:


> Fingers crossed for you wantingabubba we haven't spoke in ages bc I cnt b bothered to come on and see everyone getting pregnant not that I'm not so totally happy but it hurts as this month we've been trying for 8 cycles wondering if there is something seriously wrong with me anyway gl hun hoping its ur time to b a mommy lots of love and baby dust

Iv been trying for 8 months and not had any luck what so ever
so i know what you mean 
:hugs: we will all get there eventually :hugs:


----------



## WantingABubba

This is going to be totally TMI, so look away if you're squeamish, but I'd really appreciate if you guys took a look, especially if you've been pregnant before.

I've been having this really weird CM for the past few days. It's really thick and 'sticky'. A LOT like snot. I've had it since 10DPO. Prior to this, I've had EWCM on 9DPO and 10DPO. Also had a LOT of milky/watery cm.


Spoiler
(Excuse my ugly, fat fingers, been biting my nails like mad recently :blush:)https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/photo-27.jpg

https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/photo-28.jpg

https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/photo-30.jpg

https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/photo-31.jpg

It's also been white, and mixed with creamy, with EWCM, with watery, with everything, really :wacko:

So, what's your take on this?


----------



## Bookity

WantingABubba said:


> This is going to be totally TMI, so look away if you're squeamish, but I'd really appreciate if you guys took a look, especially if you've been pregnant before.
> 
> I've been having this really weird CM for the past few days. It's really thick and 'sticky'. A LOT like snot. I've had it since 10DPO. Prior to this, I've had EWCM on 9DPO and 10DPO. Also had a LOT of milky/watery cm.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> (Excuse my ugly, fat fingers, been biting my nails like mad recently :blush:)https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/photo-27.jpg
> 
> https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/photo-28.jpg
> 
> https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/photo-30.jpg
> 
> https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/photo-31.jpg
> 
> It's also been white, and mixed with creamy, with EWCM, with watery, with everything, really :wacko:
> 
> So, what's your take on this?

When I was pregnant w/ DD I had that kind of discharge -- yellowish and almost green (I don't remember if I had it right away). I remember being worried about it, but was told that it was completely normal by the ob. I hope it's a good sign!


----------



## WantingABubba

jrwifey18 said:


> Fingers crossed for you wantingabubba we haven't spoke in ages bc I cnt b bothered to come on and see everyone getting pregnant not that I'm not so totally happy but it hurts as this month we've been trying for 8 cycles wondering if there is something seriously wrong with me anyway gl hun hoping its ur time to b a mommy lots of love and baby dust

I miss you, man!!

But, yeah, I understand :hugs:

I'm not far behind you, if I'm not pregnant this month, I'll be hitting the 6 month mark. I should be 6 months pregnant!

Sorry, hun, not to steal your thunder or anything. Big hugs.

You know, you could go docs and say you've been TTC a year and get some tests done?

:kiss: xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Excalibur said:


> Fingers crossed for tomorrows test :dust:

Thank you! Not holding out much hope, though :( x


----------



## WantingABubba

Bookity said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> This is going to be totally TMI, so look away if you're squeamish, but I'd really appreciate if you guys took a look, especially if you've been pregnant before.
> 
> I've been having this really weird CM for the past few days. It's really thick and 'sticky'. A LOT like snot. I've had it since 10DPO. Prior to this, I've had EWCM on 9DPO and 10DPO. Also had a LOT of milky/watery cm.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> (Excuse my ugly, fat fingers, been biting my nails like mad recently :blush:)https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/photo-27.jpg
> 
> https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/photo-28.jpg
> 
> https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/photo-30.jpg
> 
> https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/photo-31.jpg
> 
> It's also been white, and mixed with creamy, with EWCM, with watery, with everything, really :wacko:
> 
> So, what's your take on this?
> 
> When I was pregnant w/ DD I had that kind of discharge -- yellowish and almost green (I don't remember if I had it right away). I remember being worried about it, but was told that it was completely normal by the ob. I hope it's a good sign!Click to expand...

Me too! I've heard about this CM, but not seen a pic of it so not sure if it was just me :wacko: 

I soo hope it's a good sign, but you know me, forever negative :haha: x


----------



## WantingABubba

Bookity said:


> That is looking promising Bubba! I can see the second line. I don't think it looks off. Definitely give it another go in a couple/few days. FX'd for you!
> 
> :dust:

Thank you! It's reassuring to hear!

I can't wait a few days though, I'm testing tomorrow morning :haha: xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Becyboo__x said:


> No i wouldn't get a digi not yet the only reason i did was
> because my friend was convincing me to get one and i think
> we both just had a very positive feeling as i feelt sick for ages
> before
> 
> But you never know keep doing the ic's :winkwink: the progress of
> them is so nice to see! :D

Ah, I hear you.

And if I do start getting a line I don't have to tilt to see, I will post the progress :D x


----------



## Bookity

WantingABubba said:


> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> That is looking promising Bubba! I can see the second line. I don't think it looks off. Definitely give it another go in a couple/few days. FX'd for you!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Thank you! It's reassuring to hear!
> 
> I can't wait a few days though, I'm testing tomorrow morning :haha: xxClick to expand...

Spoken like a true poas addict. :haha: seriously though, good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Coleey

I had that with my son and I've got it again now. It can look slightly yellow tinted. :)
Update us already!! I've been stalking yours and Gemmy's charts :brat: xx


----------



## gemmy

Well I am out girls :cry:

Onto the next cycle - a christmas :baby:?

Bit down, even though you imagine the worse - when it happens you feel no better. I dreamt I had a heavy period last night. Then I woke to a temp drop 36.47. I layed there for ages nervous to do my test. I got up and inspected before I peed - no blood. I felt myself hopeful but doubtful. POAS (digi). When I wiped there was the :witch: darn. I don't regret the test in anyway as I said to dh that is af but at least the words "not pregnant" will confirm as it was gloopy cm stained with blood but she hasn't kicked into cd1 yet. Normally I might of had hope with spotting but the test confirmed and also what I felt yesterday was period cramps.

Thanks everyone for support this cycle - I will be leaning on you again this month if you don't mind? 

I hope to see your BFP's this month and give me more hope. This will now be my 5th cycle ttc. My little man was 10 cycles so it is all very familiar really! :dust: :dust: 

Hope you are having better days?


----------



## gemmy

Coleey said:


> I had that with my son and I've got it again now. It can look slightly yellow tinted. :)
> Update us already!! I've been stalking yours and Gemmy's charts :brat: xx

Thanks hun!!! - I don't think bubba is up yet ;) but she will be once she gets her bubba!!!

I didn't get that with my first pregnancy - not that I remember anyway. I sure didn't have much cm at the end of this cycle except a little on the tissue this morning with the :witch: as above and in my journal :(

Bubba I can't wait for your update - I really really really want to see your bfp!!! I gotta make this a flying visit - little man has pooed and gotta get us dressed. Catch you all later xxx


----------



## WantingABubba

This is just a quick update: I will be back on in a couple hours.

I'm as out as I've ever been.

Temp is still way below coverline, and I got a BFN again. Seriously feeling devastated, once again, the IC has tricked me.

Just feeling really upset so I'm gonna go sleep for a few hours then come on here properly later.

Thanks for the support, girls, I E-love you xxxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hey hun sorry to hear AF got you - she's so evil.

Can I join your little group?


----------



## Excalibur

Sorry to hear the :witch: arrived :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

:( Sorry :witch: came!


----------



## WantingABubba

I slept for another three hours and temp was up, so I used that one. Not sure if I should have, though :blush:

But, to be fair, with the first temp, it wasn't quite three hours because I woke up at 6 something AM and lay there for a bit before trying to go back to sleep :dohh:

I give up :hissy:


----------



## Coleey

:hugs: xx


----------



## WantingABubba

I'm off out to get a FRER. Will be back, and will reply to everyone then x


----------



## Excalibur

Good luck with the FRER hun :dust: xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Okay, here is my update.

Went to Superdrug, got the FRERs (despite all eyes on me :blush:), and some of

Spoiler
these https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/photo-35.jpg
 in anticipation of the witch's visit.


Then I went home, and dipped it in the cup of FMU I had waiting next to my bed.

The result; 


Spoiler
https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/photo-32.jpg

https://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg603/Wantingabubba/photo-33.jpg

Then, I was sitting there moping when I felt something sort of 'let down' inside of me. So I panicked thinking "AF?!?!!?", stuck my hands down my trousers and checked. But there was nothing on my fingers.

However, I didn't believe I was in the clear for a second, so I went into the toilet to do a spotting/CM check.

And lo and behold;

Red EWCM (sometimes I get red EWCM spotting around my period, for some odd reason.)

So CD1 is going to commence shortly.

I burst into tears as soon as I saw it, but now I'm just resigned, but quietly sad, to be starting cycle number 6.

So now I'm just sitting here with my menstrual cup in place awaiting the rude arrival of the witch.

Sigh.


----------



## WantingABubba

Feel so bad. Had a bit of a go at OH because I told him AF is on her way and he said "it's a good thing she comes because if she didn't, then boy ...". I kind of got defensive and asked him what he was trying to imply.

Turns out he was just trying to say that it's good I get periods because if I didn't, I couldn't have babies :dohh:

I thought he was trying to say that it's good AF is coming because if she didn't (i.e - me being pregnant), he'd be off.

I'm so hyper-emotional right now.

Once he explained what he meant, I apologised and told him I was just emotional right now. He said it's fine, and he understands, and he's sorry I feel emotional right now, but could I please not expect the worse from him because he loves me.

I'm so silly :dohh:


----------



## WantingABubba

Bookity said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bookity said:
> 
> 
> That is looking promising Bubba! I can see the second line. I don't think it looks off. Definitely give it another go in a couple/few days. FX'd for you!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Thank you! It's reassuring to hear!
> 
> I can't wait a few days though, I'm testing tomorrow morning :haha: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a true poas addict. :haha: seriously though, good luck! :thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## WantingABubba

Coleey said:


> I had that with my son and I've got it again now. It can look slightly yellow tinted. :)
> Update us already!! I've been stalking yours and Gemmy's charts :brat: xx

I wish it meant something for me :cry:

I love that you're secretly stalking our charts :ninja:

xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Jo_Bean said:


> Hey hun sorry to hear AF got you - she's so evil.
> 
> Can I join your little group?

Added x


----------



## gemmy

bubba you are right we are twins - I had blood stained cm straight after I wiped using digi yesterday morning 12dpo. she should kick in with cd1 today as well! My LP seems to be 13 days. 

I am sorry you didn't get your bfp either but maybe we are destined to have christmas babies. I hope we both ovulate earlier this month too as that was a long cycle, right? Let's go for it this month. I think we need to get more BDing in the day before smiley, day of smiley and day after! it is hard to plan that day before one though!

How hard was it not being able to come on here all yesterday evening - i expected major changes today but no!


----------



## Excalibur

WantingABubba - Sorry this month wasn't your month hun :( Here's to April BFP's!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Smooch

Aw sorry Bubba! :( Thinking ill be joining u soon;) AF due the 15th had some hopefule signs this cycle but today feeling like the usual...hope next month is your month! Get a chrstmas baby;)
:dust: to all!


----------



## WantingABubba

AF is officially here. Light flow, but some pretty strong cramps. Been curled up in bed with a hot water bottle all day, and have taken a paracetomol and an iboprufen. 

I started temping vaginally this month. Oh joy. It's hard, though. This morning, I fumbled about so much trying to get it in without poking myself (painfully) in my urethra, that I'm _sure_ it must have raised my temp.


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> bubba you are right we are twins - I had blood stained cm straight after I wiped using digi yesterday morning 12dpo. she should kick in with cd1 today as well! My LP seems to be 13 days.
> 
> I am sorry you didn't get your bfp either but maybe we are destined to have christmas babies. I hope we both ovulate earlier this month too as that was a long cycle, right? Let's go for it this month. I think we need to get more BDing in the day before smiley, day of smiley and day after! it is hard to plan that day before one though!
> 
> How hard was it not being able to come on here all yesterday evening - i expected major changes today but no!

AF kicked in for me today, but she's very light. Cramps are pretty strong, though.

Has she kicked in for you, yet?

No, it wasn't a long cycle for me, hun. Just normal. The shortest my cycles have been is 26 days, and the longest 29. Last cycle was a 27 day one for me, and my LP was 13 days :wacko:

I am quite an early O'er - CD12. And you?

Christmas babies sounds cool :winkwink: OH is a day before Christmas eve baby, so it'd be a nice birthday present for him. 

We DO need to BD in time. OH just needs to co-operate with me - he HAS to. Every month, SOMETHING comes up around O time, and it's starting to piss me off. So hoping we actually get enough BD in this time.

Yes, last night was torture!!! Nothing much has changed, though there's a little message when you post using advanced reply and when you change your profile. That's all I've noticed so far, really.


----------



## WantingABubba

Excalibur said:


> WantingABubba - Sorry this month wasn't your month hun :( Here's to April BFP's!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

It's okay, thank you <3

April BFP would be nice. April 5th is my little brother's birthday, and because I don't get to see him, it'd be nice for me to find out on his birthday as it's a sad time for me.

x


----------



## WantingABubba

Smooch said:


> Aw sorry Bubba! :( Thinking ill be joining u soon;) AF due the 15th had some hopefule signs this cycle but today feeling like the usual...hope next month is your month! Get a chrstmas baby;)
> :dust: to all!

Sorry hun :(

Hopefully there'll be a Xmas bean for you too :) x


----------



## rmsh1

I would like to join too please!!


----------



## rmsh1

Do you think these last two are positives or still just a bit too light?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2699.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bookity

rmsh1 said:


> Do you think these last two are positives or still just a bit too light?

They look a little light to me. A positive needs to be darker than the control line.


----------



## Becyboo__x

or the same darkness as the control line ^^
:winkwink:

but i also agree it looks nearly there :)


----------



## rmsh1

Grrrr it is taking far too long this cycle! CD30 tomorrow, and my EWCM has all stopped now


----------



## WantingABubba

rmsh1 said:


> Do you think these last two are positives or still just a bit too light?

Judging by your other fertile signs, I'd say they're positive or very almost there.

I, personally, don't get very strong positives, and sometimes my OPKs look negative when they're not.

BD just in case, and wait to see what FF says.

x


----------



## WantingABubba

rmsh1 said:


> I would like to join too please!!

Yey! I'll add you now :happydance:


----------



## Smooch

So I was tired of just waiting...so we DTD to make AF show lol..worked a tiny bit...should be in full gear by morning......bring on April!!!...ugh soooo far away! Lol good luck all....:dust:


----------



## rmsh1

Yeah I think they might be positive, but last month, on the one day I got a positive (CD20), my test line was far darker than the control and showed within a minute That has not happened now! We used pre seed last night in case I really have O'd, but my temp sure has not gone up!


----------



## Excalibur

Smooch - Really sorry this wasn't your month hun :hugs: Bring on those April BFP's!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## gemmy

WantingABubba said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> bubba you are right we are twins - I had blood stained cm straight after I wiped using digi yesterday morning 12dpo. she should kick in with cd1 today as well! My LP seems to be 13 days.
> 
> I am sorry you didn't get your bfp either but maybe we are destined to have christmas babies. I hope we both ovulate earlier this month too as that was a long cycle, right? Let's go for it this month. I think we need to get more BDing in the day before smiley, day of smiley and day after! it is hard to plan that day before one though!
> 
> How hard was it not being able to come on here all yesterday evening - i expected major changes today but no!
> 
> AF kicked in for me today, but she's very light. Cramps are pretty strong, though.
> 
> Has she kicked in for you, yet?
> 
> No, it wasn't a long cycle for me, hun. Just normal. The shortest my cycles have been is 26 days, and the longest 29. Last cycle was a 27 day one for me, and my LP was 13 days :wacko:
> 
> I am quite an early O'er - CD12. And you?
> 
> Christmas babies sounds cool :winkwink: OH is a day before Christmas eve baby, so it'd be a nice birthday present for him.
> 
> We DO need to BD in time. OH just needs to co-operate with me - he HAS to. Every month, SOMETHING comes up around O time, and it's starting to piss me off. So hoping we actually get enough BD in this time.
> 
> Yes, last night was torture!!! Nothing much has changed, though there's a little message when you post using advanced reply and when you change your profile. That's all I've noticed so far, really.Click to expand...

Ahh it was/is sooo long for me. I usually o 15/16 but o this time at 19! My length is normally 28/29 - well today is CD33 but I am sure it hs gotta turn into CD1 later as :witch: messing about. She hasn't flowed yet but I can feel it in my stomach and my temp took massive nose dive. My LP also normally 13 so AF is bound to kick in before midnight.

Wow your cycle will be over before you know it, good luck. Would be a good idea if your oh has his "me time" scheduled way before o and after it. You should get him to plan it now and agree the days in between!


----------



## Bookity

rmsh1 said:


> Yeah I think they might be positive, but last month, on the one day I got a positive (CD20), my test line was far darker than the control and showed within a minute That has not happened now! We used pre seed last night in case I really have O'd, but my temp sure has not gone up!

I didn't o until 2 days after my last positive opk this last cycle. It can happen like that. Keep up the bd. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## La Mere

I would like to join, if you don't mind


----------



## WantingABubba

La Mere said:


> I would like to join, if you don't mind

Hello Missy :hi:

I will add your name in a second.

A warm welcome to you!


----------



## WantingABubba

Just wanted to say, I'm so proud and happy of/with this group, and you girls are great. You're all really lovely and supportive, and no-one's been rude or bitchy. I am amazed with the amount of members in this group already, as when I started it, I didn't even expect any replies! Thank you all for joining, and I look forward to more people joining our little circle of love.

*wipes solitary tear* I love you guys, man!

(Okay, I'll stop being soppy now :blush:)​


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> bubba you are right we are twins - I had blood stained cm straight after I wiped using digi yesterday morning 12dpo. she should kick in with cd1 today as well! My LP seems to be 13 days.
> 
> I am sorry you didn't get your bfp either but maybe we are destined to have christmas babies. I hope we both ovulate earlier this month too as that was a long cycle, right? Let's go for it this month. I think we need to get more BDing in the day before smiley, day of smiley and day after! it is hard to plan that day before one though!
> 
> How hard was it not being able to come on here all yesterday evening - i expected major changes today but no!
> 
> AF kicked in for me today, but she's very light. Cramps are pretty strong, though.
> 
> Has she kicked in for you, yet?
> 
> No, it wasn't a long cycle for me, hun. Just normal. The shortest my cycles have been is 26 days, and the longest 29. Last cycle was a 27 day one for me, and my LP was 13 days :wacko:
> 
> I am quite an early O'er - CD12. And you?
> 
> Christmas babies sounds cool :winkwink: OH is a day before Christmas eve baby, so it'd be a nice birthday present for him.
> 
> We DO need to BD in time. OH just needs to co-operate with me - he HAS to. Every month, SOMETHING comes up around O time, and it's starting to piss me off. So hoping we actually get enough BD in this time.
> 
> Yes, last night was torture!!! Nothing much has changed, though there's a little message when you post using advanced reply and when you change your profile. That's all I've noticed so far, really.Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh it was/is sooo long for me. I usually o 15/16 but o this time at 19! My length is normally 28/29 - well today is CD33 but I am sure it hs gotta turn into CD1 later as :witch: messing about. She hasn't flowed yet but I can feel it in my stomach and my temp took massive nose dive. My LP also normally 13 so AF is bound to kick in before midnight.
> 
> Wow your cycle will be over before you know it, good luck. Would be a good idea if your oh has his "me time" scheduled way before o and after it. You should get him to plan it now and agree the days in between!Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs:

Ugh, OH and I are supposed to be 'NTNP' so I don't even bother tell him about O, and such, or he gets stage fright :dohh: just gonna have to hope for the best!

My LP's usually 15 days, but it was 13 this time :wacko:


----------



## WantingABubba

I'm thinking of adding everyone's journals either next to their name or in its own section on the first post. Yay, or nay?


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I think yay...even though I don't have a journal. I like reading other people's. lol

Still not sure if I O'd yet or not... we DTD again last night just in case, and i'm going to see if I can get tonight out of him too...just cuz i'm THAT paranoid. lol

I was just playing around with FF and if my next few temps are high, it's telling me CD20 will be O-date...not CD18 like I was hoping/thinking. Hrm... :( Stupid FF. lol


Are you ladies on new cycles trying anything different this time around?


----------



## pluck15

I would like to join :thumbup:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Welcome to La Mere and Pluck! :)

Good luck, ladies. :D


----------



## Coleey

Aww, Bubba, you big softie you! :hugs:

Welcome to our new ladies! :) xx


----------



## MummyWant2be

:hi: and welcome to all our newbies who just joined us :flower:


----------



## Excalibur

La Mere - Welcome to the thread hun :hi: 

WantingABubba - Awww such a sweet speech! *Wipes tears* ;) 

Pluck - Welcome to the thread hun :hi:


----------



## Jessica28

I wanna join too! I need some buddies to get me through this!
We are offically trying this month....got me a bbt, an opk and SMEPing starting on Friday! I feel good about this month but maybe it's just because I know there are no more precautions and I feel my body is ready for a sticky bean!

CD 7 for me today!! Don't really know if I have ovulated since the m/c or not...thinking I have but can't be 100% sure....hoping the OPK and BBT will help me out!


----------



## MummyWant2be

Aww :blush:- Bubba u such a sweety hey :hugs: :hugs:

Welcome Jessica28.. and I'm sorry for ur loss :nope: i hear u are most fertile after a MC - FX'd for a sticky bean:thumbup:


----------



## La Mere

Thank you ladies! It's so nice to finally have a few buddies :flower: I'm still trying to get back into the swing of things. I feel like (gut feeling, chart isn't reflecting it) I o'vd yesterday, but I'm just not sure. I used my last OPK yesterday and can't get more at the moment.. Thank goodness for temping though~! baby dust for all! :blush: :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - Welcome to the thread :hi: 

Really sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs:


----------



## Bookity

La Mere said:


> Thank you ladies! It's so nice to finally have a few buddies :flower: I'm still trying to get back into the swing of things. I feel like (gut feeling, chart isn't reflecting it) I o'vd yesterday, but I'm just not sure. I used my last OPK yesterday and can't get more at the moment.. Thank goodness for temping though~! baby dust for all! :blush: :dust:

Here's hoping you get a BFP at the end of the month!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica28

Thanks for the Welcome guys!
How many people in this thread are actually expecting?


----------



## Coleey

I'm sorry for your loss Jess, I'm hoping you'll get your sticky bean soon :)

Good luck on your current cycles ladies! :flower: 

I'm expecting #2 on the 3rd November. I'm still praying it stays sticky! I think Bubba writes on the front page who's expecting. :)

I want chocolate so bad! :brat: xx


----------



## WantingABubba

CdnEquestrian said:


> I think yay...even though I don't have a journal. I like reading other people's. lol
> 
> Still not sure if I O'd yet or not... we DTD again last night just in case, and i'm going to see if I can get tonight out of him too...just cuz i'm THAT paranoid. lol
> 
> I was just playing around with FF and if my next few temps are high, it's telling me CD20 will be O-date...not CD18 like I was hoping/thinking. Hrm... :( Stupid FF. lol
> 
> 
> Are you ladies on new cycles trying anything different this time around?

Hmm, I think I may start doing that soon :flower:

And :rofl: our poor OH's! My OH knows that as soon as AF is gone, he better be sticking his hot dog in my bun :growlmad: :haha:

I hope you O sooner rather than later :hugs:

I'm not gonna do anything different this time around apart from try and BD a lot more and maybe use the Softcups I bought xx


----------



## WantingABubba

pluck15 said:


> I would like to join :thumbup:

Added ya :hi:

x


----------



## WantingABubba

Coleey said:


> Aww, Bubba, you big softie you! :hugs:

:blush: xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Excalibur said:


> WantingABubba - Awww such a sweet speech! *Wipes tears* ;)

:') It just had to be said! xxx


----------



## WantingABubba

Jessica28 said:


> I wanna join too! I need some buddies to get me through this!
> We are offically trying this month....got me a bbt, an opk and SMEPing starting on Friday! I feel good about this month but maybe it's just because I know there are no more precautions and I feel my body is ready for a sticky bean!
> 
> CD 7 for me today!! Don't really know if I have ovulated since the m/c or not...thinking I have but can't be 100% sure....hoping the OPK and BBT will help me out!

:haha::haha: hun, check the list, you joined ages ago!

:rofl:

The message I posted on your profile was the same message I posted to everyone who joined the group but forgot about it.

:haha:

x


----------



## WantingABubba

MummyWant2be said:


> Aww :blush:- Bubba u such a sweety hey :hugs: :hugs:

:blush::blush::blush::blush: xxxxxxx


----------



## WantingABubba

La Mere said:


> Thank you ladies! It's so nice to finally have a few buddies :flower: I'm still trying to get back into the swing of things. I feel like (gut feeling, chart isn't reflecting it) I o'vd yesterday, but I'm just not sure. I used my last OPK yesterday and can't get more at the moment.. Thank goodness for temping though~! baby dust for all! :blush: :dust:

You're much welcome :) it's nice to have you here!

Hopefully you did O today - have you been BD'ing? :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## WantingABubba

Jessica28 said:


> How many people in this thread are actually expecting?

I put it in the title and list :thumbup: x


----------



## WantingABubba

Coleey said:


> I think Bubba writes on the front page who's expecting. :)
> 
> I want chocolate so bad! :brat: xx

Indeed, I do :winkwink:

And, thanks Coleey, so do I now! I'm supposed to be LOSING FOUR STONE :rofl:

xxx


----------



## WantingABubba

Do you girls want to stalk my weight loss journal? Come orrrrrrrrrrrrn, I know you want to :winkwink:

Click'n'Stalk


----------



## BabyDust20

God ladies I am sooooo sorry I haven't been back for ages! Tbh I had a couple of weeks off b&b as since my BFP I miscarried at 4+5 unfortunately :'( 

BUT

I got another BFP straight after and I am now 5+3!! :D having an early scan on the 28th at 7+2 so I will keep you all posted :) 

How is everyone? Xxx


----------



## WantingABubba

BabyDust20 said:


> God ladies I am sooooo sorry I haven't been back for ages! Tbh I had a couple of weeks off b&b as since my BFP I miscarried at 4+5 unfortunately :'(
> 
> BUT
> 
> I got another BFP straight after and I am now 5+3!! :D having an early scan on the 28th at 7+2 so I will keep you all posted :)
> 
> How is everyone? Xxx

So sorry for your loss :cry:

Yay for being preg again, though! H & H 9 months! I already updated the first page for you :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

WantingABubba said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies! It's so nice to finally have a few buddies :flower: I'm still trying to get back into the swing of things. I feel like (gut feeling, chart isn't reflecting it) I o'vd yesterday, but I'm just not sure. I used my last OPK yesterday and can't get more at the moment.. Thank goodness for temping though~! baby dust for all! :blush: :dust:
> 
> You're much welcome :) it's nice to have you here!
> 
> Hopefully you did O today - have you been BD'ing? :winkwink:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thanks again, it's nice to be here~ :blush: yes, at least once a day since the 11th.. since I was thinking I was going to O on the 12th/13th.. I guess I'm just abby-normal lol


----------



## La Mere

BabyDust20 said:


> God ladies I am sooooo sorry I haven't been back for ages! Tbh I had a couple of weeks off b&b as since my BFP I miscarried at 4+5 unfortunately :'(
> 
> BUT
> 
> I got another BFP straight after and I am now 5+3!! :D having an early scan on the 28th at 7+2 so I will keep you all posted :)
> 
> How is everyone? Xxx

:hugs: I'm sorry for your loss hun.. but tons of congratulations on being preggers again!!


----------



## Excalibur

WantingABubba - I'm stalking your weight loss journey :thumbup: 

BabyDust - Really sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs: Congratulations on your BFP though! :happydance: I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months! :dust:


----------



## BabyDust20

Thanks girls, sorry I have kinda neglected you all! :hugs: lol

I'm hoping I've got a very sticky jelly bean this time! And I have a scan on the 28th so hopefully then I will see all is okay and beans tiny little heartbeat!! It's hard not to be worried constantly after a loss though.. Any little twinge scares me to death!! Here's for a sticky bean and a november 2012 babba!! Xx


----------



## La Mere

A quick question: how will the fact I am still BF my DD affect my cycle and when I O?


----------



## Coleey

Welcome back Babydust :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss, but I hope this bean is super sticky :)

La mere - Bfin my son made my cycles irregular and I ovd on different days each cycle. My son nursed once a day when I conceived this bean, we just bd as much as possible so we covered our bases. :) How often does your lo nurse? xx


----------



## La Mere

Coleey said:


> Welcome back Babydust :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss, but I hope this bean is super sticky :)
> 
> La mere - Bfin my son made my cycles irregular and I ovd on different days each cycle. My son nursed once a day when I conceived this bean, we just bd as much as possible so we covered our bases. :) How often does your lo nurse? xx

My LO nurses at least 3-4 times during the day and she will nurse herself to sleep at night. and how will this being the first cycle since i've had my DD affect things? we've been bd'ing every night since the 11th, since I was thinking I would probably O on the 12th/13th... but :nope:


----------



## Coleey

You might not ov on time hun, it really depends. I've had 24 day cycles to 50 day cycles, but it effects women differently. This cyle I think I ovd on cd 24, can't be 100% sure as I don't temp. :) You'll be able to see what your body is doing as you're temping though! :)Do you have any opks? xx


----------



## La Mere

Coleey said:


> You might not ov on time hun, it really depends. I've had 24 day cycles to 50 day cycles, but it effects women differently. This cyle I think I ovd on cd 24, can't be 100% sure as I don't temp. :) You'll be able to see what your body is doing as you're temping though! :)Do you have any opks? xx

:nope: I used my last OPK yesterday morning.... and it was negative. but I just happened to glance at the box and it was past the expiration date... So now I'm kinda stressing over that!


----------



## WantingABubba

La Mere said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies! It's so nice to finally have a few buddies :flower: I'm still trying to get back into the swing of things. I feel like (gut feeling, chart isn't reflecting it) I o'vd yesterday, but I'm just not sure. I used my last OPK yesterday and can't get more at the moment.. Thank goodness for temping though~! baby dust for all! :blush: :dust:
> 
> You're much welcome :) it's nice to have you here!
> 
> Hopefully you did O today - have you been BD'ing? :winkwink:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks again, it's nice to be here~ :blush: yes, at least once a day since the 11th.. since I was thinking I was going to O on the 12th/13th.. I guess I'm just abby-normal lolClick to expand...

:hugs:

It's a very safe and welcoming place in this group - lots of support, and if there were ever a problem, I'd sort it fast :hugs:

Gosh, I'm jealous! Wish I could BD that much - I'm up for it, but OH is like an old man these days :rofl:

You're not abby-normal, hun, you're breastfeeding, so it's normal for your cycle to be a bit off :hugs:


----------



## BabyDust20

Anyone else who's had their BFPs got lower back pain and cramps? I'm worrying myself sick over here! Lol xx


----------



## WantingABubba

BabyDust20 said:


> Thanks girls, sorry I have kinda neglected you all! :hugs: lol
> 
> I'm hoping I've got a very sticky jelly bean this time! And I have a scan on the 28th so hopefully then I will see all is okay and beans tiny little heartbeat!! It's hard not to be worried constantly after a loss though.. Any little twinge scares me to death!! Here's for a sticky bean and a november 2012 babba!! Xx

That's fine! You've had a lot on your plate :hugs:

That's totally understandable - you women who have losses then get pregnant again are so strong! Look forward to your scan xx


----------



## WantingABubba

BabyDust20 said:


> Anyone else who's had their BFPs got lower back pain and cramps? I'm worrying myself sick over here! Lol xx

I haven't had a BFP yet, but it is to my understanding that both of those symptoms are normal.

However, if you're worried, then speak to a doctor or medical professional. Also, if you have any bleeding, I would advise going to the ER or out of hours doctors just in case.

xx


----------



## WantingABubba

La Mere said:


> A quick question: how will the fact I am still BF my DD affect my cycle and when I O?

When you're breastfeeding, you produce higher levels of prolactin. Prolactin can/will inhibit ovulation.

So you may not ovulate, or your cycles may be a bit off.

However, it is still VERY possible to BF and TTC without giving up all together and still nourishing your baby. I will get some links for you :thumbup:

Clicky <- That articles a bit rubbish, though.

And here is a group on BnB for BF'ing Mama's TTC! -> Clickity Click! 

HTH =)


----------



## BabyDust20

WantingABubba said:


> BabyDust20 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls, sorry I have kinda neglected you all! :hugs: lol
> 
> I'm hoping I've got a very sticky jelly bean this time! And I have a scan on the 28th so hopefully then I will see all is okay and beans tiny little heartbeat!! It's hard not to be worried constantly after a loss though.. Any little twinge scares me to death!! Here's for a sticky bean and a november 2012 babba!! Xx
> 
> That's fine! You've had a lot on your plate :hugs:
> 
> That's totally understandable - you women who have losses then get pregnant again are so strong! Look forward to your scan xxClick to expand...

I am very much looking forward to my scan :) If I'm honest with my first BFP I didn't feel good about it, almost like I knew something was wrong.. Call it women's intuition lol! But as soon as I got my BFP this time I instantly felt good about it, however it doesn't stop the doubt and bad feelings creeping in on a daily basis!! :( xx


----------



## Coleey

Just keep bdin until your chart shows you've ovd hun. We bd'd every other day from cd 9, sometimes every day. We haven't bd since! :rofl: I hope you catch that eggy! :)

Try not to worry Babydust, I'm still cramping sometimes and I get the backache. It's normal hun :hugs: xx


----------



## WantingABubba

BabyDust20 said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDust20 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls, sorry I have kinda neglected you all! :hugs: lol
> 
> I'm hoping I've got a very sticky jelly bean this time! And I have a scan on the 28th so hopefully then I will see all is okay and beans tiny little heartbeat!! It's hard not to be worried constantly after a loss though.. Any little twinge scares me to death!! Here's for a sticky bean and a november 2012 babba!! Xx
> 
> That's fine! You've had a lot on your plate :hugs:
> 
> That's totally understandable - you women who have losses then get pregnant again are so strong! Look forward to your scan xxClick to expand...
> 
> I am very much looking forward to my scan :) If I'm honest with my first BFP I didn't feel good about it, almost like I knew something was wrong.. Call it women's intuition lol! But as soon as I got my BFP this time I instantly felt good about it, however it doesn't stop the doubt and bad feelings creeping in on a daily basis!! :( xxClick to expand...

I meant, I look forward to your scan. Make sure to post the pics :winkwink:

How weird is that, though! I was just reading a thread titled 'My mama's intuition was right' :wacko:

And I hear what you're saying, sometimes, we just have a 'feeling' and it's right.

Glad you had a good feeling about this bean, and it's totally normal to have these feelings. We're all here for you, so don't hesitate to lean on us when you feel down, or however you may feel at the time.

xx


----------



## WantingABubba

Excalibur said:


> WantingABubba - I'm stalking your weight loss journey :thumbup:

Thank you so much :dance:


----------



## Excalibur

BabyDust - Back cramps and mild stomach cramps are normal, it's just your body stretching making more room for baby etc.

WantingABubba - You're welcome hun :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

WantingABubba- thank you so much!!!


----------



## rmsh1

Temp rise!


----------



## Jessica28

I agree with the "mamas intuition" thing. When I got my first BFP in December...I was happy at first but whenever someone congratulated me or mentioned it, I would cringe. I didn't want to hear about it.... I too knew in my heart that something wasn't right and it was confirmed when I started bleeding on Jan. 3rd even before the Doctor told us.

I feel a little sad today...My best friend found out she was expecting only a few days after me and shes going for her first scan today to find out what shes having. I mean, I am happy for her and all but I havea heavy heart today.


----------



## WantingABubba

rmsh1 said:


> Temp rise!

:happydance: one more to go and you'll get some crosshairs!


----------



## WantingABubba

Jessica28 said:


> I agree with the "mamas intuition" thing. When I got my first BFP in December...I was happy at first but whenever someone congratulated me or mentioned it, I would cringe. I didn't want to hear about it.... I too knew in my heart that something wasn't right and it was confirmed when I started bleeding on Jan. 3rd even before the Doctor told us.
> 
> I feel a little sad today...My best friend found out she was expecting only a few days after me and shes going for her first scan today to find out what shes having. I mean, I am happy for her and all but I havea heavy heart today.

Big hugs :hugs::hugs:


----------



## WantingABubba

CD4 today, spotting I think, so AF should be pissing off soon (hopefully for a long holiday, I'll pay her!)

:rofl:


----------



## WantingABubba

La Mere said:


> WantingABubba- thank you so much!!!

More than welcome :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

WantingABubba said:


> CD4 today, spotting I think, so AF should be pissing off soon (hopefully for a long holiday, I'll pay her!)
> 
> :rofl:

That made me chuckle! :rofl:


----------



## WantingABubba

Excalibur said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> CD4 today, spotting I think, so AF should be pissing off soon (hopefully for a long holiday, I'll pay her!)
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> That made me chuckle! :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: and reading that made _me_ chuckle.


----------



## SazraD

Hi girls, I haven't had a chance to write my story on the thread yet:dohh:

Just wondering if any of you ladies are long term ttc'ers!


----------



## Jessica28

WantingABubba - did you look at my chart?! You did say you were the expert!!


----------



## Coleey

Jessica28 said:


> I agree with the "mamas intuition" thing. When I got my first BFP in December...I was happy at first but whenever someone congratulated me or mentioned it, I would cringe. I didn't want to hear about it.... I too knew in my heart that something wasn't right and it was confirmed when I started bleeding on Jan. 3rd even before the Doctor told us.
> 
> I feel a little sad today...My best friend found out she was expecting only a few days after me and shes going for her first scan today to find out what shes having. I mean, I am happy for her and all but I havea heavy heart today.

:hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## gemmy

Hey ladies... I am silently stalking waiting for this :witch: to fly. Does the length of af effect when you ovulate? I don't wanna ovulate late again :wacko:


----------



## Excalibur

gemmy said:


> Hey ladies... I am silently stalking waiting for this :witch: to fly. Does the length of af effect when you ovulate? I don't wanna ovulate late again :wacko:

Hiya hun. I hope AF finishes for you soon! Yeah I think if you have a longer AF then Ov will be later aswell, I'm not 100% sure so hopefully some other ladies can shine a light on things for you. :)


----------



## WantingABubba

gemmy said:


> Hey ladies... I am silently stalking waiting for this :witch: to fly. Does the length of af effect when you ovulate? I don't wanna ovulate late again :wacko:

I don't think so x


----------



## WantingABubba

Jessica28 said:


> WantingABubba - did you look at my chart?! You did say you were the expert!!

Mrs Miggens answered for you in my journal x


----------



## WantingABubba

SazraD said:


> Hi girls, I haven't had a chance to write my story on the thread yet:dohh:
> 
> Just wondering if any of you ladies are long term ttc'ers!

Not sure hun. Post again, the girls may have missed it x


----------



## La Mere

can you lovely ladies take a look at my chart? please and tell me what you think?


----------



## WantingABubba

La Mere said:


> can you lovely ladies take a look at my chart? please and tell me what you think?

:hi:

When do you usually O?

Is there anything that could have delayed or prevented O this month? I say this because you're on day 19 with no ovulation, no positive OPK but you have had fertile signs since day 10.

x


----------



## Jessica28

This morning I noticed some ew like cm in my panties. It stretched without breaking and had the look and feel of egg whites but it may have been leftover semen from last night?! My OPK still showed negative but I am only early in my cycle yet.


----------



## Coleey

You can check if it's ewcm or semen by putting it in water. If it disappears it's semen, but if it stays in a ball it's ewcm. :) xx


----------



## rmsh1

Plus semen does not stretch!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Good to know. :) I've always wondered the same thing the morning after....semen or ewcm? lol


----------



## La Mere

WantingABubba said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> can you lovely ladies take a look at my chart? please and tell me what you think?
> 
> :hi:
> 
> When do you usually O?
> 
> Is there anything that could have delayed or prevented O this month? I say this because you're on day 19 with no ovulation, no positive OPK but you have had fertile signs since day 10.
> 
> xClick to expand...

Well this is my first cycle since giving birth to my daughter Feb. of last year. (last one before that was in may of 2010). I am also still BF DD and moving at the end of the month. I usually O between CD12-14... and that's when I was expecting it. Also I was using OPK's but after I used my last one I noticed that the expiration date had passed so I'm not even sure if the negatives I was getting were real or not....


----------



## WantingABubba

La Mere said:


> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> can you lovely ladies take a look at my chart? please and tell me what you think?
> 
> :hi:
> 
> When do you usually O?
> 
> Is there anything that could have delayed or prevented O this month? I say this because you're on day 19 with no ovulation, no positive OPK but you have had fertile signs since day 10.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Well this is my first cycle since giving birth to my daughter Feb. of last year. (last one before that was in may of 2010). I am also still BF DD and moving at the end of the month. I usually O between CD12-14... and that's when I was expecting it. Also I was using OPK's but after I used my last one I noticed that the expiration date had passed so I'm not even sure if the negatives I was getting were real or not....Click to expand...

I just remembered that you're BF'ing :dohh:
dohh: to me not remembering, not the BF'ing, ofc :haha:)

In that case, a wacky chart is normal. Like I said before, you're producing more prolactin, and therefore you O may be delayed or prevented. But also, like I said before, you don't have to give up BF'ing to TTC and you shouldn't have to.

Did you join the thread I linked you to before?

And how old was the OPK? x


----------



## La Mere

WantingABubba said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantingABubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> can you lovely ladies take a look at my chart? please and tell me what you think?
> 
> :hi:
> 
> When do you usually O?
> 
> Is there anything that could have delayed or prevented O this month? I say this because you're on day 19 with no ovulation, no positive OPK but you have had fertile signs since day 10.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Well this is my first cycle since giving birth to my daughter Feb. of last year. (last one before that was in may of 2010). I am also still BF DD and moving at the end of the month. I usually O between CD12-14... and that's when I was expecting it. Also I was using OPK's but after I used my last one I noticed that the expiration date had passed so I'm not even sure if the negatives I was getting were real or not....Click to expand...
> 
> I just remembered that you're BF'ing :dohh:
> dohh: to me not remembering, not the BF'ing, ofc :haha:)
> 
> In that case, a wacky chart is normal. Like I said before, you're producing more prolactin, and therefore you O may be delayed or prevented. But also, like I said before, you don't have to give up BF'ing to TTC and you shouldn't have to.
> 
> Did you join the thread I linked you to before?
> 
> And how old was the OPK? xClick to expand...

LOL it's okay hun... And yes I did. Haven't gotten any replies yet... If i remember correctly it expired in dec 2010


----------



## LittleBunnie

:hugs: Just popping in. Hehe. I'm on CD 10 as of 34mins ago.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I'd love any fellow chart stalkers to take a peek at mine if you ladies don't mind. :) This is my first cycle on soy, and last cycle was 97 days and annovulatory.

We were going to SMEP this cycle, but that kind of went out the window as DH has been sick. I got an ALMOST positive OPK on CD16-17 and then a temp dip on CD18...so I thought CD18 was ovulation.

I played around with my temps after that and FF would tell me CD20....which sucked, but ok. NOW when I play around with my temps (since it still hasn't given me crosshairs) it's telling me CD22. WHAT THE HECK, FF?????

So now I don't know if I even O'd, and if not, then I think i'm out since we haven't DTD at all this week. :(

TTC is so frustrating some days. Grrrr.


----------



## rmsh1

I dont know enough about charting, but if your temps keep going up now, it looks like CD22


----------



## Excalibur

I had a temp dip yesterday but it's shot up today. I haven't had a Positive OPK yet either, I tested today and the line on my Digi is darker than the one I did yesterday! :wacko:


----------



## Jessica28

Excalibur said:


> I had a temp dip yesterday but it's shot up today. I haven't had a Positive OPK yet either, I tested today and the line on my Digi is darker than the one I did yesterday! :wacko:

What CD are you on? Cd 10 for me and no sign of a + opk, I assume this is normal?!


----------



## rmsh1

I had a super long cycle this month, no positive OPK til CD28!


----------



## BabyDust20

Hi girls how are you all today? Any of you testing soon? :) xx


----------



## rmsh1

I am 3dpo, hoping to hold out til 12dpo til I test :)


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica28 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> I had a temp dip yesterday but it's shot up today. I haven't had a Positive OPK yet either, I tested today and the line on my Digi is darker than the one I did yesterday! :wacko:
> 
> What CD are you on? Cd 10 for me and no sign of a + opk, I assume this is normal?!Click to expand...

I'm on CD14. It depends on your cycle length etc as to when you should Ov.


----------



## La Mere

HI, ladies, how are y'all today? I was hoping if one of y'all could take a peek at my chart and tell me what you think? I know it's probably a little early to tell anything, I'm just getting anxious and impatient lol. Thank you in advance, ladies! :flower:


----------



## pluck15

Kind of a random question for you ladies. Do you know of anyone that got a BFP without having any symptoms? I'm supposedly 8 or 9 days away from testing but haven't had any symptoms of AF or a BFP. Just wondering if that means I'm out? Or if there is still hope.


----------



## Bookity

pluck15 said:


> Kind of a random question for you ladies. Do you know of anyone that got a BFP without having any symptoms? I'm supposedly 8 or 9 days away from testing but haven't had any symptoms of AF or a BFP. Just wondering if that means I'm out? Or if there is still hope.

I had no symptoms before my first BFP. I only took a test because DH and I had an appointment to see a fertility specialist and I thought "might as well". LOL.


----------



## lmk423

I'm new here and I'd love a buddy! I'm at about 7dpo and CD 19. I plan to test on March 25th :)


----------



## Katia-xO

pluck15 said:


> Kind of a random question for you ladies. Do you know of anyone that got a BFP without having any symptoms? I'm supposedly 8 or 9 days away from testing but haven't had any symptoms of AF or a BFP. Just wondering if that means I'm out? Or if there is still hope.

I had every symptom under the sun every month I wasn't pregnant for about 2 years.. This pregnancy I've had little to make me feel actually pregnant until 6-7weeks when they hit a bit more :) x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im out i think
typical a day before expected :(


----------



## Excalibur

Pluck - The only symptom I had before I found out I was Pregnant was a very little spot of Implantation Bleeding, I thought it was AF at first but the knew something wasn't right when no more arrived :wacko:

Iml - Welcome to the thread hun :hi: Good luck with your testing :dust:

Becy - Noooo!! :af:


----------



## Becyboo__x

my wee was normal color but when wiping was browny\reddy so 
im assuming it is :nope:


----------



## Excalibur

Becy - Hope the :witch: stays away!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Katia-xO

Brown could be old blood! Fingers crossed she stays away x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Well ill keep updated as im not having a flow as of yet
its brown\reddy color cm when wiping but normal color
wee.. so im abit confused but think may be building up x


----------



## jrwifey18

Hello my lovely chica how's ttc been well u can put me down for a bfp cuz that's what I got on two pg test going to the clinic next monday to confirm it but me and fiance are so happy wishing u all the luck in the world and plz dnt give up all those months it took to get our lil blessing I wouldn't have changed it for the world baby dust


----------



## Katia-xO

Congrats!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

jrwifey - Congratulations hun. Wishing you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## Jessica28

JrWifey - So happy for you. I hope all the girls in this thread are just as lucky! Hope all goes well!


----------



## Jessica28

Congrats.
Hope we are all just as lucky pretty soon!


----------



## La Mere

lmk423 said:


> I'm new here and I'd love a buddy! I'm at about 7dpo and CD 19. I plan to test on March 25th :)

Hi, hun! Good luck to you! :dust:


----------



## La Mere

jrwifey18 said:


> Hello my lovely chica how's ttc been well u can put me down for a bfp cuz that's what I got on two pg test going to the clinic next monday to confirm it but me and fiance are so happy wishing u all the luck in the world and plz dnt give up all those months it took to get our lil blessing I wouldn't have changed it for the world baby dust

Congratulations, hun!


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations Jrwifey!! :wohoo: 
Hope more of you ladies get your bfp soon! xx


----------



## gemmy

congrats jrwifey - fantastic news, how long were you trying? 

how is everyone today? 

i have been packing as moving thursday. hopefully it will make my cycle go fast. cd7 today so by the time we are in will need to start bding again! terrible how we only bother at ovulation time! think it's because you are going like mad for a week then need a rest lol.

i had some weird cm earlier - like loads and loads when i showered and it was stretching between my fingers - that isnt right for cd7 is it? might not opk until monday cd 12 as i only have six digi and last three months have had smile on cd 14, cd15, cd17. 

:dust: to all x


----------



## Excalibur

Gemmy - Are you excited about moving? :D I agree when you say you need a rest after BD'ing for Ov time, it's tiring work :haha: 

I'm still waiting for O which is later than normal :wacko:


----------



## jrwifey18

gemmy said:


> congrats jrwifey - fantastic news, how long were you trying?
> 
> how is everyone today?
> 
> i have been packing as moving thursday. hopefully it will make my cycle go fast. cd7 today so by the time we are in will need to start bding again! terrible how we only bother at ovulation time! think it's because you are going like mad for a week then need a rest lol.
> 
> i had some weird cm earlier - like loads and loads when i showered and it was stretching between my fingers - that isnt right for cd7 is it? might not opk until monday cd 12 as i only have six digi and last three months have had smile on cd 14, cd15, cd17.
> 
> :dust: to all x

Thanks I was trying for 8 months whoo the longest 8 months of my life gd luck to u


----------



## WantingABubba

Hello guys! Sorry I've been MIA!

I've decided to take a short break from TTC and we're going to NTNP for this month, maybe the next too. I just wanna take a break from all the heartache, plus I want to concentrate on losing some of this weight so I'm healthy and have a cute baby bump ;)

Not sure whether to stop charting for now, as it would BUG me to have an unfinished chart, but I didn't even temp today as I forgot! Me? Forget?! :haha:

Don't even know if we can conceive this month as poor OH is having some impotence problems :cry:

Hope everyone is okay xx

P.S - I'll still be around, and I'll still run the group :). It's not a 'complete break'.


----------



## TMullins12311

Congrats to all the BFPs!!


----------



## lmk423

...so I'm 8dpo and I had a wipe of blood tonight.... Is that bad?!


----------



## WantingABubba

Seems I've missed a lot! I'll read through and update the front page when I finish work and get home. Congrats to all the BFPs :dance:


----------



## WantingABubba

lmk423 said:


> ...so I'm 8dpo and I had a wipe of blood tonight.... Is that bad?!

It's perfect time for IB. Take a test in a few days, because if it is, you should be able to get a positive result within days.


----------



## lmk423

Really?? That makes me feel better... I was planning to test on Saturday or Sunday... I really hope this is my month! EDD would be my husbands bday :)


----------



## Excalibur

WantingABubba - Hope the weight loss journey is going well hun, keep up the good work! :thumbup: 

IMK - Definetly perfect time for IB hun. Fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## La Mere

Well, now on CD23 and still no O detected by FF... :cry: My temps stayed up for two days, but dipped right back down yesterday and today...


----------



## Excalibur

La Mere - Sorry you are having troubles with O, I'm in the same boat still! My temp rose this morning so got to see wether it stays there or not! Fingers crossed we O soon! :dust:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I OVULATED!!!!!!!!! :)

WOOOHOOO!!!!! After multiple annovulatory cycles, having FF decide I o'd is GREAT news. :D I still think I o'd just after my almost-positive OPK, which would put me at 8DPO, but FF decided i'm 4DPO....so either way, I at least ovulated. :)

YAY FOR SOY!

Sooooo hoping that this is my month, even though we didn't DTD as much as I would have liked. FF still has pregnancy charts with the same BD dates as us, so I guess we're not out until we're out. :)


Sorry WAB that you're getting discouraged. :hug:
Maybe NTNP will be the key for you. :)


LaMere & Excalibur - I o'd on CD22 according to FF, so you guys may just not be there yet. Hang in there.


----------



## Excalibur

CdnEquestrian - Yay for you Ov'ing! :happydance: I'm so happy for you hun! Wow, CD22?!? My cycle is only supposed to be 28 days lol! :wacko: I'm hoping my temps stay up to confirm over within the next couple of days. Thank you for your hope hun! :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

CdnEquestrian said:


> Thank you for your hope, hun! :flower: Congratulations on Ov'ing!:hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Think im staying on for next cycle even though my EDD would be
christmas day :dohh: .. was taking a break for a few months until
the hectic months clear but now im thinking what the hell :lol:

Not sure when to count as CD1 though as AF was due today as far as 
i know but my O was later this cycle so my AF was later.. but basically
started spotting yesterday and its the same today.. im guessing i will 
have spotting for 5 days so do i count CD1 as when i started spotting 
as im certain it will be for the same amount i have AF .. :shrug:


----------



## Excalibur

Becy - You normally count the first day of "flow" as CD1, not sure about spotting hun :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I know but i won't get a flow.. it will be 5 days of spotting
or a very very light flow.. so thats why i take it as CD1 :shrug:
im going to use CB ovulation tests this time and im charting soon
as my thermometer arrives i think this is the only way i could actually
find out when is O is etc x


----------



## Excalibur

Becy - In that case, class it as CD1 hun or wherever you are up to. Good luck with your charting and OPK's hun :dust:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Thanks ladies. :) CD22 is a WORLD better than my last cycle....no ovulation and it finally ended on CD97 after taking BCP, 2 a day for 14 days.


----------



## Excalibur

CdnEquestrian said:


> Thanks ladies. :) CD22 is a WORLD better than my last cycle....no ovulation and it finally ended on CD97 after taking BCP, 2 a day for 14 days.

You're welcome hun. Wow! 97 day cycle? No doubt you are glad that finally ended! :hugs:


----------



## rmsh1

CdnEquestrian said:


> Thanks ladies. :) CD22 is a WORLD better than my last cycle....no ovulation and it finally ended on CD97 after taking BCP, 2 a day for 14 days.

97 days must have been torture! Did the Dr say you might be more fertile after taking OCP for 14 days?

Glad your cycle was shorter this time round!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

No, she just said that a lot of people DO get pregnant soon after coming off BCP, because I was worried that it would mess with my cycles. They won't/don't prescribe provera up here apparently because it's an "outdated treatment" and I was BEGGING for it. lol


----------



## La Mere

My goodness, 97 days! I'm on pins and needles.. still waiting to seen if/when I o'ved and still packing up the house to move at the end of the month.. Gosh I'm so stressed lol Could I get one or two of you ladies to take a look at my chart today?


----------



## Shey

Wow 97 day cycle, that is crazy! I hope you get your BFP CdnEquestrian

How are you lovely ladies doing?


----------



## Coleey

Wow 97 days?! That must have been awful hun :hugs:



La Mere said:


> My goodness, 97 days! I'm on pins and needles.. still waiting to seen if/when I o'ved and still packing up the house to move at the end of the month.. Gosh I'm so stressed lol Could I get one or two of you ladies to take a look at my chart today?

Looking at your chart you haven't ovd yet, but I think your body might have been trying to. Hopefully you'll have a temp rise tomorrow :) xx


----------



## La Mere

Coleey said:


> Wow 97 days?! That must have been awful hun :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> My goodness, 97 days! I'm on pins and needles.. still waiting to seen if/when I o'ved and still packing up the house to move at the end of the month.. Gosh I'm so stressed lol Could I get one or two of you ladies to take a look at my chart today?
> 
> Looking at your chart you haven't ovd yet, but I think your body might have been trying to. Hopefully you'll have a temp rise tomorrow :) xxClick to expand...

Thank you hun. I've been having some slight cramping on my left side only for the past couple of days, not sure what that means.. but it's been kinda dull this morning


----------



## Excalibur

La Mere - I'm still in the same boat as you hun. Waiting to O. It's taking the mick now, the longer it takes, the more we are going to get stressed out and prolong it even more! Lol!


----------



## La Mere

Well, I took my temp this morning, entered it into FF and got my cross-hairs!! According to them, I O'ved on CD19 and am now 6DPO. Take a peek and let me know what you think of it.. lol..


----------



## Excalibur

La Mere - Looks good to me hun, looks like you did Ov on CD19! :happydance: I Ov'd today according to my OPK's and my chart :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im very confused.. and i may confuse people too as its not
normal for me this..

I was due AF 18th march.. but i O later (if i did at all) but
got + opk later then usual so took AF as it was coming 21st
march instead but iv not had a flow i checked my cervix and
there was abit of blood on the 20th.. but nothing coming out
this has been for 4 days now no flow not even spotting really
its all just on my cervix and only know its there when using tampax
but only the tip has clay color cm on it...

So when do i count CD1 as and how am i going to know when
next AF is due .. i thought all i can do is count CD1 as
20th even though you shouldn't count spotting as AF .. but by
the looks this what is happening is lasting the 5 days what i usually
would get AF..

Sorry to confuse anyone just really need some advise about it
hoping we can still do this cycle even though im relying on opk's
to help me out just hope i don't miss it


----------



## Coleey

Yaay for ov girls! Good luck to you both! Just keep bdin for a little while more la mere just to cover your bases, as your ff crosshairs are dotted. :)

If your af doesn't go into full flow hun, I'd class either the first day of spotting or the day you had spotting the most as cd1 :hugs: xx


----------



## La Mere

Excalibur said:


> La Mere - Looks good to me hun, looks like you did Ov on CD19! :happydance: I Ov'd today according to my OPK's and my chart :happydance:

:happydance: Yay for both of us!! :happydance: FX'd for both of us as well. :dust:


----------



## La Mere

Coleey said:


> Yaay for ov girls! Good luck to you both! Just keep bdin for a little while more la mere just to cover your bases, as your ff crosshairs are dotted. :)
> 
> If your af doesn't go into full flow hun, I'd class either the first day of spotting or the day you had spotting the most as cd1 :hugs: xx

Hehe, not a problem for OH! We :sex: this morning and I'm sure we will again tonight!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Coleey - Thank you so much hun :hugs: xxx

La Mere - Fingers crossed for us both hun! :happydance: Let's get those BFP's! :dust:


----------



## Coleey

I really hope you both get your bfps! :hugs:

What a great time to ov aswell, it's the weeeeeekend! xx


----------



## Excalibur

Coleey - Thank you hun :hugs: I really hope we do aswell, would be such an amazing early birthday present! :happydance: Yay, a weekend packed with :sex: haha! xxx


----------



## gemmy

Hello! Well I have an update finally so I am writing this in my journal and on my regular threads so sorry if you are seeing double :) or triple :)

Hope all you girlies are doing well :)

I got my smiley today :) cd13 so looks like O isn't delayed this month. I love updating my ff with a temp, a postitive opk and a BD :)

We dtd yesterday so I feel like we are in! However we hadn't all month so we hadn't done our usual "freshen up the sperm" session. However I had a hunch. Yesterday I had to kind of hint that I had ewcm. Well I know you shouldn't tell them these things but I can't help myself. My opk was negative yesterday but I just knew we needed to do it. It is oh birthday today so although we are both working I feel positive we can dtd tonight and in the morning as no work for either of us tomorrow. Maybe again wednesday and thursday. Prehaps this month rather than dtd loads leading up to O we could o it loads after! Also feeling happier that we could be exchanging contracts today on our home. I had a massive feeling though as I brushed my teeth that a :) smile :) was coming (on the opk). I kept getting excited and though nah....but there was the smile that brightened my morning. Plus the glorious sunshine :)

FX for a baby in time for christmas :dust:


----------



## Jessica28

Awesome news Gemmy!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Gemmy - That's great news! Hope you catch that egg! :D :dust:


----------



## La Mere

Gemmy- Hope you catch that egg!! :dust: what do you think of my cart, ladies?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Yay Gemmy!!
hope you catch it i think were due to test on the same
day 13th? unless im mistaken :lol: 

I got neg on opk today but im thinking thursday will be + and
i will O CD12.. (which is normal for me) so FX'ed


----------



## Excalibur

La Mere - I think your chart is looking good hun. Fingers crossed! :dust: 

Becy - Hope you get a Positive OPK soon hun :dust:


----------



## La Mere

Excaliber- Thanks hun. I think you're chart looks good as well! Hopefully we will get our BFPs soon! :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

La Mere - Thank you hun :D I hope we do. Sending lot's of :dust:


----------



## Shey

Well I took a test on sunday and got a faint line so im gonna retest soon


----------



## Excalibur

Shey - Good luck for your next test hun :dust:


----------



## Shey

Thanks Excalibur and good luck to you to


----------



## Excalibur

Shey - You're welcome hun. Thank you so much :hugs:


----------



## La Mere

Shey- Good luck on your next test, hun! :dust: FX'd for you!!!


----------



## gemmy

Becyboo__x said:


> Yay Gemmy!!
> hope you catch it i think were due to test on the same
> day 13th? unless im mistaken :lol:
> 
> I got neg on opk today but im thinking thursday will be + and
> i will O CD12.. (which is normal for me) so FX'ed

Originally I put down 13th on the april testing thread like you but that was ff predicting based on last month. Now I haven't ovulated so late this time I have pulled it back to the 9th.... Fxed for you!

Good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## WantingABubba

Omg, I've missed so much. Time to skim through the pages and see if there's anything to update on the front page :blush:

Hope you're all good, girlies. I see we have a new member and a beautiful :bfp:? :dance:


----------



## WantingABubba

Okay, front page updated. 39 ladies, 6 BFPs, right? Anyone else have a BFP up their sleeve they want to let me know about? :haha:


----------



## BabyDust20

Hi girls, hope you're all well, sorry I've been a bit quiet, but been sleeping alot as I am exhausted! Just keeping you updated, I have my early scan tomorrow, well let you all know the outcome :) xx


----------



## rmsh1

WantingABubba said:


> Okay, front page updated. 39 ladies, 6 BFPs, right? Anyone else have a BFP up their sleeve they want to let me know about? :haha:

I wish! Suspect AF is coming today :cry:


----------



## Excalibur

BabyDust - Good luck with your scan today hun, hope all is well :dust: xxx


----------



## Jessica28

Yay for cross hairs today! 3 DPO and oFfically in the 2ww!


----------



## rmsh1

Congrats Jess!

AFM, pretty sure AF is on her way, started spotting yesterday, brown CM today


----------



## MummyWant2be

Jessica28 said:


> Yay for cross hairs today! 3 DPO and oFfically in the 2ww!

Let the stressing begin..FX'd for u :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Coleey

Good luck ladies! :hugs: xx


----------



## Jessica28

Thanks Guys. Deep down I really don't feel like this is my month but maybe that is because of all that is happened. I really don't feel confident that it will ever happen again.

Anyone ever do the needle and thread thingy? Everytime I do it, it always comes out 1 for me and stops and it makes me nervous. I can't help that I am superstitious! OH HATES it! I also hate the fact that I didn't get a + opk ever and I didn't even bother doing it today.OH and I plan to keeping dtd every other day until Af shows up and pray she doesn't. 

Anyone else here just start the 2WW?


----------



## MummyWant2be

Jessica28 said:


> Thanks Guys. Deep down I really don't feel like this is my month but maybe that is because of all that is happened. I really don't feel confident that it will ever happen again.
> 
> Anyone ever do the needle and thread thingy? Everytime I do it, it always comes out 1 for me and stops and it makes me nervous. I can't help that I am superstitious! OH HATES it! I also hate the fact that I didn't get a + opk ever and I didn't even bother doing it today.OH and I plan to keeping dtd every other day until Af shows up and pray she doesn't.
> 
> Anyone else here just start the 2WW?

what's the needle and thread thingy hun?:blush:


----------



## Jessica28

MummyWant2be said:


> Jessica28 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Guys. Deep down I really don't feel like this is my month but maybe that is because of all that is happened. I really don't feel confident that it will ever happen again.
> 
> Anyone ever do the needle and thread thingy? Everytime I do it, it always comes out 1 for me and stops and it makes me nervous. I can't help that I am superstitious! OH HATES it! I also hate the fact that I didn't get a + opk ever and I didn't even bother doing it today.OH and I plan to keeping dtd every other day until Af shows up and pray she doesn't.
> 
> Anyone else here just start the 2WW?
> 
> what's the needle and thread thingy hun?:blush:Click to expand...

It is when you oull the needle (on the thread of course) through your fingers, then turn your hand over and hold the needles above the palm of your hand and if it swings back and forth it means boy and if it goes around in a circle it means girl. You do that until the needle stops swinging altogether. It is supposed to detemine the number of children you will have and the sex.

Although, my best friend (I just watched her 3d ultrasound live) was supposed to have a boy first but its 100% girl so i know I shouldn't put much faith it in!


----------



## BabyDust20

Thanks excalibur, thought I was 7+2 but according to my scan today I'm only 5+5. I am shocked as this means I got my first positive at just over 2 weeks and I'm sure that isn't possible :/ but anyway I saw a tiny heartbeat so I'm not too worried :) x


----------



## Katia-xO

BabyDust20 said:


> Thanks excalibur, thought I was 7+2 but according to my scan today I'm only 5+5. I am shocked as this means I got my first positive at just over 2 weeks and I'm sure that isn't possible :/ but anyway I saw a tiny heartbeat so I'm not too worried :) x

Don't be worried, I was 4w4d at my first scan and saw absolutely nothing but what could have been a 'water bubble', no pole, no measurable sac etc.. went back 2 weeks later when I should have been nearly 6w4d and was measured at 5.5-6 weeks yet saw a baba with a heartbeat - to which worried me no end as I thought there was something wrong with it!!

Then I went for a scan last wk at what I should have been 11 weeks (sticking to what dates I thought, not previous scans) and I measured 11 weeks perfectly, baby had caught up and was dating as it should.. :cloud9: x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Jessica28 said:


> MummyWant2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica28 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Guys. Deep down I really don't feel like this is my month but maybe that is because of all that is happened. I really don't feel confident that it will ever happen again.
> 
> Anyone ever do the needle and thread thingy? Everytime I do it, it always comes out 1 for me and stops and it makes me nervous. I can't help that I am superstitious! OH HATES it! I also hate the fact that I didn't get a + opk ever and I didn't even bother doing it today.OH and I plan to keeping dtd every other day until Af shows up and pray she doesn't.
> 
> Anyone else here just start the 2WW?
> 
> what's the needle and thread thingy hun?:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> It is when you oull the needle (on the thread of course) through your fingers, then turn your hand over and hold the needles above the palm of your hand and if it swings back and forth it means boy and if it goes around in a circle it means girl. You do that until the needle stops swinging altogether. It is supposed to detemine the number of children you will have and the sex.
> 
> Although, my best friend (I just watched her 3d ultrasound live) was supposed to have a boy first but its 100% girl so i know I shouldn't put much faith it in!Click to expand...

I haven't heard of the number bit of that but my mamar did this on
me but called "ring test" .. and it went round in a circle for me.. and i had
a boy :lol: .. i don't have faith in it just a thing i think but its all for
the fun :winkwink:


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Yay for Cross Hairs!! Welcome to the 2WW! :happydance: I am 5DPO so I'm 2 days infront of you :hugs: 

Rsmh - Nooooo! :af: :growlmad:

BabyDust - Aww don't be worried hun, won't help you or baby :hugs: Awww, bet you were glad you saw a little Heartbeat. Bet that was reassuring! :D 

Katia - Glad to hear all is well with your Pregnancy hun :D


----------



## La Mere

Still no sign of AF but OH wants me to wait even longer before testing! Don't know if I'll be able to.. He's also thinking it might be stress from our upcoming move, which will be happening this weekend.


----------



## rmsh1

La Mere, stress cannot delay AF, it just delays ovulation (so I have read). Might be time to test.... I will be testing tomorrow morning too


----------



## La Mere

Well, I have had stress delay AF before so, Idk... But I will be trying to test in the morning. If I can get to the store this evening.


----------



## Becyboo__x

You can get delayed AF due to stress.. its one of the main reasons
other then pregnancy obviously that a period is late iv been told this
so many times by my doctor :lol:

I hope AF stays away for you!!
and i hope you can get some tests!! FX'ed for :bfp: :dust:


----------



## rmsh1

Ahh OK, i must just read too much on the net! LOL 

I got that info from here - 
https://www.americanpregnancy.org/gettingpregnant/understandingovulation.html
under the section called "The Ovulation Cycle Divided into Two Parts"


----------



## CdnEquestrian

FF took away my O date, unless I discard today's and yesterday's temps. I just thought my temps were diving because AF was on the way. Now i'm worried that I have a progesterone deficiency because of how many times it dips below the coverline. :(


----------



## La Mere

CdnEquestrian said:


> FF took away my O date, unless I discard today's and yesterday's temps. I just thought my temps were diving because AF was on the way. Now i'm worried that I have a progesterone deficiency because of how many times it dips below the coverline. :(

:hugs: I'm sorry, hun. I hope you figure out what's going on there....



rmsh1 said:


> Ahh OK, i must just read too much on the net! LOL
> 
> I got that info from here -
> https://www.americanpregnancy.org/gettingpregnant/understandingovulation.html
> under the section called "The Ovulation Cycle Divided into Two Parts"

LOL, it might just be different for different women. I've just had too much experience with stress related delays.... and thanks for the link!! :)



Becyboo__x said:


> You can get delayed AF due to stress.. its one of the main reasons
> other then pregnancy obviously that a period is late iv been told this
> so many times by my doctor :lol:
> 
> I hope AF stays away for you!!
> and i hope you can get some tests!! FX'ed for :bfp: :dust:

Thank you, Becyboo!! Still no AF this morning, actually made it to the store last night and in getting everything else forgot to grab a HPT!!! Didn't help the OH was rushing to get back home.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Got my + opk today :happydance:


----------



## La Mere

Becyboo_x - :happydance: Yay!


----------



## newlywedlife

Hi Everyone! I haven't been on in awhile and just saw a message for this group! Could you please update me on the front page, I got my BFP 2/14 :) Can't wait to see all the other BFP's!!


----------



## Excalibur

Becy - Yay for Positive OPK! :happydance: Catch that egg girl! :spermy: :dust: 

Newlywedlife - Congratulations hun, I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Shey

I retested and its still faint


----------



## Jessica28

Faint or not a positive is still a positive!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Shey - As Jess said hun, wether it's faint or not, a line is a line! Congratulations hun, I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months :D


----------



## Shey

Thank u ladies!


----------



## RAFwife

Hi girls, got your message - sorry I've not been posting much but I've not been on BnB since last BFN. Was just so down last time, struggling with TTC quite a bit :( seems like we're doing everything right and it's still not happening for us. It's so lovely to see the BFPs on here but I was finding it a bit much considering I've never had one :( However, back with a (trying to be!) positive attitude - tomorrow will be 1dpo on cycle 6 for me. How's everyone getting on? :)


----------



## Excalibur

RAF - Welcome back hun :hugs:

Sorry to hear you were feeling down about the whole TTC thing, I must admit, it does get to you when you know for a fact that you are doing everything you possibly can but it still never happens for you. Hopefully this cycle will be your lucky one and will see a nice BFP at the end of it! Fingers crossed for you hun :dust:


----------



## RAFwife

Thanks for the lovely reply Excalibur :hugs: It's replies like that which make me wish I hadn't stayed away, I appreciate the support. I'm not the only one getting disappointed, need to keep things in perspective. Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Excalibur

RAF - You're more than welcome hun. We are all here to help and support each other through thick and thin of our TTC journeys :hugs: I'm on 9DPO hun :flower:


----------



## La Mere

Excalibur - Congratulations, on your BFP! Still waiting on mine, gonna get a couple HPT's tomorrow when I go into town as AF has still not reared her ugly head. (4 days late now). Successfully got moved and are now trying to settle in.


----------



## RAFwife

Wow, congrats Excalibur!!! So pleased for you :)
Could anyone spare a minute to look at my chart? FF gave me my crosshairs today, although I'm sure I'm only 2dpo! Finally got my first positive opk on day 21 and had loads of ewcm too - but FF has put me ovulating on day 20. I know there was a slight temp rise, but nothing more than my usual ups and downs?
Any input would be appreciated!

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Excalibur

La Mere - Thank you so much hun :hugs: Good luck for when you test and lot's of sticky baby :dust: 

RAF - Thank you hun :hugs: Your Cross Hairs line is dotted, which means it's a possible Ov I think, it puts Ov the day before your 1st of 3 temp rises :)


----------



## WantingABubba

I've been away for too long! Two more :bfp:s?! Amazing! Me thinks I've created a lucky BFP group here ;)

*Just to clarify. Stress can NOT delay AF. It's impossible. The LP is pretty much fixed. If you're stressed before ovulation, that can delay O, which in turn will delay AF. I had that last cycle. But, no, it's a fact that stress can't delay AF.*

As for me, there is no TTC or even NTNP to talk of. OH and I haven't had sex for weeks. Since last ovulation time, actually. We're having some issues right now :cry:

I haven't been tracking my cycle either, I'm CD20 today, though, I think. Sigh.

Hope everyone's okay. Missed you girls :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

^^ 
Thats not what my GP told me he told me its 1 of the main reasons
AF can be delayed and also alot of health websites say it too its not
impossible stress can change your cycle aswell like if you have a heavy cycle
and then a light one or if you have spotting instead of a flow.. (its not always
the case it could be a number of other things) buts its not to be ruled out i 
had a number of tests done quite awhile ago and the reason my flow keept
being late was due to stress


----------



## Excalibur

WantingABubba - I'm sorry to hear you and OH are having a complicated time at the moment, hope you manage to resolve things soon :hugs:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Wow congrats to all the new BFP's


----------



## lxb

woo... congrats to BFP! :happydance:

Maybe I can be one of the lucky ones by end of this month!
Currently on CD6 (AF should be leaving end of today!) - I usually have 30day cycle

WantingABubba: Hope everything works out with u & ur OH :flower:


----------



## Excalibur

lxb - Thank you hun :hugs: 

Hope you will be joining the BFP's very soon!

Sending lot's of :dust: to you all xxx


----------



## Mexx

Congratulations excalibur. Amazing news to log on and see :) did you do anything different this month? 
Xxxx


----------



## Excalibur

Mexx said:


> Congratulations excalibur. Amazing news to log on and see :) did you do anything different this month?
> Xxxx

Thank you very much hun :hugs: The only thing we did different was I took Evening Primrose Oil from AF up to Ov and also we BD's less, rather than more, as I think the more you BD, you weaken the sperm. Maybe that was the cause, I'm not sure. :) xxx


----------



## Mexx

I'll try the evening Primrose oil next month if i'm unlucky this time. Just started my two week wait so hopefully positive news here too x
Was so pleased to see your positive news :D 
xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Mexx said:


> I'll try the evening Primrose oil next month if i'm unlucky this time. Just started my two week wait so hopefully positive news here too x
> Was so pleased to see your positive news :D
> xxx

The Evening Primrose really helped with my CM :D I say anything is worth a try hehe. Fingers crossed and lot's of baby :dust: your way hun! 

Aww thank you so much hun :hugs::D xxx


----------



## La Mere

:cry: Well, I had 2 BFN's and AF came yesterday morning. :cry: Congratulations again to the ladies who got their BFP's this month!! Hoping you have a healthy happy 9 months! :flower: FX'd for this next cycle!


----------



## Coleey

I'm sorry hun :hugs: Sending lots of baby dust your way for this cycle xx


----------



## Excalibur

La Mere - Really sorry AF got you hun :hugs::( I wish you all the best of luck for next cycle :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Shey

La Mere Im sorry AF got you.


----------



## Excalibur

Shey - How is Pregnancy treating you chick? :D xxx


----------



## Shey

Excalibur said:


> Shey - How is Pregnancy treating you chick? :D xxx

Ok, had a bit of MS. how about you?


----------



## Excalibur

Shey said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Shey - How is Pregnancy treating you chick? :D xxx
> 
> Ok, had a bit of MS. how about you?Click to expand...


Aww really? Sorry to hear that hun, luckily MS hasn't hit me yet!

Not too bad thank you hun, tired all the time mainly, sore boobs and a bit of backache now and again xxx


----------



## La Mere

Thanks girls! :hugs: and thanks for all the :dust: I'm trying to be positive for this cycle, God willing I will get a sticky bean this cycle!!


----------



## hopobopo

HI there sorry I have been MIA!
Hope all is well and their are lots of BFP's!


----------



## RAFwife

Congrats to the new BFPs ladies!! H+H 9 months :)

I'm 10dpo today, was feeling so hopeful but woke up during the night with af cramps :( my body does this every month a few days before she hits, I'm absolutely gutted.
That's 6 failed cycles now, and I'm genuinely worried there's something wrong with me or DH. We're both young, healthy and fit, I temp and use opks, we've been using conceive plus and soft cups - why isn't it happening?
Would love a bit of support, just feeling so helpless like I'm fighting a losing battle :(


----------



## rmsh1

Don't give up yet RAFwife. We all go through the up and down periods. I am both positive and negative every day about TTC. And with my longer cycles, I feel I get less chances to concieve than those with shorter cycles. Funny when I was younger I thought have longer cycles was great, less AF than others! Now I just want shorter cycles LOL
You still dont know that AF is definitely coming, FX for you!


----------



## Coleey

Big hugs RAFwife :hugs: If it helps, I was very crampy the cycle I got my bfp and so many ladies have their normal af symptoms too. I conceived this lil one on my 7th cycle and I was worried too as my son was conceived first cycle and I had scared myself by reading about secondary infertility. You're not out yet, don't give up hope :hugs: xx


----------



## RAFwife

Thanks girls, I appreciate the support.
Just spoken to a close friend, she's just announced that she's 12 weeks pregnant - not even trying with her 'on again off again boyfriend' - it just doesn't make sense lol, it seems the more you plan for a baby the harder it is to conceive :( Away for another cry...


----------



## SazraD

RAFwife I understand how you're feeling completely. We have done 12 months NTNP followed by 6 cycles of BDing on the right days (I temp) and still no luck :-( I get hopeful every cycle knowing we done it at the right time then when AF approaches I really struggle lately. We're both 26 and both fit and healthy, slim etc. I am currently seeing a fertility specialist now though :-(. I know 6 months feels like such a long time but it really isn't, just keep your chin up and try to remain positive... good things come to those who wait


----------



## Excalibur

RAFwife - There's not really much I can say apart from what the other ladies have said, don't give up hope though, it will happen for you, hopefully sooner rather than later :hugs:


----------



## RAFwife

Still no af, but been cramping so badly for the past few days and feeling very moody and emotional. Due tomorrow but don't think she'll hold out that long! My husband is still so positive, he insists it will happen for us because he just 'feels it' ...I wish I could feel it too! He's supporting me in wanting to see a doctor though - any advice? SazraD it sounds like we're in pretty similar situations, I'm so sorry things haven't happened for you yet. What was your first step in getting medical advice? Fxd x


----------



## La Mere

Know its probably to early to tell anything, but would y'all mind taking a peek at my chart?


----------



## gemmy

La Mere said:


> Know its probably to early to tell anything, but would y'all mind taking a peek at my chart?

chart progressing nicely, looks like you are gearing up to ovulate like me. how are you feeling this cycle? i need to get some bding in but we'Re both tired. cd11 so need to hurry up! good luck!


----------



## SazraD

SazraD said:


> RAFwife I understand how you're feeling completely. We have done 12 months NTNP followed by 6 cycles of BDing on the right days (I temp) and still no luck :-( I get hopeful every cycle knowing we done it at the right time then when AF approaches I really struggle lately. We're both 26 and both fit and healthy, slim etc. I am currently seeing a fertility specialist now though :-(. I know 6 months feels like such a long time but it really isn't, just keep your chin up and try to remain positive... good things come to those who wait




I went to my GP wondering if I had pcos, as I have irregular cycles and I think I have a little excess hair (but that may just be because I am dark). My GP told me that I am too slim to have it and only overweight/obese people have it but done blood tests and a pelvic exam anyway. I asked him which cycle day I should get bloods done and he said it didn't matter - results came back normal.

However he then referred me to a specialist and on my initital appt with the specialist he said it is very likely that I do have polycystic ovaries if I have irregular periods and that it is different from the syndrome. He was not happy that my GP told me I didn't have it based on my weight and apparently it doesn't always show in bloods, as it depends on the severity. 

He arranged for me to get a HSG test done to check tubes, ultrasound of my ovaries etc and blood tests on days 3 and 21. I have had all the tests done and I am going back on 09 May for a diangosis and to see if I need to go on Clomid. 

I got my first appointment date through quite quickly and then the follow up appt will be 3 months after the date of the first appt with all the other tests being carried out in between the two.

I'm definitely glad that I've took the step to try and see if anything is wrong.


----------



## La Mere

gemmy said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Know its probably to early to tell anything, but would y'all mind taking a peek at my chart?
> 
> chart progressing nicely, looks like you are gearing up to ovulate like me. how are you feeling this cycle? i need to get some bding in but we'Re both tired. cd11 so need to hurry up! good luck!Click to expand...

Thank you hun! I feel pretty good this cycle, hopeful. I've seemed to have a lot more energy this cycle :blush: I'm glad someone finally said something other than "its too early to tell anything." That's all any of the other girls in the other thread I post in will ever say. Thinking about just not posting there anymore. Good luck to you too, Gemmy!! :dust:


----------



## WantingABubba

Hello everyone! Missed you all x


----------



## WantingABubba

Becyboo__x said:


> ^^
> Thats not what my GP told me he told me its 1 of the main reasons
> AF can be delayed and also alot of health websites say it too its not
> impossible stress can change your cycle aswell like if you have a heavy cycle
> and then a light one or if you have spotting instead of a flow.. (its not always
> the case it could be a number of other things) buts its not to be ruled out i
> had a number of tests done quite awhile ago and the reason my flow keept
> being late was due to stress

Well then he doesn't know his stuff, hun. GPs chat a lot of rubbish, I know my one does.

Like I said, your LP is pretty much fixed. It can vary by a few days, but nothing more. *Ovulation* can be delayed by stress, which in turn makes AF late, but once you ovulate, stress is not going to delay your period. How can it? Your body won't produce progesterone forever, and it's the progesterone decreasing that causes the uterine lining to shed and AF to start. The corpus luteum has to die sometime, and it won't stay alive for stress.


----------



## WantingABubba

lxb said:


> WantingABubba: Hope everything works out with u & ur OH :flower:

It didn't in the end, but thanks hun x


----------



## La Mere

what do y'all think of my chart at this point?


----------



## La Mere

Boy, this thread has been so quiet lately....


----------



## Excalibur

All BnB has been quiet lately :wacko:


----------



## gemmy

La Mere said:


> Boy, this thread has been so quiet lately....

I'm still here! Looks like you are still waiting to o. are you using opk at all?


----------



## jogu07

Can I join in?


----------



## La Mere

No, I haven't this cycle. Didn't have much luck with them last cycle at all, so I'm kinda undecided whether I want to try using them again. According to FF, they expect me to O tomorrow or the next day, from all the info from my last cycle. FX'd though....


----------



## WantingABubba

jogu07 said:


> Can I join in?

I'll add your name x


----------



## lmk423

I just read through all these posts to keep my mind off of myself!... .but I have to ask--
I am currently 2 days late for AF and I got a BFN this morning.... any hope for me still or is the witch just trying to be fashionably late?

I have super sore boobs (and that is NOT typical for me), no cramps.
I am a little nauseous for the past couple days, I have a runny nose and my face and back (which never happens!) are breaking out. I have had a couple spells of a wipe or two of brown CM or clearly old blood-- but they are few and far between over the past week or so..... I haven't used a pantyliner or tampon or anything....

I'm saying a prayer, but I don't wanna get my hopes up. Any words of wisdom?


----------



## jogu07

WantingABubba said:


> jogu07 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join in?
> 
> I'll add your name xClick to expand...

Thanks WAB....think this is the lucky thread and hope we all get our BFP's soon...!!!

We have been tryin for almost 1.5 yrs now, have PCOS and hypothyroid...!!!
Hoping for a miracle to happen...!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Tad confused..
I didn't do my opk's from CD8 when i usually start them..
as i forgot to take them with me when i was with OH
but i did on CD10 and got a + then i did again yesterday and got
another + and todays is looking like another + .. but from my chart
and temps its saying i O'ed on CD9 im abit confused as iv had like
watery cm over the weekend and then i had lotion white yesterday and today
iv got stretchy cloudy stuff.. ... whats going on!
I had pains on saturday and sunday like sharp pains to me that was O but
im confused why im getting + opk's still


----------



## La Mere

Well, I got my CH today! Now the waiting begins!


----------



## gemmy

My ch keep changing. yesterday they were cd14 and i was 7dpo, now they are cd17 and i am 5dpo which i had expected in the first place but when they appeared on 14 i was happy as felt further ahead. now longer to wait. just wishing my weeks away it's not good!

Good luck to you and everyone else still ttc :dust:


----------



## La Mere

gemmy said:


> My ch keep changing. yesterday they were cd14 and i was 7dpo, now they are cd17 and i am 5dpo which i had expected in the first place but when they appeared on 14 i was happy as felt further ahead. now longer to wait. just wishing my weeks away it's not good!
> 
> Good luck to you and everyone else still ttc :dust:

I'm 4dpo... pretty much knew when I would O, just with how long my cycle was last month, wasnt gonna expect much lol. Good luck, Gemmy! :dust:


----------



## La Mere

So, what you ladies think of my chart?


----------



## gemmy

La Mere said:


> So, what you ladies think of my chart?

I envy your chart - it looks fab! Brilliant rise and hoping it will stay up, good luck :dust:


----------



## gemmy

But if it did dip that could be implantation so don't worry. Im hoping that's what's going on either me but don't think its looking good as i believe i o earlier than it thinks therefore should be risen by now..


----------



## La Mere

gemmy said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> So, what you ladies think of my chart?
> 
> I envy your chart - it looks fab! Brilliant rise and hoping it will stay up, good luck :dust:Click to expand...




gemmy said:


> But if it did dip that could be implantation so don't worry. Im hoping that's what's going on either me but don't think its looking good as i believe i o earlier than it thinks therefore should be risen by now..

Thank you, Gemmy!! :hugs: I hope things start looking better for you and you get your BFP!!!


----------



## gemmy

I had a slight rise today so slightly hopeful but still feel like she is coming :( 10dpo so I could have a few more days or she could turn up now who knows.

How are you today La Mere?

How is everyone else??


----------



## Katia-xO

Just had a little look on the past few pages, it's soooo quiet without Bubba! 

I'm good thank you :) found out I'm on team pink on Monday. How are you lot doing? I hope you join me soon! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Katia - Yay for team Pink :D


----------



## Katia-xO

Thank you :) got some cute 3d pics on my journal, surprising how clear they are at just short of 17 weeks! 

How's your baba doing? X


----------



## Excalibur

Katia-xO said:


> Thank you :) got some cute 3d pics on my journal, surprising how clear they are at just short of 17 weeks!
> 
> How's your baba doing? X

You're welcome :) Ooo I'll have to have a nosey! Love your Avatar pic though :thumbup: 

I'm not sure how my baba is doing, not seen him/her yet. Worrying slightly today as I don't "feel" pregnant, not had many symptoms, but after doing a bit of research, I feel a little better thank you. Just hoping time flies to 9th May for our Booking in appointment where we will hopefully get our 12 week scan date! :D x


----------



## Katia-xO

Excalibur said:


> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :) got some cute 3d pics on my journal, surprising how clear they are at just short of 17 weeks!
> 
> How's your baba doing? X
> 
> You're welcome :) Ooo I'll have to have a nosey! Love your Avatar pic though :thumbup:
> 
> I'm not sure how my baba is doing, not seen him/her yet. Worrying slightly today as I don't "feel" pregnant, not had many symptoms, but after doing a bit of research, I feel a little better thank you. Just hoping time flies to 9th May for our Booking in appointment where we will hopefully get our 12 week scan date! :D xClick to expand...

Aw thank you :) she'd just finished yawning and was biting her bottom lip, the cutest thing ever!

I still don't feel pregnant you know! And a strong heartbeat of 145 on Monday so we may just be the lucky ones! Yeah, feels much more real when you have your first scan, I had to wait until nearly 15 weeks through the NHS and ended up private x


----------



## Excalibur

Katia-xO said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :) got some cute 3d pics on my journal, surprising how clear they are at just short of 17 weeks!
> 
> How's your baba doing? X
> 
> You're welcome :) Ooo I'll have to have a nosey! Love your Avatar pic though :thumbup:
> 
> I'm not sure how my baba is doing, not seen him/her yet. Worrying slightly today as I don't "feel" pregnant, not had many symptoms, but after doing a bit of research, I feel a little better thank you. Just hoping time flies to 9th May for our Booking in appointment where we will hopefully get our 12 week scan date! :D xClick to expand...
> 
> Aw thank you :) she'd just finished yawning and was biting her bottom lip, the cutest thing ever!
> 
> I still don't feel pregnant you know! And a strong heartbeat of 145 on Monday so we may just be the lucky ones! Yeah, feels much more real when you have your first scan, I had to wait until nearly 15 weeks through the NHS and ended up private xClick to expand...

You're welcome hun. Aww bless her :D 

I hope I'm that lucky too, after having a Miscarriage in January, it's just sending negative vibes through me, fingers crossed little baba is ok though :thumbup: 15 weeks? :shock: That's shocking!! x


----------



## Katia-xO

Excalibur said:


> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :) got some cute 3d pics on my journal, surprising how clear they are at just short of 17 weeks!
> 
> How's your baba doing? X
> 
> You're welcome :) Ooo I'll have to have a nosey! Love your Avatar pic though :thumbup:
> 
> I'm not sure how my baba is doing, not seen him/her yet. Worrying slightly today as I don't "feel" pregnant, not had many symptoms, but after doing a bit of research, I feel a little better thank you. Just hoping time flies to 9th May for our Booking in appointment where we will hopefully get our 12 week scan date! :D xClick to expand...
> 
> Aw thank you :) she'd just finished yawning and was biting her bottom lip, the cutest thing ever!
> 
> I still don't feel pregnant you know! And a strong heartbeat of 145 on Monday so we may just be the lucky ones! Yeah, feels much more real when you have your first scan, I had to wait until nearly 15 weeks through the NHS and ended up private xClick to expand...
> 
> You're welcome hun. Aww bless her :D
> 
> I hope I'm that lucky too, after having a Miscarriage in January, it's just sending negative vibes through me, fingers crossed little baba is ok though :thumbup: 15 weeks? :shock: That's shocking!! xClick to expand...

I hope you are! I had a mc at Christmas and got pregnant again with no af in between, they still made me wait 15 weeks :( I was a mess about the whole thing really even up until Monday, I've only just started to relax a little more x


----------



## gemmy

hi katia and excalibur - glad to hear you are both well.

yes it is sooo quiet now bubba isn't posting (hope you are ok out there)....

gorgeous 3d scans katia and it is not long at all until 9th may excalibur, you will have to post your pic for us to see.

enjoy your pregnancies, try to to worry, I never felt all that pregnant with my little boy until well into my 2nd trimester when I started to get bigger. You will worry the whole time though but the excitement will get more immense and outweigh the worry. :)


----------



## Excalibur

Katia - Thank you hun. Sorry to hear about your loss :(:hugs: Yeah it does cause you to worry a lot, worst thing a pregnant woman can do but, nothing we can do about it huh? :( xx

Gemmy - Hiya hun. It's only my booking in appointment on 9th May hun, not my scan date, wish it was though. Once we have a scan, I'll definetly post a pic for you all to see :) xx


----------



## gemmy

Excalibur said:


> Katia - Thank you hun. Sorry to hear about your loss :(:hugs: Yeah it does cause you to worry a lot, worst thing a pregnant woman can do but, nothing we can do about it huh? :( xx
> 
> Gemmy - Hiya hun. It's only my booking in appointment on 9th May hun, not my scan date, wish it was though. Once we have a scan, I'll definetly post a pic for you all to see :) xx

Oh yes, I have seen now how far you are. Well it will fly by before you know it :)


----------



## Excalibur

Gemmy - I hope so hun :D x


----------



## La Mere

Gemmy- Yay, for the rise!! FX'd for you!!! My temp spiked in a huge way this morning! I'm feeling nauseous, getting a little light headed at times... And have been totally pigging out. Plus my breast are super tender, even without my DD still BF...

Excaliber- Wow, has it really been 15 weeks already?!


----------



## gemmy

La Mere said:


> Gemmy- Yay, for the rise!! FX'd for you!!! My temp spiked in a huge way this morning! I'm feeling nauseous, getting a little light headed at times... And have been totally pigging out. Plus my breast are super tender, even without my DD still BF...
> 
> Excaliber- Wow, has it really been 15 weeks already?!

Yay for you too with the rise! And I have also been pigging out (though that might just be pre-mentral...) Don't have any other symptoms though.

Ah I got confused with excaliber's appointment, it is 8 weeks, but it will fly past I am sure!

GL! I am off to bed now but will be back in the morning with my lastest news! :) FX


----------



## La Mere

gemmy said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Gemmy- Yay, for the rise!! FX'd for you!!! My temp spiked in a huge way this morning! I'm feeling nauseous, getting a little light headed at times... And have been totally pigging out. Plus my breast are super tender, even without my DD still BF...
> 
> Excaliber- Wow, has it really been 15 weeks already?!
> 
> Yay for you too with the rise! And I have also been pigging out (though that might just be pre-mentral...) Don't have any other symptoms though.
> 
> Ah I got confused with excaliber's appointment, it is 8 weeks, but it will fly past I am sure!
> 
> GL! I am off to bed now but will be back in the morning with my lastest news! :) FXClick to expand...

haha, i thought it seemed to have gone by super fast already. Okay, see you in the morn!


----------



## gemmy

Hi! No sign of the witch yet! I inspect every wipe! 2 weeks ago today I had my positive opk and my original ff would have been 14dpo today...but as they said o was delayed until the monday I am only 11dpo. Realistically the witch could show as late as monday so I shouldn't count my chickens. but I can't help but feel slightly hopeful despite bfn today and yesterday! Going crazy thinking!!!


----------



## La Mere

Well, I tested just for fun (haha) this morning and would you look at what I got!!! https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test24015


----------



## gemmy

Over the moon for you la mere, you must be on air! Big Congrats Xx


----------



## jogu07

La Mere said:


> Well, I tested just for fun (haha) this morning and would you look at what I got!!! https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test24015

Congrats La Mere.:happydance:...Heres wishing you H&H 9 months.:hugs:..!!!


----------



## Excalibur

La Mere said:


> Well, I tested just for fun (haha) this morning and would you look at what I got!!! https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test24015

Congratulations hun! I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :happydance::flower:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats La Mere :yipee:


----------



## La Mere

gemmy said:


> Over the moon for you la mere, you must be on air! Big Congrats Xx

Thank you so much, Gemmy! I am ecstatic I'm so sorry the witch got you this month :hugs:



jogu07 said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Well, I tested just for fun (haha) this morning and would you look at what I got!!! https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test24015
> 
> Congrats La Mere.:happydance:...Heres wishing you H&H 9 months.:hugs:..!!!Click to expand...

Thank you, Jogu07!



Excalibur said:


> La Mere said:
> 
> 
> Well, I tested just for fun (haha) this morning and would you look at what I got!!! https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test24015
> 
> Congratulations hun! I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :happydance::flower:Click to expand...

Thank you Excaliber!



Becyboo__x said:


> Congrats La Mere :yipee:

Thank you, Becyboo!!!


----------



## Katia-xO

Big congrats :happydance: xx


----------



## La Mere

Katia-xO said:


> Big congrats :happydance: xx

Thank you, Katia!!


----------



## Katia-xO

We're all getting there one by one :D so exciting x


----------



## La Mere

Katia-xO said:


> We're all getting there one by one :D so exciting x

I know!


----------



## WantingABubba

I miss you guys so much :'(


----------



## Excalibur

WantingABubba said:


> I miss you guys so much :'(

We miss you too hun! Hope you are ok? :hugs: xxx


----------



## gemmy

WantingABubba said:


> I miss you guys so much :'(

hey hun how are you doing??? miss ya too !! x


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Aww. You can always come back and visit us!!!! :)

Got my progesterone results back. I didn't ovulate. :( Boo.
So onto round 2 of clomid. 100mg this time.


----------

